#ubuntu-vn 2011-09-26
<vubuntor535> anh ơi làm sao để cài từ điển lingoes trên ubuntu ?
<C4NoC> hem bít
<C4NoC> xài goldendict đi
<vubuntor535> http://www.techtickle.com/how-to-install-lingoes-translator-on-ubuntu-using-wine.html
<bksupybot> Title: How to : Install Lingoes translator on ubuntu through Wine - TechTickle (at www.techtickle.com)
<vubuntor535> em cài wine rồi , mà cái khác ko bít làm ntn
<Stanley00> vubuntor535: nên cài golden dict đi
<Stanley00> xoắn làm gì ;)
<vubuntor535> hôm qua tải qua software center lâu quá
<vubuntor535> có cách nào tải dolden dict nhanh hơn ko ?
<C4NoC> lắp cáp quang đi
<C4NoC> mạng cùi quá mà
<Stanley00> vubuntor535: thế là "cài wine", rồi down trên mạng cái lingo à?
 * Stanley00 nghĩ cái wine nó nặng hơn cái goldendict chứ nhỉ =))
<vubuntor535> :( để e coi lại xem
<vubuntor535> câu lệnh cài golden d là gì a ?
<Stanley00> goldendict - feature-rich dictionary lookup program
<Stanley00> goldendict-wordnet - electronic lexical database of English language for dict
<vubuntor535> sudo apt-get install goldendict  :P
<vubuntor535> đang cài :D
<vubuntor535> Configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer ├─────────────────┐  │                                                                           │   │ TrueType core fonts for the Web EULA                                          │                                                                               │ END-USER LICENSE AGREEMENT FOR MICROSOFT SOFTWARE                             â”
<vubuntor535> "EULA") is a legal agreement between you (either an individual or a          │ single entity) and Microsoft Corporation for the Microsoft software           │ accompanying this EULA, which includes computer software and may include      │ associated media, printed materials, and "on-line" or electronic              │ documentation ("SOFTWARE PRODUCT" or "SOFTWARE"). By exercising your          │ rights to make and u
<Stanley00> vubuntor535: thứ tư thứ năm thứ sáu?!!!
<vubuntor535>  If you do not agree to the terms of          │ this EULA, you may not use the SOFTWARE PRODUCT.                              │                                                                               │                                  <Ok>
<vubuntor535> eula  là cái gì a ?
<Stanley00> .w eula
<bkphenny> Couldn't get any definitions for eula.
<vubuntor535> nó hiển thị trên terminal
<Stanley00> !google define:eula
<ubot2> Stanley00: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Stanley00> .google define:eula
<bksupybot> Stanley00: Software license agreement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_license_agreement>; What is EULA? - A Word Definition From the Webopedia Computer ...: <http://www.webopedia.com/TERM/E/EULA.html>; EULA: <http://www.eulamusic.com/>; EULA | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos: <http://www.myspace.com/eulamusic>; iTunes EULA - Apple: (1 more message)
<vubuntor535> :( tra thêm vậy , huhu
<vubuntor535> == khanhpt|Zzz has changed nick to khanhpt  anh nì hiển thị nhìu nhỉ :P
 * Stanley00 vote ban khanhpt =))
<vubuntor535> nhưng mà cái terminal hiển thị chữ ok phía cuối sao e ko click đựoc cái gì nữa nhỉ ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor535: đó là terminal mà bạn, dùng keyboard thôi, tab chẳng hạn
<vubuntor535> :x
<vubuntor535> hí hí hi hi , đang chạy rùi @_@
<vubuntor535>  All done, no errors. All fonts downloaded and installed. Updating fontconfig cache for /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts Setting up goldendict (1.0.1-1ubuntu1) ...
<lqhung> hi! all
<Stanley00> vubuntor535: trong thời gian chờ, bạn nên tìm cái từ điển cho nó đi, thay vì post lên channel thế này ;)
<lqhung> xubuntu và lubuntu thì cái nào nhẹ hơn nhỉ
<Stanley00> lqhung: nhiều người nói lubuntu nhẹ hơn
<vubuntor535> tải ở chỗ nào ạ ?
<Stanley00> .google "How to google" | vubuntor535
<Stanley00> !google "How to google" | vubuntor535
<ubot2> Stanley00: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Stanley00> .google "How to google" | vubuntor535
<vubuntor535> ôi nó có săn wiki :D
<vubuntor535> làm sao để chỉnh phần download a ?
<vubuntor535> nơi lưu tập tin ấy
<vubuntor535> click tải là nó mặc định nơi lưu ở phần download rùi :(
<vubuntor535> em muốn nó hỏi nơi lưu tập tin và e chọn nơi lưu
<Stanley00> firefox?
<vubuntor535> vâng
<Stanley00> edit/preference
<vubuntor535> ok
<vubuntor535> có phần mềm hỗ trợ download mà các a đang dùng ?
<vubuntor535> cho nhanh hơn :D
<guest1111> DownThemAll
<Stanley00> downthemall trong ff, va wget ngoai ff :)
<vubuntor535> tắt cái golden dict kiểu gì nhỉ :D
<vubuntor535> đặt đâu cũng hiện lên :P
<Stanley00> vubuntor535: nghiên cứu kỹ cái preference đi...
<vubuntor535> ko , cái từ điển cơ mà
<vubuntor535> nó chưa tắt được !
<vubuntor535> chế độ quét từ vẫn còn :(
<Stanley00> vubuntor535: nó không có preference hả bạn?
<vubuntor535> ko phải cái fire fox mà là cái từ điển
<vubuntor535> làm sao để tắt nó đi
<vubuntor535> ko có preference
<vubuntor535> thui
<vubuntor535> ăn kơm đi :D
<vubuntor535> các anh ăn ngon miệng nha :)
<Stanley00> killall goldendict
<vubuntor535> các a ko nghỉ ngơi ak
<vubuntor535> hì , cám ơn các a nha , e out đây , chào các a ;)
<vubuntor414> Cho minh hoi: Lenh giong lenh Run trong windows?
<vubuntor414> minh dang dung ubuntu 11.04, sau khi cai unikey thi khong tim thay trong application de chay?
<Tux|Ubuntu> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor414> Cho minh hoi: Lenh giong lenh Run trong windows?
<C4NoC> vubuntor300, :-/
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor414: Alt+F2
<Tux|Ubuntu> hoặc mở terminal lên và gõ
<vubuntor165> có ai xài opensuse k ?
<vubuntor072> chào các bác, em cấu hình slave dns thì gặp phải lỗi sau, các bác giúp e khác phục với
<vubuntor072> rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
<vubuntor072> "rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused"
<vubuntor611> chào các anh chị
<vubuntor611> em mới chuyển sang dùng ubuntu
<vubuntor611> nên có nhiều thứ còn hông biết
<vubuntor611> firefox của em, em gõ chữ vô không thấy gì hết :(
<vubuntor611> anh chị ơi, chỉ em làm cách nào để thấy chữ trên firefox đi
<vubuntor611> hiện tại em đang dùng bản 11.04
<vubuntor611> có ai không? chỉ em với huhu
<Tux|Ubuntu> gõ chữ không thấy
<Tux|Ubuntu> hay là không nhìn thấy cả text trong trang web luôn
<vubuntor611> gõ chữ không thấy và không thấy text trong trang web luôn
<Tux|Ubuntu> sudo fc-cache -f
<Tux|Ubuntu> rồi restart firefox
<vubuntor611> em thử cách này rồi
<vubuntor611> vẫn không có gì thay đổi
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor611: bạn cài fonts theo kiểu nào ?
<vubuntor611> em copy font có đuôi là ttf bên windows qua luôn rồi
<vubuntor611> xong rồi em dùng lệnh fc-cache -fv
<Tux|Ubuntu> mình hỏi là bạn cài theo kiểu nào
<Tux|Ubuntu> cài như thế nào
<vubuntor611> gõ lệnh trong terminal
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor611: chính xác là như thế nào
<Tux|Ubuntu> ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> (hỏi lần cuối, còn vòng vo thì thôi mình cho bạn tự xử)
<vubuntor611> cd tới thư mục chứa font trong windows
<vubuntor611> rồi dùng lệnh
<vubuntor611> cp *.ttf /usr/share/truetype
<vubuntor611> rồi dùng lệnh
<vubuntor611> fc-cache -fv
<Tux|Ubuntu> dùng quyền root ?
<vubuntor611> dạ
 * Tux|Ubuntu dễ hiểu
<Tux|Ubuntu> sudo chmod 644 -R /usr/share/truetype
<Tux|Ubuntu> sudo fc-cache -fv
<vubuntor611> vậy giờ em vô terminal gõ 2 dòng lệnh đó hả?
<Tux|Ubuntu> yeah
<vubuntor611> dạ em cảm ơn <Tux|Ubuntu> nhiều ạ
<vubuntor611> mà cho em hỏi
<vubuntor611> dòng lệnh đó có nghĩa là gì vậy ạ?
#ubuntu-vn 2011-09-27
<vubuntor644> mọi người cho hỏi 1 câu hÆ¡i ngớ ngẩn chút. Mình cài 2 bản U và Win song song. Sau khi vướng 1 vài lỗi nên cài lại Win (vẫn cần nó để làm việc) thì mất U. Mình đang làm để vào lại U nhÆ°ng máy mình ko boot từ CD đc nên làm boot bằng USB. Từ trước cài U thì cÅ©ng boot bằng USB ngon. Đến giờ boot thì ko đc. cứ chạy restart là nó vào Win dù đã áº
<vubuntor644> mình cài U 11.04 nên ko biết có ảnh hưởng gì của grub ko nhỉ. Ai giúp mình cái
<C4NoC> vubuntor644, là sao?
<vubuntor644> nghĩa là mình cài U ban đầu Okie .cùng 11.04 nhưng khi cài lại Win mất đường dẫn. Mình đang tính cài lại grub như hướng dẫn nhưng ko boot được từ USb. Đã làm lại USB boot nhưng cũng ko nhận
<vubuntor644> chỉ nhận mỗi bản Win từ hard disk.
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> thế làm kĩ lại usb đi
<C4NoC> vubuntor644, dùng cái gì làm usb boot?
<vubuntor644> Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.6.4.exe cái này
<vubuntor644> trước có thử bản UnetBootIn nhưng cũng ko đc
<vubuntor644> Trước mình đã format FAT 32
<vubuntor644> và làm mới lại
<vubuntor644> cũng ko nhận ra.
<C4NoC> ngộ vậy
<C4NoC> làm lại đi
<C4NoC> vubuntor644, coi cái iso có bị lỗi ko
<C4NoC> vubuntor644, format fat32 , rồi làm lại xem
<C4NoC> xài unetbootin á
<vubuntor644> mình đã down lại. Cài ko báo lỗi gì. Mọi thứ Oki nhưng boot ko đc
<vubuntor644> trước dùng Unet nhưng vừa rồi down thêm cả Univer nữa cũng ko nhận
<vubuntor644> thanks. Mình thử lại lần nữa coi
<vubuntor224> chào các bạn, nếu cty mình muốn triển khai sử dụng ubuntu thay cho windows thì tại tp.hcm có cty nào chuyên về tư vấn hổ trợ các vấn đề rắc rối về cài đặt và sử dụng ko?
<vubuntor224> nhờ các bạn giúp
<Tux|Ubuntu> Ở thành phố HCM thì mình không rõ
<Tux|Ubuntu> ở HN thì có iWay
<Tux|Ubuntu> bạn thể gửi mail tới mailing list HNLUG
<Tux|Ubuntu> thá»­ xem
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor224: hanoilug@lists.hanoilug.org
<vubuntor224> cám ơn bạn
<Tux|Ubuntu> hoặc saigonlug cũng được
<Tux|Ubuntu> .g saigonlug.org
<bkphenny> Tux|Ubuntu: http://saigonlug.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Saigon GNU/Linux User Group (at saigonlug.org)
<vubuntor224> cám ơn bạn
<C4NoC> vubuntor224, ở đâu?
<C4NoC> vubuntor224, SG à
<vubuntor224> Sài Gòn
<C4NoC> vubuntor224, SG thì có vnlamp
<vubuntor224> Q.1
<C4NoC> làm cho cty, thì 1 là tự làm
<C4NoC> 2 thì thuê cty khác
<vubuntor224> Thuê cho chắc ăn
<vubuntor224> :)
<C4NoC> uh
<vubuntor224> giai đoạn đầu
<C4NoC> thì có vnlamp đó
<vubuntor224> chổ này hoạt động lâu chưa bạn
<C4NoC> vubuntor224, thấy cũng lâu rồi
<C4NoC> vubuntor224, quy mô cty bự hem
<vubuntor224> khoảng 600 user thôi à
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> 600 mà còn thôi à
<C4NoC> :]]
<vubuntor224> đầu tiên sử dụng khoảng hơn 20 user thôi
<vubuntor224> đang dùng thử ubuntu
<C4NoC> vubuntor224, thế bên đó có người làm linux chưa?
<vubuntor224> các file tạo ra trên openoffice  thường đổi format thể hiện ko tốt trên office 2007/2010
<vubuntor224> hiện nay bên này có 5 máy sử dụng ubuntu thôi
<C4NoC> vubuntor224, tất nhiên, M$ office nó giấu đủ thứ, có open cho người khác đâu mà làm cho tốt
<vubuntor224> khi gửi file thì toàn chuyển sang pdf để gởi
<C4NoC> vubuntor224, dùng nội bộ cty, thì xài định dạng ODF
<C4NoC> khi phải gửi cho đám xài M$, hãy đổi sau
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor224> gởi dạng bình thường các user win ko thể hiện chính xác format
<C4NoC> vubuntor224, bắt hết user trong cty xài Libreoffice đi
<C4NoC> :D
<C4NoC> là phẻ thôi
<vubuntor224> đang thử dần
<vubuntor224> 5 máy đầu
<vubuntor224> sau đó sẽ nhiều hơn
<C4NoC> vubuntor224, quy mô lớn thế kia, thì nên thuê ban đầu
<C4NoC> làm nhỏ
<C4NoC> nhưng phải tính để sau này mở rộng
<vubuntor224> máy in, chương trình chống virus, bộ gõ, ...nói chung các công cụ cho vp ổn hết
<C4NoC> rồi phải thuê người, hoặc đào tạo chuyên quản lý linux nữa
<C4NoC> chương trình chống virus chi
<vubuntor224> đang định mở rộng đấy, nhưng đọc bài báo của ông PC World mấy anh em ở đây mất lửa hết
<vubuntor224> http://www.pcworld.com.vn/articles/quan-ly/chuyen-muc/2011/09/1228294/ung-dung-phan-mem-ma-nguon-mo-van-chi-la-ky-vong/
<bksupybot> Title: Ứng dụng Phần mềm mã nguồn mở: Vẫn chỉ là kỳ vọng - PC World VN (at www.pcworld.com.vn)
<C4NoC> vubuntor224, vớ vẩn
<C4NoC> thôi đi công việc đã
<vubuntor224> mấy cha này phát biểu nghe mất cảm tình quas
<vubuntor224> :)
<Stanley00> vubuntor224: không biết công ty bạn làm về gì nhỉ? vì ubuntu cho một số thứ chuyên biệt thì vẫn còn thiếu
<vubuntor224> làm về Nông nghiệp thôi
<vubuntor224> chủ yếu là phục vụ cho cv văn phòng
<vubuntor224> việc quản lý kinh doanh đã có dùng hệ thống của oracle rồi
<vubuntor224> e-business suit 11
<Stanley00> vubuntor224: uhm, thế thì tốt quá rồi, văn phòng thì hoạt động tốt lắm ;)
<vubuntor224> nói chung các cv thì thông qua truy cập web, chỉ có 1 số là dùng bộ office để giải quyết cv hàng ngày
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor224: thì ai cũng kì vọng
<Tux|Ubuntu> phải có người làm thì mới được chứ
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor224: thế thì phải thống nhất rồi cho nhân viên làm quen dần với LO và OOO đã
<Tux|Ubuntu> quán triệt sử dụng ODF trong cty
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhu cầu chỉ là truy cập web và Office
<vubuntor224> cái này cũng chuẩn bị
<vubuntor224> giao tiếp bên ngoài thì dùng pdf
<Tux|Ubuntu> khi đã quen với Lo rồi thì ubuntu với windows là như nhau về mặt người
<Tux|Ubuntu> dùng
<vubuntor224> :)
<vubuntor224> 5user đang dùng thì rất ok
<vubuntor224> cv hàng ngày chưa bị ảnh hưởng gì nhiều
<vubuntor224> có cái dùng openoffice ko quen
<vubuntor224> nhất là viết lệnh cho macro
<Tux|Ubuntu> hệ thống marco của OOO nó hơi khác chút
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor224: tốt là cứ thuê cty nào đấy làm kế hoạch + support
<Tux|Ubuntu> thì mình đỡ cực hơn
<vubuntor224> nên mới liên hệ với các bạn hỏi về các cty support
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor224: bên bác thử nghiệm lâu chưa
<vubuntor224> được khoảng 06 tháng rồi
<Tux|Ubuntu> thế cũng khá lâu rồi mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor224: bên bạn dùng writer hay calc nhiều ?
<vubuntor224> vì tư tưởng chống đối hơi bị nhiều
<vubuntor224> calc nhiều nhất
<Tux|Ubuntu> calc thì hơi cực đây...
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor224: tính toán số liệu là chủ yếu hả bạn ?
<vubuntor224> tính toán số liệu, run 1 số macro, làm 1 số báo cáo quản trị (vẽ biểu đồ, phân tích)
<Tux|Ubuntu> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gnumeric
<bksupybot> Title: Gnumeric - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<Tux|Ubuntu> bác thử cái này xem
<Tux|Ubuntu> .g GNUpilot
<bkphenny> Tux|Ubuntu: http://www.cs.ust.hk/~keithlau/Pilot/doc/cygpilot/tutorial/GNU_Pilot_SDK_Tutorial.html
<bksupybot> Title: GNU Pilot SDK Tutorial (at www.cs.ust.hk)
<vubuntor224> ví dụ bên này có dùng hệ thống sensor gắn cho các máy đếm số lượng sản phẩm làm ra
<vubuntor224> chương trình quản lý các máy này được viết trên visual studio
<Tux|Ubuntu> vậy là C# hả
<Tux|Ubuntu> http://www.gnuplot.info/screenshots/index.html
<bksupybot> Title: gnuplot screenshots (at www.gnuplot.info)
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor224: bác thử cả cái trên nữa xem
<vubuntor224> cứ theo lịch thì nó export ra kết quả là file text
<vubuntor224> ok bạn
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor224: mình chưa dùng nhiều mấy cái kia
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhưng trên một số 4rum nước ngoài
<Tux|Ubuntu> thì họ đề xuất cái đó
<vubuntor224> file text này sẽ được các macro đọc và import vào excel
<vubuntor224> ko biết calc có làm được như thế ko?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor224: chắc là được
<Tux|Ubuntu> mình chưa thử nhưng nghĩ là đuược
<vubuntor224> bên này cũng đang thử
<Tux|Ubuntu> .g import text file calc
<bkphenny> Tux|Ubuntu: http://www.openofficetips.com/blog/archives/2004/10/importing_tabul.html
<vubuntor224> cái này giống excel đó, để nghiên cứu viết macro cho nó tự động làm thử xem
<vubuntor224> cám ơn bạn
<Tux|Ubuntu> không có gì :)
<vubuntor962> ban oi minh muon hoi tai sao bay gio moi khi update phan mem deu bi bao loi
<C4NoC> lỗi gì
<vubuntor962> The package system is broken
<vubuntor962> sau do minh thu moi cach ma van ko duoc
<vubuntor962> loi la 'The package system is broken'
<vubuntor962> minh phai lam the nao bay gio
<C4NoC> :_/
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> broken à
<C4NoC> vubuntor962, copy thêm xem
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor962: sudo apt-get install -f
<C4NoC> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Tux|Ubuntu> C4NoC: cài đặt lung tung
<Tux|Ubuntu> nó broken package ấy mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> :))
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> biết rồi, đang hỏi coi dính ở thằng nào
<vubuntor962> http://paste.ubuntu.com/697785/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor962> van de nay co the giai quyet duoc ko a.
<C4NoC> vubuntor847, sudo
<vubuntor962> ???
<vubuntor847> là sao ?
<vubuntor962> minh bi broken package
<vubuntor962> h phai giai quyet the nao ha ban
<C4NoC> nhầm
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor962> lieu co cach nao k
<C4NoC> vubuntor962: sudo apt-get install -f
<vubuntor962> yes
<vubuntor962> minh lam roi
<vubuntor962> sau do phai lam sao nua
<vubuntor962>  Không thể mở tập tin khóa /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Không thể khoá thư mục quản lý (/var/lib/dpkg/): bạn có quyền người chủ không?
<vubuntor962> trong terminal hien len nhu vay
<vubuntor962> minh phai giai quyet sao day
<C4NoC> vubuntor847, chạy sudo
<C4NoC> rồi nhập pass vào
<C4NoC> vubuntor962, ko thì coi có cái apt-get , synaptic nào đang chạy ko
<C4NoC> tắt hết đi
<vubuntor962> apt-get, synaptic la j vay?
<C4NoC> là mấy cái chương trình cài đặt á
<C4NoC> tắt hết đi
<vubuntor962> minh tat roi. nhung van khong cai dat duoc them phan mem. no cu bao la repair catalogue
<vubuntor962> no yeu cau repair the catalogue
<vubuntor962> sau khi minh an repair thi lai hien len Package operation failed
<vubuntor962> minh phai lam sao ha ban?
<vubuntor962> vay chay sudo the nao?
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> vubuntor962: sudo apt-get install -f
<C4NoC> sudo apt-get install -f
<C4NoC> rồi gõ pass vào
<vubuntor962> sao minh k go duoc pass vao vay?
<C4NoC> vubuntor962, pass ko hiện ra
<C4NoC> vubuntor962, gõ rồi enter
<vubuntor962> minh go roi nhung khong hien len chu j ca
<vubuntor962> ok
<vubuntor962> duoc roi ban a
<vubuntor962> sau do phai lam sao nua
<C4NoC> ngồi chờ
<vubuntor962> no hoi ban co muon tiep tuc khong.
<vubuntor962> minh phai chon j
<C4NoC> y
<vubuntor962> ???
<C4NoC> chứ ko lẽ ko tiếp tục
<C4NoC> ko thì nói làm igf
<vubuntor962> nhan enter phai k?
<vubuntor962> thong bao 'dang cau hinh ....' la chuong trinh dang chay phai khong ha ban
<vubuntor962> chay khoang bao lau thi xong vay
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> ai bít
<C4NoC> chừng nào xong nó báo
<vubuntor962> no bao la "dang cau hinh  sun-Java6-jre" la sao vay?
<vubuntor962> neu dang cau hinh nhu vay ma minh tat may thi co bi mat chuong trinh k
<vubuntor962> nhung ma sao minh bi broken package ma lai phai cau hinh lai goi chuong trinh vay?
<vubuntor397> có ai không?
<vubuntor397> giúp với
<Stanley00> luôn luôn có, mời bạn cứ nêu thẳng câu hỏi...
<vubuntor397> bạn ơi
<vubuntor397> có ai có tài liệu hay hướng dẫn gì về quanta plus không>
<vubuntor397> cho mình xin với
<Stanley00> !find quanta plus
<Stanley00> .g quanta plus
<vubuntor397> đúng rồi
<bkphenny> Stanley00: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quanta_Plus
<bksupybot> Title: Quanta Plus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<vubuntor397> cái này mình có xem qua
<Stanley00> vubuntor397: home của nó không có doc à? lạ nhỉ?
<vubuntor397> mình xin tài liệu ấy
<vubuntor397> kiểu như hướng dẫn sử sụng ấy mà
<vubuntor397> là sao hả bạn
<vubuntor397> mình k hiểu
<Stanley00> xem phần help của nó đi cho chuẩn bạn à :)
<vubuntor397> hic
<vubuntor397> mình cài unbutu trên máy ảo
<vubuntor397> k vào mạng  được bạn à
<vubuntor397> đang định cài vào máy thật đây
<vubuntor397> bạn nào có thể nói qua cho mình về quant a được không?
<Stanley00> stable release cách đây 3 năm, chắc không còn phát triển nữa rồi...
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor397: đọc docs của nó ấy
<Tux|Ubuntu> quần tã
<Tux|Ubuntu> nó có docs mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> .g quanta plus document pdf
<bkphenny> Tux|Ubuntu: http://www.linuxjournal.com/magazine/how-use-quanta-plus-web-developer-tool-everything-kitchen-sink
<bksupybot> Title: How to Use Quanta Plus, the Web Developer Tool with Everything but the Kitchen Sink | Linux Journal (at www.linuxjournal.com)
<vubuntor397> hic hic
<vubuntor397> mình thì không siêu về tiếng anh lắm
<vubuntor397> k biết có mày mò được không
<vubuntor397> dù sao thì cũng cảm ơn các bạn nhiều lắm
<vubuntor397> cho mình hỏi xí nữa
<vubuntor397> mình đang học môn công cụ và môi trường phát triển phần mềm
<vubuntor397> quanta plus là 1 công cụ
<vubuntor397> nó phát triển trên môi trường nào các bạn nhỉ
<vubuntor397> web
<vubuntor397> hay là cái gì??
<Stanley00> môi trường phát triển phần mềm học về gì nhỉ? nghe lạ quá...
<vubuntor397> thì học về các công cụ để phát triển các phần mềm nè
<vubuntor397> nhÆ° php,ajax, html
<vubuntor397> phát triển trên môi trường web
<vubuntor397> k biêt quan ta có phải như vậy k?
<Stanley00> ngoài tầm với của /me rồi, sorry, I'm quit
<vubuntor397> hic
<vubuntor397> khoan
<vubuntor397> bạn có thể nói sơ qua cho mình về quanta plus ,à
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor397: khổ
<Tux|Ubuntu> SV học
<Tux|Ubuntu> thì cố mà tự nghiên cứu
<Tux|Ubuntu> docs thì nhiều
<Tux|Ubuntu> cố đọc
<Tux|Ubuntu> :)
 * Tux|Ubuntu lạ gì kiểu SV nữa hehe
<Stanley00> ^ chuẩn :))
<vubuntor397> hic
<vubuntor397> hu
<vubuntor397> nói vậy các anh cũng đả là sinh viên mà
<vubuntor397> k chịu giúp còn nói đểu
<vubuntor397> thôi vậy
<vubuntor397> tự tìm hiểu
<Stanley00> ^ vậy phải tốt hơn không =))
<Tux|Ubuntu> lol
<Tux|Ubuntu> nói đểu mới lạ chớ
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor397: SV lười thì ráng chịu
<vubuntor397> hic
<vubuntor397> anh có chắc là hồi sinh viên anh không như em không?
<vubuntor397> nói thật lòng mình sem nào
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor397: hơ hơ
<Tux|Ubuntu> mình đang là SV này
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu thì chắc là khác xa chú lắm đấy ...
<Tux|Ubuntu> có thế quái đâu
<Tux|Ubuntu> hô hô
 * Stanley00 thì lười thật, nhưng cũng đến nỗi "ngán" mấy cái docs khi cần đâu :))
<Tux|Ubuntu> Stanley00: đọc mãi nó thành quen ấy mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> sợ nhất đọc RFC
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: eo ôi, khiếp thế... :))
<vubuntor397> hì
<vubuntor397> thôi
<vubuntor397> không so bì được với cao nhân
<vubuntor397> dù sao cũng thank các bác nhiều lắm
<kid__> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
#ubuntu-vn 2011-09-28
<vubuntor233> sao em ko đăng kí thành viên diễn đàn đc nhỉ? email ko hợp lệ
<kid__> email bạn là gì
<vubuntor233> tux.anhle@gmail.com
<kid__> hơ
<C4NoC> lulz
<kid__> email này có sao đâu nhỉ
<kid__> .?
<kid__> Stanley00: `>>>> vubuntor233
<Stanley00> kid__: ?
<kid__> vubuntor233: hỏi bạn ^ này
<kid__> :)
<kid__> adm nó khác
<Stanley00> kid__:  bác đừng đùa em thế chứ... hic, phải hỏi bác Tux|Ubuntu hay bác khanhpt|Zzz chứ :(
<vubuntor233> tên thành viên có dấu chấm đc ko?
<vubuntor233> Tên thành viên bạn vừa nhập bị cấm sử dụng hoặc có chứa một từ kiểm duyệt không được phép sử dụng. Hãy vui lòng chọn một tên khác. Địa chỉ email bạn vừa nhập không được phép sử dụng.
<kid__> hình như không
<vubuntor233> hix
<kid__> vubuntor233: lấy tên là gì?
<Stanley00> vubuntor233: có thể email đã được dùng để đk rồi nên nó không cho, bạn tạo mail mới thử xem
<vubuntor233> tuxanhle
<kid__> thế đúng rồi=))
<vubuntor233> ?
<kid__> đừng reg bất kì tên gì có chữ tux
<kid__> ;))
<vubuntor233> sax
<kid__> Tux|Ubuntu: kìa
<kid__> ra xin lỗi  bạn này đi
<Stanley00> kid__: có vụ đó nữa à? =))
<kid__> ờ
<kid__> info thì hỏi sn khanhpt|Zzz
<vubuntor233> omg, làm gì còn email nào khác mà tạo
<vubuntor233> :((
<kid__> dùng hòm thư rác ý:D
<vubuntor233> haha
<Stanley00> vubuntor233: vậy chịu khó chờ sn khanhpt|Zzz hết zzz rồi năn nỉ đi :))
<vubuntor233> ?
<n0bawk> ko reg được thì thôi
<n0bawk> reg làm gì :))
<vubuntor233> a5431991@nepwk.com
<vubuntor233> xong rồi
<Tux|Ubuntu> kid__: sao ?
<vubuntor452> Ban nao` dung` Fedora rui cho minh hoi chut thay repo trong Fedora thi nhu nao` vay
<vubuntor838> hi
<vubuntor452> Ai bit chi du`m minh voi
<vubuntor838> ubuntu có thể vừa sử dụng mạng Lan và Wifi được ko các bạn
<C4NoC> vubuntor838, dc
<C4NoC> vubuntor838, chi vậy? xài 1 cái thôi, ko nó loạn lên
<vubuntor838> ah, thế có cần setup gì ko bạn
<vubuntor838> tình cờ thôi
<vubuntor838> vì đang cắm cap Lan vừa dùng wifi thì nó rớt mạng
<C4NoC> vubuntor452, vào /etc/yum.repos.d mà sửa
<C4NoC> vubuntor838, tất nhiên
<C4NoC> vubuntor838, phải routing
<vubuntor838> đã hiểu
<vubuntor838> cám ơn bạn
<zzz> buzz
<zzz>  / j #tizen
<zzz> tizen = another opensouce linux distro for mobile devices
<vubuntor317> cho em hỏi Ubuntu 11.04 kết nối tới mạng Wireless thế nào ạ...nó cứ hỏi Hidden Wireless Network
<C4NoC> sleep time
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor317> ...:(
<vubuntor317> ko ai giúp đc à :(
<vubuntor190> C4NoC: canoc :)
<vubuntor592> chào các bạn. Cho mình hỏi, mình xài ubuntu 11.04. Mình cài chương trình plymouth manager nhưng giờ nó bị lỗi ko đăng nhập vào ubuntu dc nữa. Cho mình hỏi có cách nào khắc phục ko. Mình cảm ơn!
<vubuntor592> chào các bạn. Cho mình hỏi, mình xài ubuntu 11.04. Mình cài chương trình plymouth manager nhưng giờ nó bị lỗi ko đăng nhập vào ubuntu dc nữa. Cho mình hỏi có cách nào khắc phục ko. Mình cảm ơn!
<C4NoC> vubuntor592, đó là cái gì
<vubuntor592> cái chương trình thay đổi màn hình khởi động bạn ah
<C4NoC> vubuntor592, thế thì chịu
<vubuntor592> hic
<vubuntor592> vậy có cách nào reset ubuntu về như lức mới cài dặt ko bạn
<vubuntor592> mình mới xài nên ko biết gì hết
<C4NoC> sao ko đăng nhập dc?
<C4NoC> nó báo sao?
<vubuntor798> Các bạn cho mình hỏi mình xài chương trình  plymouthd để thay đổi màn hình khởi động. nhưng giờ nó bị lỗi và báo thế này. plumouthd; ply-keyboard.c:384:ply_keyboard_watch_for_input:assertion `keyboard != (void*)0)' failed
<vubuntor798> có cách nào khắc phục ko giúp mình với!
<C4NoC> vubuntor798, lỗi ở chỗ nào?
<C4NoC> đến đoạn nào nó lỗi
<vubuntor798> mình cái nó song song với win 7
<vubuntor798> lúc chọn giữa ubuntu và win7 thì nó lỗi luôn ban ah
<C4NoC> vừa chọn chạy U thì nó lỗi luôn à
<vubuntor798> đúng rồi bạn ah
<C4NoC> chẹp
<C4NoC> thế cài lại cho lẹ
<vubuntor798> tại mình cài nhiều chương trình lắm rồi
<vubuntor798> mà nhà lại ko có net
<vubuntor798> giờ cài lại đống đó lâu lắm
<vubuntor798> nhưng chắc đành chịu :(
<C4NoC> vubuntor798, thế vào recoverymod
<vubuntor798> vào rồi làm sao nữa bạn
<vubuntor798> mình cũng vào thử rồi
<C4NoC> vubuntor798, vào dc ko
<C4NoC> vào đến shell root ko?
<vubuntor798> mà nó có nhiều mục để chọn lắm
<vubuntor798> vào dc
<C4NoC> vubuntor798, uninstall cái plymoth gì đó đi
<C4NoC> vubuntor798, rồi chạy : service gdm start
<vubuntor798> nhưng mình ko biết gỡ bỏ nó thế nào
<vubuntor798> :(
<C4NoC> vubuntor798, apt-get remove ply... gì đó
<lqhung> hi
<lqhung> cho mình hỏi
<lqhung> mình muốn cho thêm cái software manager của ubuntu vào lubuntu có đc ko
<n0bawk> lqhung: cho vào là nó lại lôi 1 đống gnome vô
<n0bawk> lqhung: cho vào cũng được
<lqhung> vậy à
<lqhung> tại xài cái synaptic nó nhiều gói quá
<lqhung> hoa hết cả mắt
<lqhung> ^^
<C4NoC> hoa gì
<C4NoC> xài apt-get đi
<C4NoC> khỏi hoa
<lqhung> C4NoC, là sao hả bạn
<C4NoC> lqhung, man apt-get
<lqhung> thanks
<lqhung> C4NoC, thanks đã biết dùng
<lqhung> ^^
<vubuntor359> xin chào mọi người.
<vubuntor359> em hỏi chút: em cần cài đặt 1 phần mềm (vào HĐH unbuntu) nhưng máy đang offline thì làm như thế nào?
<vubuntor359> em hỏi chút: em cần cài đặt 1 phần mềm (vào HĐH unbuntu) nhưng máy đang offline thì làm như thế nào?
<vubuntor602> ban oi, tai sao minh tai cac tu dien de cai trong golden dict ve roi, ma khong the copy vao folder stardict duoc vay?
<vubuntor602> nguoi ta khong cho phep copy tu "ban tai ve" vao trong file system phai k
<C4NoC> vubuntor359, dc
<lqhung> vubuntor602 muốn copy vào file system thì phải có quyền root
<vubuntor602> vay phai lam the nao de co quyen roor
<vubuntor602> root
<lqhung> sudo su
<Cooly> vubuntor602: thêm sudo trước lệnh cần dùng thì nó thực thi với quyền root
<vubuntor602> vay vi du minh muon copy mot file thi dung lenh sudo the nao?
<Cooly> sudo cp abx/aaa.xxx naa/
<Cooly> thêm chữ sudo trước cp thôi
<vubuntor602> khi minh cai xong golden dict, minh quet cac tu dien da tai ve may, nhung ma goldendict khong nhan
<lqhung> sao bạn ko xài stardict
<vubuntor602> minh co cai star dict nhung ma trang web de tai cac goi tu dien bi hong roi
<lqhung> đây
<lqhung> tớ send cho cái deb
<vubuntor602> thanks
<lqhung> http://www.mediafire.com/?gjggg0snhm9
<bksupybot> Title: stardict-database-vapn-0.7-all.deb (at www.mediafire.com)
<lqhung> dowload về dùng gdebi cài đặt nhé
<lqhung> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=336
<bksupybot> Title: Từ điển Stardict - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<lqhung> trong này có hướng dẫn cụ thể đó
<vubuntor831> alo , cho e hỏi phần mềm viết chữ việt ubuntu cài cái gì ạ ?
<vubuntor831> em cài được mỗi cho firefox
<Stanley00> !ibus-unikey | vubuntor831
<ubot2> vubuntor831: Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor831> anh ơi em cài rồi mà bật lên như thế nào ?
<Stanley00> nhấn supper, chọn language rồi chọn ibus, để lần sau khởi động nó tự khởi động
<Stanley00> còn giờ thì nhấn supper, chọn input method, rồi add cái vietkey vào, rồi nhấn CTRL + Space để gõ
<Stanley00> cơ mà đang gõ bằng gì thế?
<vubuntor831> đang gõ = add on fire fox
<vubuntor831> super ở chỗ nào ạ ?
<vubuntor831> hihi
<Stanley00> nút có cái hình window á
<Stanley00> còn gọi là meta
<vubuntor831> click tìm synapic ?
<vubuntor831> ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor831: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/images/Tutb.png
<Stanley00> xem cái đó chưa?
<vubuntor831> nó không giống cái hình hướng dẫn
<vubuntor831> Vietnamese Input Method Engine for IBus using Unikey Engine    IBus is an Intelligent Input Bus. It is a new input framework for Linux OS. It provides full featured and user friendly input method user interface. It also may help developers to develop input method easily.  Ibus-Unikey is a Vietnamese input method for Ibus
<vubuntor831> Use Unikey engine to process keyevent
<Stanley00> haizz, bạn có hiểu từng bước không? thay vì chọn xxx/language support, thì mình gõ meta rồi language support...
<vubuntor831> gõ meta vào application ấy ạ ?
<vubuntor831> ko ra cái gì ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor831: bạn dùng U bản mấy vậy?
<vubuntor831> :(  ubuntu 10.04
<vubuntor831> mới nhất thì phải
<Stanley00> 10.04 thì phải giống cái hình chứ nhỉ? nhớ kỹ lại coi 10.04 hay 11.04?
<vubuntor831> hì , anh ơi cái pidgin có gửi ảnh được ko nhỉ , anh có dùng ko , e add nick tạm để e gửi ảnh màn hình e cho a
<vubuntor831>  .cái hướng dẫn là 9.4 ?
<vubuntor831> tức là thanh tap bên trái và phía trên ấy a
<Stanley00> vubuntor831: cho mình xin output của "lsb_release -a"
<vubuntor831> đưa chuột sang trái nó tự hiện 1 số ứng dụng
<vubuntor831> :D
<vubuntor831> a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 11.04 Release:	11.04 Codename:	natty
<vubuntor831> 11.4
<vubuntor831> hì
<vubuntor831> e nhớ nhầm
<vubuntor831> ? bi jio làm gì a ?
<Stanley00> .g ibus-unikey natty site:ubuntu-vn.org
<bkphenny> Stanley00: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewpost.php?p=138093
<bksupybot> Title: Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam Xem chỉ một bài - Re: Ghi chép về Peppermint OS Two - Hệ điều hành Linux thú v (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Stanley00> fsck bkphenny
<Stanley00> làm cái vụ language đó chưa?
<vubuntor831> vào system tool rồi mà ko có language :(
<Stanley00> vubuntor831: bạn sử dụng Ubuntu được bao lâu rồi?
<vubuntor831> cài được 2 tuần . vào được khoảng 5 lần gì đó :D
<Stanley00> vậy mở terminal lên, rồi chạy "gnome-language-selector"
<vubuntor831> đang cài a ạ :d hi
<vubuntor831> anh ơi cài english ak ?
<vubuntor831> nó ko hiện tiếng việt ?  :(
<Stanley00> vubuntor831: tới đây thì giống như trong hình rồi bạn à...
<vubuntor831> giống nhưng ko có tiếng việt :(
<vubuntor831> toàn tiếng anh mà
<vubuntor831> ko có vietnamese
<vubuntor831> :P
<vubuntor831> tìm thấy rùi
<vubuntor831> hihi
<vubuntor831> mệt cái vụ này quá , thui đi măm kơm đã
<vubuntor831> ôi
<n2i> vubuntor831: gì ế?
<vubuntor831> ko biết bật như thế nào nữa :(
<vubuntor831> gõ chữ việt ấy
<vubuntor831> ctrl + cách mà ko dc
<Stanley00> vubuntor831: bạn làm tới bước nào rồi?
<vubuntor831> cái hướng dẫn của 10.04 . em là 11 cơ mà , hic ko ổn gì hết , nó chả được gì
<Stanley00> vubuntor831: uhm, vậy thôi, mình dùng 11.10, nên chắc cũng khác nhau xaaaaaaaaa lắm....
<n2i> ;))
<vubuntor831> ý e là
<vubuntor831> cái ngôn ngữ tiếng việt bị ẩn
<vubuntor831> định dạng vùng thì được
<vubuntor831> bị ẩn thì làm sao mà chọn được chứ
<vubuntor831> ?
<vubuntor831> buzz
<vubuntor831> cái câu lệnh để vào
<vubuntor831> Menu --> Tùy thích --> Phương pháp Gõ bàn phím (để khởi động IBus)
<vubuntor831> là như thế nào a ?
<vubuntor944> @ChanServ@CoconutCrabbkphennybksupybotCoolyinvisiblekhanhpt|Zzzkid__1locobot_5n0bawknobawkStanley00tomawTux|Ubuntuubot2ubuntulog_vubuntor944yexcrypfzj3t3mju
<vubuntor944> có anh nào rảnh giúp e vụ gõ chữ Việt với
<Stanley00> not /me, sorry
<vubuntor944> hoặc từ điển gol den dict ?
<vubuntor944> font web việt bị lỗi , thi thoảng chữ có đấu bị ẩn ?
<vubuntor944> gol den dict  em add từ điển mà nó có mỗi âm thanh ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> !gõ Tiếng Việt
<ubot2> Xem hướng dẫn cách cài đặt phần mềm gõ Tiếng Việt ở đây : http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Gõ_tiếng_Việt
<bksupybot> Title: Gõ tiếng Việt – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Tux|Ubuntu> !từ điển
<ubot2> Factoid 't\xe1\xbb\xab \xc4\x91i\xe1\xbb\x83n' not found
<Stanley00>  ồ, sn Tux|Ubuntu xuất hiện, cố giữ bình tĩnh nha ;;)
<vubuntor944> trong phần hướng dẫn cài ibus cái tiếng việt bị ẩn ko click chuột được
<vubuntor944> ubuntu 11.04  , em mới vào đây dùng được 5 6 lần thui , anh gợi í câu lệnh trên terminal thì dễ hơn !
<Tux|Ubuntu> Cố dùng tiếp thoai
<vubuntor944> vào đâu để kích hoạt i bus ? cài xong rồi mà , có phải restart ko ?
<vubuntor807> bnj xem wiki nhé
<vubuntor944> cái link mà mấy người đưa nhưng ko xử lí đc , hic
<vubuntor944> có cái ảnh nào hướng dẫn chính xác i như 11.04 ko ?
<vubuntor944> nếu có nhiều time e đã ko hỏi các a rồi , đọc ko bít tìm ở đâu mới hỏi thế chứ
<vubuntor807> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Scim#scim-unikey
<bksupybot> Title: Scim – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor807> bạn đọc và làm theo
<vubuntor807> mắc đâu thì hỏi tiếp
<vubuntor807> à nhầm rồi
<vubuntor807> mình gửi nhầm cái scim :))
<vubuntor807> để kích hoạt gõ lệnh: im-switch -s ibus
<vubuntor807> xem thêm ở đây: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor944> góc phải trên có cái hiện lên
<vubuntor944> chuyển sang tiếng việt và gõ thử
<vubuntor944> có dấu
<vubuntor944> nhưng dấu loằng ngoằng
<vubuntor944> ko đúng như kiểu telex
<vubuntor944> :(
<vubuntor944> so sad
<vubuntor944> very poor for me Ă
<vubuntor944> log out Ă
<vubuntor363> xin thông báo gõ chữ Việt đã ok
<vubuntor363> nhưng mà thi thoảng nó bị out phải click lại
<vubuntor363> thui hỏi cái khác
<vubuntor363> e phát hiện ra cái system setting ở chỗ shut down nên mới ra đó :P
<vubuntor363> ak làm sao thêm từ điển cho gol den dict ?
<vubuntor363> ủa hoom trước vào được Face book sao hum ni lại bị chặn ?:(
<n2i> vubuntor363: tải mớ file từ điển về( tham khảo của stardict) sau đó làm tiếp
<n2i> vubuntor363: đổi dns sang của gôgle là ok cả
<vubuntor363> vào đâu đổi dns anh ? e vào net wwork rồi mà ko có chữ dns như win 7
<lmq2401> vubuntor363: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Ch%E1%BB%89nh_s%E1%BB%ADa_file_hosts_v%C3%A0_thi%E1%BA%BFt_l%E1%BA%ADp_DNS
<bksupybot> Title: Chỉnh sửa file hosts và thiết lập DNS – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> vubuntor363: chỗ icon network ấy, edit connection
<lmq2401> vubuntor363: cái chương trình gõ tiếng Việt "bị out" là bị gì?
<n2i> chọn một connection tương ứng và edit
<n2i> sau đó chuyển sang tab cuối cùng
<n2i> chọn ip only
<n2i> để nó lòi ra 2 cái ô bên dưới cùng để nhét ip của dns vào
<vubuntor363> cái DHCP client ID ạ ?
<vubuntor363> 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<vubuntor363> điền cái này vào đó ?
<n2i> ò
<lmq2401> vubuntor363: đọc hướng dẫn có gì không hiểu sao?
<vubuntor363> có click require ivp4 ko ?
<vubuntor363> cái gõ tiếng việt ban đầu nó cứ chuyển sang tiếng anh , bi jio bình thường rùi , ko tự chuyển nữa
<vubuntor363> nhưng mấy cái phím số thành kí tự hết rồi
<vubuntor363> à
<vubuntor363> lại chỉnh dc rùi
<n2i> vubuntor363: thế naỳ
<vubuntor363> hihi
<n2i> ibus nó chỉ áp dụng trên app nào đã kichs hoạt nó thôi
<n2i> không như unikey bên win
<vubuntor363> hình như e kích hoạt cả 2 cái thì phải
<vubuntor363> có 2 cái hình bàn phím
<lmq2401> vubuntor363: Chỉ khi nào con trỏ nằm trong vùng có thể gõ được thì ibus-unikey mới được bật lên
<vubuntor363> e thích cái biểu tượng bàn fim' có dây loàng ngoằng hơn
<vubuntor363> còn cái kia có khi là i bus
<vubuntor363> unikey ok hơn
<vubuntor363> tắt ibus như thế nào ạ ?
<lmq2401> click vào biểu tượng của nó -> Quit!
<lmq2401> còn muốn tắt bộ gõ của nó tạm thời thì dùng phím tắt Ctrl + Space
<lmq2401> hoặc là phím Alt + Grave (phím Alt ở bên phải của bàn phím)
<vubuntor363> cái mà chỉ hiện
<vubuntor363> USA
<vubuntor363> vietnam
<vubuntor363> keyboardfreference
<vubuntor363> show curent layout
<vubuntor363> là cái gì ạ ?
<lmq2401> đang nói tới cái gì vậy?
<lmq2401> thiết lập bàn phím hả?
<vubuntor363> :)
<vubuntor363> ko bít
<lmq2401> à
<vubuntor363> thấy nó bên cạnh unikey
<lmq2401> có khi bạn chỉnh sang bàn phím bố trí theo kiểu Việt Nam
<lmq2401> nên cái dãy số được hiểu là chữ cái
<lmq2401> bạn chỉnh lại bố trí bàn phím kiểu USA đi
<vubuntor363> cái unikey em vừa bật lên khi khởi động lại nó có bị mất ko ?
<vubuntor363> ok chỉnh bố trí rồi
<lmq2401> vubuntor363: Việc gõ đã bình thường lại như cũ chưa?
<vubuntor798> em muốn hỏi tại sao e không tải được nhạc no không hiện dowwnload
<vubuntor363> ok gõ ok rồi
<Stanley00> vubuntor363: ở trang nào? bạn dùng trình duyệt gì?
<Stanley00> vubuntor798: ^^
<vubuntor363> :P
<Stanley00> vubuntor798: ở trang nào? bạn dùng trình duyệt gì?
<chungbd> }ping
<vubuntor798> tất cả các trang luôn e dùng firefox
<Stanley00> vubuntor798: cho một trang VD đi?
<vubuntor798> http://remixvn.net/884.html#Home
<Stanley00> với lại, chỉ có thể download khi trang web cho phép thôi, có lẽ bạn muốn có thứ giống với IDM?
<vubuntor798> ko ở trên zing cũng thế
<vubuntor363> chắc thế
<Stanley00> trên zing down bình thường mà bạn?
<vubuntor363> IDM nó tự động bắt link và hỏi mình có mún tải hay ko ở góc màn hình :P
<vubuntor798> nhưng e ko thấy
<vubuntor354> các bạn cho mình hỏi hôm nay mình vừa cài lại ubuntu 11.04 xong mình nâng cấp nhân và cài một số phần mềm xong mình khởi động lại máy thì login xong màn hình ko có gì hết. Chỉ có cái hình nền, còn lại trống trơn. chỉ click dc chuột phải và phím tắt ctrl + alt +del thôi. Mình khởi động lại và vào chế độ recovery và chọn khởi động bằng 
<vubuntor363> woa , vừa ăn kowm đói đói , chị h xóm sinh nhật => 2 đĩa 1 đĩa bánh sn và 1 đĩa hoa quả , no lun
<lmq2401> vubuntor798: dùng add-on Download Helper trên Firefox có thể giúp bạn tải được nội dung nhạc này về
<vubuntor363> ak đúng ra là 1/2 đĩa vì e chỉ dc ăn 1 nửa :))
<vubuntor798> vâng để e thử xem
<vubuntor363> ủa cái hình nền
<vubuntor363> win 7 có bộ hình nền 1 tập , lại tự chuyển trong thời gian yêu cầu - cái này thì sao ạ /.
<vubuntor354> các bạn cho mình hỏi hôm nay mình vừa cài lại ubuntu 11.04 xong mình nâng cấp nhân và cài một số phần mềm xong mình khởi động lại máy thì login xong màn hình ko có gì hết. Chỉ có cái hình nền, còn lại trống trơn. chỉ click dc chuột phải và phím tắt ctrl + alt +del thôi. Mình khởi động lại và vào chế độ recovery và chọn khởi động bằng 
<vubuntor363> ? bằng gì :D
<Stanley00> vubuntor354: 2 lần post và vẫn thiếu :))
<vubuntor354> ko phải, tại mình sợ các bạn mải nc ko nhìn thấy thôi. mình xin lỗi :)
<vubuntor363> eo ơi , đỏ mặt ;)  :x  :)
<Stanley00> vubuntor354: " Mình khởi động lại và vào chế độ recovery và chọn khởi động bằng" rồi gì nữa? mình không thấy phần sau...
<lmq2401> vubuntor363: Hình như bản Ubuntu 11.10 sắp tới có tính năng này
<vubuntor354> mình vào mục gì mà có cái failx ấy
<vubuntor354> mình ko nhớ rõ lắm
<vubuntor354> vào bằng cái đó thì dc
<vubuntor354> nhưng giao diện nó ko giống lúc đầu. mất cái thanh dock bên trái
<vubuntor363> sắp tới  - thế mà a <Stanley00>   nói đã dùng ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor354: bạn dùng lại thư mục home cũ à?
<vubuntor354> <Stanley00>là sao bạn
<lmq2401> vubuntor363: có thể một chương trình bên ngoài có tính năng này :)
<vubuntor363> thui , tạm thời chưa cần cái đó , a giúp 345 nhé :)
<vubuntor363> http://mp3.zing.vn/album/top-zing-Dang-cap-nhat/IW96CZWW.html     nì
<bksupybot> Title: top zing - Đang cập nhật | Album (at mp3.zing.vn)
<vubuntor363> lướt zing nghe top ;)
 * lmq2401 không thích trang mp3.zing
 * lmq2401 bây giờ chỉ thích mỗi ngủ
<lmq2401> thôi đi ngủ :)
<vubuntor354> :(
<Stanley00> vubuntor354: bạn có chia /home một part riêng không?
<Stanley00> *partition*
<vubuntor363> hí hí hi hi . nghe nhạc đầu osk thư thái hơn mà . kaka
<vubuntor354> ko, mình cài xong thế nào vẫn để vậy
<vubuntor354> lúc cài thì mình có chia ubuntu ra 1 phân vùng riêng
<Stanley00> vubuntor354: bạn cho mình xem kết quả lệnh "mount | grep sd" đi
<vubuntor354> đây bạn:  /dev/sda6 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<vubuntor363> he he , những cái trên desktop của mình cũng ko có , hình như bạn ko có thật rùi
<Stanley00> vubuntor363: lúc cài, bạn có chọn format phân vùng này không?
<vubuntor363> tức là mình chỉ có những cái trong ổ D, E thui  , hì
<vubuntor354> mình có format
<Stanley00> vubuntor354: à, lạ quá nhỉ...
<Stanley00> vubuntor354: thế bạn có cài thêm gì không? hay chỉ update thôi?
<vubuntor363> dù sao thì cái nì e chỉ cài thêm , ra dùng win 7 vẫn có , ko bị mất cái gì . hihi
<vubuntor354> mình update và cài thêm nhiều chương trình lắm
<vubuntor363> ủa , ý bạn 345 hỏi là trên desktop bị mất dữ liệu hả ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor354: có gnome-shell hay gnome3 gì không?
<vubuntor354> ko có cái đò. mình nghi là co mình nghịch trong cái compizConfig Setting nhưng mình vào chỉnh lại vẫn ko dc.
<vubuntor354> ah, mình có cài 1 số theme nữa, nhưng đã chỉnh về mặc định hết rồi
<Stanley00> hmm chắc do thế rồi, giờ thử xóa hết file config trong thư mục home của bạn thử xem
<Stanley00> hy vọng là được
<vubuntor354> ah. có cái python-gnome
<Stanley00> vubuntor354: chạy "cd ; rm -rf .config .compiz* .gnome* .gconf*" rồi restart thử xem
<vubuntor354> trong thư mục home ko có file config nào hết bạn ah
 * Tux|Ubuntu từ lúc mình vô đến giờ thấy nhiều chữ ghê
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor354: đầy
 * Tux|Ubuntu lủi đi
<vubuntor354> mình chạy nó báo thế này:   rm: cannot remove `.config/chromium/Default': Directory not empty
<Stanley00> vubuntor354: đang trên Ubuntu luôn à, thôi cái đó không sao, tắt chrom đi là ok à
<vubuntor354> vậy bây giờ mình tắt chorme rồi khởi động lại pk bạn
<vubuntor363> haha , phát hiện ra 1 lão già chuyên nhiệm vụ đặc biệt Tux|Ubuntu  ?    ??
<Stanley00> vubuntor354: pm chứ, pk nghe sợ sợ :))
 * Tux|Ubuntu cười đểu
<vubuntor363> ủa sao e lại thấy cuộc nc của cậu 345 nhỉ
<vubuntor363> e tưởng chỉ mình mình biết mình thui chứ
<vubuntor354> vậy để mình thử xem, cảm ơn bạn nha
<vubuntor363> hehe , có thêm người quả  là vui :P
<Stanley00> vubuntor363: đề nghị /join #vnluser để "chém", bên này để support thôi bạn à
<vubuntor363> toàn bộ nhóm trợ giúp ở Việt Nam hay nước ngoài ?  những người đang online ấy ?
 * Stanley00 x=cũng không biết nữa
<vubuntor363> nhưng mà e còn cái từ điển chưa xong , hỏi nốt :D
<vubuntor363> là tải các loại từ điển để cài ở đâu í
<vubuntor363> cài cho cái golden dict
<Stanley00> lấy của stardict hoặc search trên mạng đi, lúc trước mình cũng search thôi, chẳng có chỗ nào offical đâu bạn à
<vubuntor363> ủa , e vửa tắt cái gõ chữ việt đi rùi unikey telex ấy , bi jio bật ? làm sao
<vubuntor123> mình là 354 hồi nãy đây. mình là dc rồi. Cảm ơn bạn Stanley00 và mọi người nha :))
<vubuntor363> bạn nghe nhạc ko http://mp3.zing.vn/bai-hat/Chi-Can-Em-Hanh-Phuc-Ho-Quang-Hieu/ZWZCWI80.html
<bksupybot> Title: Chỉ Cần Em Hạnh Phúc - Hồ Quang Hiếu | Tải, lyrics, nhạc chờ bài hát (at mp3.zing.vn)
<Stanley00> vubuntor123: chúc mừng bạn :)
<C4NoC> lulz
<vubuntor123> ah cái câu lệnh hồi nãy bạn chỉ là gì nhỉ. Để mình lưu lại sau này có gì đỡ phải hỏi lại :))
<vubuntor123> ah mình thấy rồi
<vubuntor123> :))
<vubuntor410> hí hí hi hi
<vubuntor410> có anh nào xài từ điển gol den dict ko jup' e với :)
<n2i> vubuntor410: có nè
<vubuntor934> các bác cho em hỏi làm thế nào để cho usb thu wifi và phát luôn trên nó
<vubuntor934> để máy bên cạnh cũng bắt được
<vubuntor410> usb có chức năng thu chứ hok có chức năng phát !_ ?
<vubuntor410> ak tiện anh cho e hỏi luôn là laptop bắt được wifi thì có phát được cho PC có usb bắt wifi ko nhỉ ?
<vubuntor410> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pjr0SxcK30Y&feature=player_embedded  bài hát thật hay
<bksupybot> Title: Nhật Ký Của Mẹ - Hiền Thục ST:Nguyễn Văn Chung Bài hát cảm động nhất HD - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<vubuntor410> anh  n2i  có xài từ điển ?
<vubuntor410> anh tải nguồn từ điển ở đâu
<kid__> vubuntor410:  chắc là bắt được thôi:D
<vubuntor410> loại nào chất lượng cho gol den dict ?
<vubuntor410> bắt đựoc ?
<n2i> vubuntor410: không nhớ nữa, trước đây thì trên trang của stardict
<n2i> nhưng không hiểu sao sau đó vào thì không có mà tải nữa
<n2i> phải đi moi chỗ khác
<vubuntor410> nghĩa là laptop phát được wifi mà nó bắt được ?
<kid__> ờ
<kid__> thì usb wifi?
<kid__> http://img-hn.24hstatic.com:8008/upload/3-2011/images/2011-09-26/1317028956-IMG_6198.jpg
<vubuntor410> :( thế ạ , chán ta _ vậy từ điền wiki e cài chỉ có mạng thì e mới dùng dc , ko có net , mạng = 0
<kid__> n2i: vubuntor410 =>>
<vubuntor410> :P
<n2i> vubuntor410: mình tải về cungx không nhớ vứt đâu nữa :P
<vubuntor410> tìm thấy thì cũng có gửi cho e đâu :D kaka
<vubuntor410> :D có anh nào giúp e tí về lập trình - dùng emacs hay gcc được ko ?
<vubuntor410> ví dụng như chạy 1 chương trình in chữ "thank for helpping !" ra màn hình chẳng hạn
<vubuntor410> ok ?
<C4NoC>  vubuntor410 google
<C4NoC> thiếu bấy gì
<vubuntor410> font chữ trên fire fox của e đôi khi bị lỗi !
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor410: lười vãi
<vubuntor410> nghĩa là mấy chữ có dấu bị nhập vào nhau
<vubuntor410> cái chữ đó thì e ko làm dc :)
<vubuntor410> chữ font bị lỗi ấy
<n2i> vụ này là bệnh của font encoding thì phair
<n2i> nhớ thế
<vubuntor410> hic , nó là cái gfi ạ ?
<vubuntor410> của em là UTF -8 hay cái gì ấy
<vubuntor410> nhưng thi thoảng 2 kí tự có dấu liền nhau lại dính làm 1 trông khó coi lắm
<vubuntor066> alo alo :)) có bạn nào rành về conky giúp mình với. mình mày mò mãi mà vẫn ko làm dc :((
#ubuntu-vn 2011-09-29
<vubuntor886> cho mình hỏi mình muốn giải nén 1 file định dạng tar.bz2 hặc chép một thư mục vào thư mục hệ thống thì phải làm thế nào?
<C4NoC> vubuntor886, tar -xjf file.tar.bz2
<vubuntor886> nhưng đó là nó chỉ giải nén ra, còn mình muốn nó giải nén cd vào thư mục usr/share/icon thì phải làm sao?
<C4NoC> vubuntor886, sudo mv
<vubuntor886> cảm ơn bạn. Mình thử xem sao
<vubuntor886> Các bạn xem giúp mình câu lệnh mình viết đúng chưa mà sao ko dc.  Mình muốn chuyển folder tên oxymentary trong thư mục dowload đến usr/share/icons:   cd /home/cn/Downloads        sudo mv oxymentary usr/share/icons
<vubuntor613> C4NoC: ping
<vubuntor886> ai giúp mình với
<C4NoC> vubuntor886, guiiwsp gì?
<vubuntor886> Các bạn xem giúp mình câu lệnh mình viết đúng chưa mà sao ko dc.  Mình muốn chuyển folder tên oxymentary trong thư mục dowload đến usr/share/icons:   cd /home/cn/Downloads        sudo mv oxymentary usr/share/icons
<C4NoC> vubuntor886, nó báo sao?
<C4NoC> vubuntor613, thiếu / kìa
<C4NoC> vubuntor886,  /usr/share...
<vubuntor886> mình sửa lại thì nó báo mv: cannot stat `oxymentary': No such file or directory
<C4NoC> vubuntor613, là ko có
<vubuntor613> C4NoC: tab nham :(
<C4NoC> vubuntor613, gõ cho nó chính xác
<C4NoC> D:
<C4NoC> xchat ngu quá, toàn bị tab nhầm
<vubuntor886> dc rồi bạn ơi
<vubuntor886> cảm ơn bạn
<vubuntor886> hihi
<vubuntor886> tiện đây cho mình hỏi sao những file vd như file install.sh trong cái macbuntu mình mở bằng Run as teminal thì cái teminal nó chỉ hiện lên rồi tắt đi luôn chứ ko thấy chạy gì hết
<C4NoC> vubuntor613, vào terminal
<C4NoC> chạy : sh install.sh
<vubuntor886> Attention! Script significantly changes the desktop. Not compatible with Ubuntu Netbook Edition. If a previous version of Macbuntu-10.10 is installed it will be overwritten.  Checking Ubuntu version... Failed. System not supported, script will end here To ignore their compatibility with current OS try ./install.sh force Exiting...
<vubuntor886> nó báo như thế này là phiên bản ko hỗ trợ ubuntu 11.04 hả bạn
<lqhung> hi! all
<lqhung> có phần mềm nào gỡ bỏ ứng dụng nhanh trong lubuntu ko nhỉ
<Cooly> lqhung: command line
<lqhung> Cooly, xong rồi bạn
<lqhung> mà có soft nào nó liệt kê các phần mềm như thằng win ko nhỉ
<C4NoC> dpkg
<n0bawk> dpkg -l
<lqhung> ồ thanks
<lqhung> ^^
<vubuntor701> xin chào các bạn
<vubuntor701> mình cần giúp đỡ về NIS
<vubuntor701> ko biết ở đây có ai có kinh nghiệm về NIS trong ubuntu không vậy
<kid__> .g nis
<bkphenny> kid__: http://nisamerica.com/
<bksupybot> Title: NIS America, Inc. - Home (at nisamerica.com)
<kid__> nis là cái gì vậy?
<afterlastangel> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<afterlastangel> bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
<C4NoC> afterlastangel, fsckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vubuntor747> alo
<Stanley001> vubuntor747: ola
<vubuntor747> có anh nào hay lập trình dùng emacs hay gcc ko giúp e tí
<Stanley00> thế vấn đề của bạn là gì?
<vubuntor747> cái gcc máy ở trường e chạy ok lắm nhưng sao e lại ko dùng dc máy nhà
<vubuntor747> để e mô tả nhé
<vubuntor747> thôi hỏi luôn
<vubuntor747> câu lệnh emacs để chạy chương trình là gì ạ ?
<vubuntor747> trong terminal ấy
<Stanley00> vubuntor747: hỏi thế ngay từ đầu phải tiết kiệm thời gian hơn không...
<vubuntor747> làm sao để đổi chỗ của thư mục truy vấn = tẻminal , ví dụ đang trong home ra déktop ?
<vubuntor747> ông bạn e gõ cd desktop gì dó mà e ko nhớ :(
<vubuntor747> còn câu lệnh gcc -o tên tên file  thì ok rồi
<vubuntor747> em làm như thế với emacs nó ra  INS  h                                                    6:1  altH=help Em
<vubuntor747> emacs í
<vubuntor747> bó tay :)
<Stanley00> bạn chờ chút, mình chỉ biết gedit thôi, một tí sẽ có sn ra giúp...
<vubuntor747> mà trên cái linux cũ của trường có kate hay cái quái gì phía trên viết c được , phía dưới chạy terminal luôn ?
<vubuntor747> anh hay lập trình = cái gì ạ ?
<Stanley00> gedit thôi...
 * Stanley00 chỉ là gà mờ mà :))
<vubuntor747> vào đâu ra gedit
<vubuntor747> vào đâu ra accesstery ?
<vubuntor747> à thấy rùi , hihi
<nobawk> emacs?
<nobawk> ftw?
<vubuntor593> các anh cho em xin tài liệu tập hợp chỉ toàn bộ các câu lệnh về mạng ko ạh ?
<vubuntor593> cám ơn các anh em
<kid__> http://www.linuxguide.it/linux_commands_line_en.htm
<bksupybot> Title: Linux Command Line | Basic, Advanced, Useful commands (at www.linuxguide.it)
<vubuntor593> thanks anh
<kid__> :)
<vubuntor593> anh có biết các lệnh mà về client với server ko anh
<vubuntor593> em đang học về socket
<vubuntor593> mà thầy kêu dùng linux
<vubuntor593> mà em chưa có biết chút gì về nó hết
<vubuntor593> a giúp em với
<kid__> cứ học đi
<kid__> dần dần sẽ biết=))
<vubuntor593> thì e bit là tự học rồi
<vubuntor593> nhưng chưa biết bắt đầu thế nào
<vubuntor593> tụi em học có vài tuần thôi a ah
#ubuntu-vn 2011-09-30
<vubuntor674> tại sao máy không nhận usb
<Stanley00> trên diễn đàn có người trả lời rồi mà bạn?
<vubuntor674> buzz
<vubuntor674> em chưa biết
<vubuntor674> tại sao máy không nhận usb
<vubuntor674> huhu
<Stanley00> trả lời thế mà bạn vẫn chưa biết à?
<vubuntor674> ko
<vubuntor674> bữa nay em moứi lên diễn đàn
<Stanley00> nick của bạn là NhatHQ đúng không?
<Stanley00> *NhatNQ*
<nobawk> nhận usb là sao?
<Cooly> ok ok
<vubuntor516> cac a cho em hỏi
<vubuntor516> câu lệnh compile một chương trình C trong ubuntu là gì vậy ?
<C4NoC> gcc
<vubuntor516> vd em co chương trình C tên là ex1
<vubuntor516> thì câu lệnh sẽ là
<vubuntor516> gcc ex1 -o
<vubuntor516> rồi thêm gì sau -o nữa ạ
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor516: xxx
<vubuntor516> undefined reference to `sqrt'
<vubuntor516> mình cần thư viện gì các a
<vubuntor516> giúp e với
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor516: hix, mấy cái đơn giản vậy mà còn
<Tux|Ubuntu> cmath
<Tux|Ubuntu> hoặc math.h
<vubuntor516> e có khai báo rồi
<vubuntor516> nhưng nó vẫn không được
<snow_usa_> ?
<vubuntor516> Write a C/C++ program that accepts N positive integral numbers from the command line and verifies whether those numbers are prime.
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor516: ...
<vubuntor516> thầy yêu cầu
<vubuntor516> viết một chương trình
<vubuntor516> bằng C
<vubuntor516> nhận một chuỗi số
<vubuntor516> sau đó
<vubuntor516> cho biết
<vubuntor516> từng số
<vubuntor516> số nào là prime
<vubuntor516> prime là số nguyên tố
<Tux|Ubuntu> ờ thì sao ?
<Cooly> de~ om`
<vubuntor516> a giúp e làm với
<Cooly> tự làm đi
<vubuntor438> la`m sao update be' chim canh cut day<linux >
<snow_usa_> hehe, lai tui sv vao day hoi giai bai tap
<snow_usa_> ghet nhat tui nay
<vubuntor480> lam sao cai Pidgin cho unbutu
<vubuntor480> may dai ca chi e voi
<Lokiheero> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<vubuntor480> e pix nhung nhap no vao dau a
<vubuntor558> bác nào cho e hỏi về fedora được không à?
<vubuntor558> :D
<vubuntor558> em cài tới lúc cái bước trước lúc fedora copy file vào mày thì nó hỏi là chọn card mạng cho máy
<vubuntor558> e next thì nó bảo là wait mãi ấy
<vubuntor558> nó k chạy được nữa
<vubuntor558> :((
<vubuntor558> mà nếu cancel thì nó bảo là fedora k down được 1 số gói trên mạng và nó bắt chọn cancel install
<vubuntor558> giờ làm sao các bác?
<vubuntor558> buzz
<nobawk> vubuntor558: lúc cài thì rút mạng ra
<nobawk> vubuntor558: cài fedora = cái gì?
<vubuntor996> em cài bằng usb
<vubuntor996> lúc cài có cắm mạng gì đâu các bác
<vubuntor996> máy không ấy
<vubuntor996> nó cứ bảo
<vubuntor996> :((
<nobawk> hmm
<nobawk> chắc chọn bản chưa phù hợp
<nobawk> nên nó phải down trên mạng về
<vubuntor996> hix
<nobawk> nếu bạn dùng đĩa dvd thì chắc ko cần mạng gì đâu
<nobawk> hoặc là bạn chọn cài ko dùng mạng
<vubuntor996> thế hả bác
<nobawk> chắc có option đó
<vubuntor996> em bước đầu
<vubuntor996> chọn k dùng mạng
<vubuntor996> cài từ 1 thiết bị
<vubuntor996> mà cái này
<vubuntor996> thằng bạn e nó cài được
<vubuntor996> chẵng lẽ e k
<vubuntor996> :((
<nobawk> ờ đúng rồi
<vubuntor996> e đang cài trên máy ảo
<nobawk> hmm
<vubuntor996> xem nó có báo lỗi ấy không
<vubuntor996> nếu k
<nobawk> thế thf lạ nhỉ
<vubuntor996> e thá»­ burn ra dvd xem
<nobawk> mình cài phe phé có sao đâu
<vubuntor996> tại e boot từ usb
<nobawk> vubuntor996: mà cắm mạng vào cũng được
<nobawk> chắc nhanh :D
<vubuntor996> :)
<vubuntor996> Æ¡
<vubuntor996> cắm mạng vào
<vubuntor996> thằng kia nó bảo
<vubuntor996> nó update gói gì thêm 2GB
<vubuntor996> e sợ
<vubuntor996> :))
<nobawk> :))
<nobawk> ờ đúng rồi
<nobawk> update
<vubuntor996> hix
<vubuntor996> nó cài
<nobawk> nhưng bỏ cái repo update đi cũng được mà
<vubuntor996> k update cũng được mà
<nobawk> ờ
<nobawk> thì disable cái update repo đi :))
<vubuntor996> đây
<vubuntor996> e tới cái này thì đứng
<vubuntor996> http://cdn.unixmen.com/images/stories/thumbnails/images-stories-remote-http--i671.photobucket.com-albums-vv77-ZINOVSKY-ScreenShot010-4-400x295.png
<nobawk> mà 2G nhưng nó ko down 2 G đâu
<nobawk> fedora xịn lắn
<vubuntor996> Æ¡
<nobawk> lắm
<vubuntor996> của e cái đĩa đã 3,3GB rồi
<nobawk> nó chỉ down delta thôi (tức là sai khác của cái mới với cái cũ)
<nobawk> mà sai khác thì chắc bé
<vubuntor996> chắc phải burn ra dvd nếu k cài được trên máy ảo
<vubuntor996> :)
<nobawk> vubuntor996: ờ, thế thì đúng ra phải  ngon
<vubuntor996> hôm trước ubuntu đã bị mất cái ổ cứng
 * nobawk cài dvd phe phé chưa bao h gặp lỗi gì
<vubuntor996> fedora phải cận thận
<vubuntor996> =))
<vubuntor996> Æ¡
<vubuntor996> thế phải burn ngày
<vubuntor996> :)
<vubuntor996> bác tux hôm này k thấy lên các bác nhỉ
<vubuntor996> :)
<nobawk> ko biết
 * nobawk thôi chuồn
<vubuntor996> hihi
<vubuntor996> e đang dùng ubuntu
<vubuntor996> giở thử xem fedora ntn
<vubuntor996> hehe
<vubuntor996> dần dần cũng phải thử hết xem ra sao
<vubuntor996> :)
<vubuntor996> ui
<vubuntor996> cài trên máy ảo khác quá
<vubuntor996> :))
<Stanley00> <nobawk> nó chỉ down delta thôi (tức là sai khác của cái mới với cái cũ) << cái này có thật không vậy nobawk? sướng thế...
<nobawk> dùng fedora thì biết
<Stanley00> nobawk: hic, ổ đĩa full rồi... với lại /me cũng gà nên... thôi vậy :(
<vubuntor125> các bác à! em bị thiếu cái font j mà chữ ư thì nó không hiện trong word vậy
<nobawk> trong word là sao?
<nobawk> vubuntor125: chữ ư thành - hả?
<vubuntor125> vâng
<vubuntor125> trong broffice.org
<vubuntor125> trong broffice.org Writer
<vubuntor071> hello Ubuntu Viet Nam
<vubuntor384> vụ tuyển nhân sự diễn đàn ra sao rồi nhỉ?
<vubuntor721> hello
<vubuntor721> chào moi người, các bạn cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor721> mình cài đặt ubuntu trước sau đó mình cài window xp lên
<Tux|Ubuntu> ok
<vubuntor721> mà giờ ko bit làm sao để vào cả 2 hệ điều hành đc
<vubuntor721> hiện tại khi boot chi vào windows xp thôi
<Tux|Ubuntu> !fix grub2
<ubot2> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<bksupybot> Title: GRUB2 bằng tiếng Việt - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor721> nhưng hiện tại mình không thể vào ubuntu được
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor721: dùng Ubuntu live USB hoặc CD để làm việc kia
<vubuntor721> mình chỉ có thể vào windows xp trên patition 1, còn ubuntu mình để trên pation2
<vubuntor721> bạn có thể nói rõ giúp mình ko
<vubuntor721> mình dùng địa ubuntu 10.10 vào rồi sao nữa hả bạn
<Tux|Ubuntu> rồi làm như hướng dẫn ở trên kia chứ sao
<vubuntor721> mình đang có đĩa cd 10.10 thôi còn 11.4 mình đang down chưa xong
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor721: 2 bản đó bản nào cũng được
<vubuntor721> ok cảm ơn bạn rất nhiều, để mình làm lại thử xem
<vubuntor505> alo ai cho minh hoi tai sao khi vao web cua minh lai dua chuyen wa 1 web  khac ? searchportal.information.com/?o_id=94081&domainname=www.domain.com
<vubuntor505> co cach nao chinh lai k cac ban?
<vubuntor081> http://searchportal.information.com/?o_id=94081&domainname=www.domain.com <<< bi gi vay ?
<bksupybot> Title: domain.com (at searchportal.information.com)
<kid__> bạn vào trang gì vậy?
<vubuntor081> k biet
<kid__> lol
<kid__> vào cái gì để nó ra như vậy?
<vubuntor081> khi vao domain cua minh thi bi vao http://searchportal.information.com/?o_id=94081&domainname=www.its999.com
<bksupybot> Title: its999.com (at searchportal.information.com)
<vubuntor081> http://searchportal.information.com/?o_id=94081&domainname=www.domain2.com
<bksupybot> Title: domain2.com (at searchportal.information.com)
<vubuntor081> no k vao domain minh
<vubuntor081> ma no di wa do main ng ta
<vubuntor081> http://searchportal.information.com/?o_id=94081&domainname=www.its999.com <<<< vao its999.com ma ra http://searchportal.information.com/
<bksupybot> Title: its999.com (at searchportal.information.com)
<kid__> thì cái trang này chết rồi chứ sao
<vubuntor081> ec sao chet
<vubuntor081> van con ton tai ma
<vubuntor081> van con thoi gian
<vubuntor081> den 2013 moi het
<kid__> owf
<kid__> vậy bạn hỏi người nào liên quan ý
<vubuntor718> co bac nao con` ol ko a
<vubuntor718> !ubot2
<ubot2> Factoid 'ubot2' not found
<vubuntor718> ubot2
<lqhung> hi
<lqhung> cho mình hỏi
<lqhung> hi mình muốn update cái software-center trong ubuntu
<lqhung> mà sao nó ko cho up vậy ta
<nobawk> remove?
<lqhung> mình muốn up cái ubuntu-software Centre của 10.10 lên phiên bản mới nhất đó
<lqhung> giống cái của 11.10
<lqhung> ^^
<lqhung> mà nó kêu ko cho up
<lqhung> The following packages have been kept back:
<lqhung>   software-center
<lqhung> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
#ubuntu-vn 2011-10-01
<nobawk> down về mà tự build
<lqhung> gir1.2-glib-2.0
<lqhung> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<lqhung>  software-center : Depends: gir1.2-glib-2.0 but it is not installable
<lqhung>                    Depends: python-aptdaemon (>= 0.40) but 0.31+bzr506-0ubuntu6.1 is to be installed
<lqhung>                    Depends: gir1.2-gmenu-3.0 (>= 3.1.5) but it is not installable
<lqhung>                    Depends: aptdaemon (>= 0.40) but 0.31+bzr506-0ubuntu6.1 is to be installed
<lqhung>                    Depends: oneconf (>= 0.2.6) but it is not going to be installed
<lqhung> E: Broken packages
<lqhung> mấy cái này thì làm sao để up nó lên hả bạn
<lqhung> à làm đc rồi
<lqhung> ^^
<nobawk> moá
<nobawk> up lên 11.10 nó tự up
<nobawk> sao cứ phải nói nhiều thế nhỉ
<nobawk> gói build cho bản 11.10 sao cài cho bản 10.10
<nobawk> muốn lên thì tự down source về mà build đi
<vubuntor176> cho toi phan mem go tien gviet tren ubuntu 11.4 voi anh em oi
<Stanley00> !ibus-unikey | vubuntor176
<ubot2> vubuntor176: Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor176> cam on nhe
<vubuntor704> cac ban huong dan minh xem duoc file share trong mang voi, minh dang dung ubuntu 11.10,
<vubuntor704> thanks cac ban nhieu
<vubuntor704> minh go duong dan smb://IP ko thay duoc
<C4NoC> vubuntor704, gõ vào đâu?
<C4NoC> vubuntor704, mở nautilus lên
<vubuntor704> atl+F2
<C4NoC> smb://ip/path
<C4NoC> vubuntor176, mở nautilus
<C4NoC> zzz
<vubuntor704> CHO MINH CHUT NHE
<vubuntor704> minh seach ko thay co nautilus ,co phai cai len ko ban
<n2i> :p
<C4NoC> vubuntor704, alt-f2 , nautilus
<vubuntor704> minh go duong dan: smb://10.0.15.254/setup
<vubuntor704> khong dc, minh chua hieu cach dan den folder
<vubuntor704> ban co the vi du giup minh cu the mot chut ko a,
<vubuntor704> or co the  cho minh xin so dt cua ban minh goi dien cho ban duoc ko
<vubuntor704> thanks ban nhieu
<Stanley00> vubuntor704: sao không thử với smb://10.0.15.254/ thôi
<Stanley00> chưa hiểu thì làm những gì mình hiểu trước đã ;)
<vubuntor704> minh da thu smb://10.0.15.254/ nhung no ko tim thay
<vubuntor704> co ban nao dang su dung file server ubuntu ko?
<vubuntor704> minh dang test thu ban 11.10
<C4NoC> bình thường
<vubuntor704> chua tim ra duong dan den file share
<vubuntor704> <C4NoC> bình thường>  ban oi, co phai cai them goi phan mem gi de ho tro show file share ko
<C4NoC> ko
<vubuntor704> minh da nhin thay file share window, nhung ubuntu server thi chua dc
<C4NoC> là sao?
<C4NoC> share từ cái gì
<vubuntor704> tu may ubuntu 11 nhin thay file share tu server ubuntu
<vubuntor704> <C4NoC> ban oi co the chi giup minh dc ko?
<C4NoC> vubuntor704, chịu, config samba đi
<vubuntor704> ok, thanks ban nhieu
<vubuntor973> chào các bác
<Stanley00> !hi | vubuntor973
<ubot2> vubuntor973: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor973> các bác có rỗi ko cho em hỏi 1 câu với ạ
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor973> chả là mình đang định nâng cấp con desktop của mình lên ý mà
<vubuntor973> nói chung là build lại toàn bộ luôn
<vubuntor187> xin lỗi, đang nói thì tự dưng mạng tắt phụt 1 cái :)
<vubuntor187> mình định build cái máy để viết code + chạy máy ảo
<vubuntor187> có nhiều khả năng sẽ chơi 2 máy ảo liền 1 lúc
<vubuntor187> và có lẽ 1 trong số đó là Win7
<vubuntor187> mình đang phân vân ko biết nên mua AMD Phenom II X4 965 hay X6 1050
<vubuntor187> 1 con thì 4 nhân nhưng xung nhịp tận 3.4
<vubuntor187> con kia 6 mà xung nhịp chỉ có 2.8
<vubuntor187> con X4 rẻ hơn con X6 khoảng 20USD nữa
<Stanley00> ờm, thế có liên quan gì tới Ubuntu?
<vubuntor187> à thật ra cũng có tí liên quan :)
<vubuntor187> host của mình là Arch
<vubuntor187> :">
<vubuntor187> với lại trong số các diễn đàn CNTT thì mình hay tham gia hoạt động ở đây nhất
<vubuntor187> đâm ra muốn hỏi người quen
<Stanley00> uhm, nói đùa thế thôi, chứ mình không rành phần cứng, có lẽ bạn nên lên mấy diễn đàn chuyên về phần cứng mà hỏi thì hay hơn, hoặc chờ sn nào đó ghé ngang rồi support cho
<Stanley00> à thế nick của bạn trên diễn đàn là...?
<vubuntor187> werewolf :)
<vubuntor187> Tux|Ubuntu1 giúp hộ mình với
<vubuntor187> anh nobawk zj3t|invi
<Tux|Ubuntu1> vubuntor187: đầu tư ghê hà
<Tux|Ubuntu1> X6 đê
<Tux|Ubuntu1> xung nhịp quan trọng gì
<Tux|Ubuntu1> với kiểu chạy nhiều máy ảo thế
<Tux|Ubuntu1> thì RAM mới bị mất nhiều
<Tux|Ubuntu1> chớ CPU có bao nhiêu đâu
<Tux|Ubuntu1> mà như thế có nguy cơ là cái HDD nó không chịu được
<Tux|Ubuntu1> ngẽn cổ chai chứ chẳng chơi hehe
<vubuntor187> 8GB RAM
<vubuntor187> ổ cứng SATA 6Gb/s 7200rpm
<vubuntor187> được ko?
<slash9x> Tux|Ubuntu1 cấu hình trên được ko?
<Tux|Ubuntu1> Ờ thế chắc cũng không sao
<slash9x> tôi cũng nghĩ thế :)
<Tux|Ubuntu1> nhưng có 7200rpm thì cái chuyện ngẽn cổ chai ổ cứng là vẫn có thể xảy ra
<slash9x> ừ
<slash9x> cố gắng đến hết mức thôi :))
<Tux|Ubuntu1> kiếm 2 cái một cái bé bé để chơi mỗi cái máy ảo
<slash9x> cũng hay đấy nhỉ :-?
<slash9x> tôi định mua con 1 TB
<slash9x> chắc giờ bẻ đôi
<vubuntor189> có ai không
<slash9x> có
<vubuntor189> giúp mình với
<vubuntor189> chả la mình đang
<vubuntor189> dùng win 7
<vubuntor189> hum qua có cài ubutu
<vubuntor189> khi đến phần phân vùng
<vubuntor189> thì mình có chuyển ổ C sang
<vubuntor189> ext3
<vubuntor189> h muốn cài lại win 7
<Stanley00> vubuntor189: vui lòng post hết trong một đoạn, dừng ennter vô tội vạ như vậy
<vubuntor189> nhưng khi đến chọn vùng thì không thấy ổ C đâu nữa
<vubuntor189> bạn nào giúp mình với
<vubuntor189> giờ mình muốn convertit ext3 sang nfts để cài lại win 7
<Stanley00> chỉ có cách format thôi, không có convert đâu
<vubuntor189> nếu format thì format tất cả HDD luôn há bạn, hay chỉ phải format mỗi phân vùng C
<Stanley00> mỗi phân vùng "C" thôi...
<vubuntor189> mình dùng đĩa hirden boot nhưng cũng ko thể nào format được, bạn có thể chỉ mình cách format đc ko
<Stanley00> sao không format được? nó báo lỗi gì?
<vubuntor189> mình dùng Magic Partion thì nó lỗi #105
<vubuntor189> dùng một số phần mềm khác trên hirden boot thì ko nhận đc ra ổ ext3
<Stanley00> vậy dùng gparted xem...
<vubuntor189> uhm
<Stanley00> hoặc dùng bản hiren mới hơn chút đi
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor189> cũng không được bạn à, nó báo can not found
<Stanley00> cái gì cannot found?
<vubuntor189> partition
<nobawk> khò khò
<nobawk> thôi đừng làm gì nữa
<nobawk> ko nó ra di hết đống dữ liệu thì tòi :))
<nobawk> bao nhiêu tool đii dùng Magic làm gì :3
<nobawk> magic là nó magic lắm há há
<vubuntor189> nhưng mà bây giờ mình muốn cài lại windows mà khi cài nó ko nhận đc ổ ext3
<nobawk> dùng windows mà chia phân vùng
<nobawk> patition magic nó ko hiểu cái mbr linux viết đâu
<vubuntor189> nhưng mà hiện tại mình đang cài linux bạn à
<nobawk> thì vất me. cái patition magic đi
<nobawk> trong đĩa cài linux cũng có chương trình chia phân vùng
<nobawk> ếu cần phải dùng patition magic
<nobawk> nếu nó vẫn ko thấy thì chắc del cả ổ đi chia lại :))
<vubuntor189> :(
<vubuntor189> không còn cách nào khác há bạn, mình vừa vào đĩa cài linux thì nó ghi là trên ổ cứng mình không có win nào
<nobawk> chia phân vùng bằng chương trình bậy bạ là nó khổ thế đó :D
<nobawk> thì đúng rồi
<nobawk> tự nhiên đi dùng patition magic làm gì ko biết :)
<vubuntor189> không mình có dùng đâu
<vubuntor189> hum nao mình đang dùng windows
<nobawk> thôi h vào hiren boot, thử dùng acronis true image
<nobawk> resize 1 phân vùng nào đó 1 xíu
<vubuntor189> muốn cài sang ubutu, khi cài thì ubutu nó ko nhận nfts, thì mình sửa nfts sang thành ext3
<nobawk> xem nó có viết lại được patition table đúng ko
<nobawk> vubuntor189: ubuntu nhận ntfs ngon
<nobawk> trừ khi là nó bị lỗi thông tin
<nobawk> còn sửa linh tinh vậy thì toi cũng ko có gì lạ
<vubuntor189> mình đã thử hết rùi không sao format đc cái ext3 đấy
<vubuntor189> :(
<vubuntor189> h chỉ còn cách format tất cả ổ cứng
<nobawk> hờ hờ
<nobawk> mình ko hiểu bạn đã làm gì
<nobawk> ko hiểu chuyển từ ntfs sang ext3 kiểu gì
<vubuntor189> nhưng vấn đề là mình vẫn dùng ubutu bình thường, truy cập các ổ khác trên ubutu đc
<vubuntor189> chỉ khi cài win và dùng các phần mềm trên hirden boot thì lại ko nhận ra ổ ext3
<Stanley00> vubuntor189: lấy terminal ra, chạy fdisk, gõ x enter, f enter, rồi w enter xem...
<Stanley00> sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<nobawk> vubuntor189: thì đúng rồi
<nobawk> đã nói là có bao nhiêu chương trình tốt ko dùng, đi dùng win với hiren boot làm gì
<vubuntor189> mình không am hiểu tin học lắm
<nobawk> thôi dùng gparted thử xem
<nobawk> nếu win nó ko nhận layout ổ cứng nữa
<nobawk> thì chắc chỉ có đường format cả ổ
<nobawk> dùng linux thì dùng mấy tool trong linux đi, những tool đó ngon mà :3
<vubuntor189> bạn có thể
<vubuntor189> cho mình
<vubuntor189> tên ko
<zj3t3mju> !find ibus
<zj3t3mju> !info ibus karmic
<vubuntor037> nobawk:một cái máy của em, trang httt hay web chat k có captchat và nut connect là nó bị sao hả anh?
<nobawk> vubuntor037: trang nào?
<nobawk> vubuntor037: chắc bị lỗi gì đó
<vubuntor037> nobawk: trang hỗ trợ trưc tuyến để vào IRC hoặc webchat.freenode.net ấy, em cũng chả hiểu nó bị lỗi gì, mà k có captchat và nut connect nên k vào IRC được
<nobawk> hmmm
<nobawk> thế chắc bị chặn
<vubuntor557> Chào các pro
<vubuntor557> Mình đang băn khoăn muốn tải một bản linux cho HTPC giống như element
<vubuntor557> Vì được biết cái element os này không còn được phát triển nữa.
<vubuntor557> Các bác có thể giúp mình lựa chọn bản ubuntu phù hợp không. Thanks!
<Tux|Ubuntu> lol
<Tux|Ubuntu> Đang định trả lời
<kid__> Tux|Ubuntu:
<Tux|Ubuntu> hở
<kid__> trả lời đê
<Tux|Ubuntu> ip khác nhau mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> có phải người ta đâu
<kid__> vậy à
<kid__> vào sau nên tưởng tượng
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor254: à đúng bác vừa hỏi HTPC hem
<vubuntor254> Em mới hỏi về việc linux cho HTPC đây ạ
<Tux|Ubuntu> Bohi Linux xem
<Tux|Ubuntu> nó dùng E17 nên nhẹ nhàng lắm
<Tux|Ubuntu> ubuntu based nên đỡ loằng ngoằng một số vấn đề support
<vubuntor254> Vì em đang muốn làm quên với ubuntu nên muốn một bản đơn giản để bắt đầu
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor254: nó cũng không khó lắm đâu
<vubuntor259> Mạng chán quá. Xin hỏi bác Tux thêm chút ạ
<vubuntor259> Máy em là con này:http://www.zotac.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage_images-SRW.tpl&product_id=337&category_id=141&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=100172&lang=ap
<bksupybot> Title: ZOTAC - It's time to play! - ZBOX Blu-ray 3D ID36 (at www.zotac.com)
<vubuntor259> Phần cứng liệu có đủ driver không ạ?
<vubuntor323> Mạng chán quá. Bác Tux|Ubuntu cho em hỏ thêm một chút ạ!
<Tux|Ubuntu> há»­
<vubuntor323> máy em là con này: http://www.zotac.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage_images-SRW.tpl&product_id=337&category_id=141&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=100172&lang=ap
<bksupybot> Title: ZOTAC - It's time to play! - ZBOX Blu-ray 3D ID36 (at www.zotac.com)
<vubuntor323> Thì có trở nghại gì về driver không ạ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> http://askubuntu.com/questions/40303/ralink-rt2860-wifi-not-working-under-ubuntu-11-04
<Tux|Ubuntu> có
<bksupybot> Title: wireless - Ralink rt2860 wifi not working under Ubuntu 11.04 - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
<Tux|Ubuntu> :)
<vubuntor323> Vậy là không thể có wifi ạ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor323: có thì có được
<Tux|Ubuntu> vì ubuntu nó blacklist thui
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhưng nói chung là vất vả đấy
<Tux|Ubuntu> còn mấy distro khác thì hên xui
<vubuntor323> Hix.. Thanks bác!
<vubuntor323> Rất vui được biết các bác. Nếu ở Hà Nội xin được diện kiến để học hỏi thêm về linux a?
<Tux|Ubuntu> ờ thì mình đang ở HN đây
<Tux|Ubuntu> cơ mà đang nằm đợi bão =)
<vubuntor323> Bác cho xin cái YM hay phone gì đó cũng được. Để lúc bác rảnh mời bác ly coffe
<vubuntor323> để được chỉ bảo thêm
<vubuntor323> Thanks bác!
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor323: mình online trên này suốt mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> Yahoo thì bỏ dùng hơn một năm rồi
<Tux|Ubuntu> chỉ có Facebook với Gmail thôi :D
<vubuntor323> Hì... Tụi em cũng hay tụ tập coffe với mấy anh em chơi HD. Phone của em là 0903788508 bác nhá cho em một cái mai bão chưa vào mời bác coffe...
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor323: mình thì dân chơi HD nửa mùa thôi
<Tux|Ubuntu> vì hem có điều kiện
<Tux|Ubuntu> đợi mình nháy :)
<vubuntor323> Thanks!
<Tux|Ubuntu> ok
<Tux|Ubuntu> đuôi 540 đó
<vubuntor323> Ok. em ten bình
<Tux|Ubuntu> ok
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor323: cứ lưu tên mình là Tux cho dễ gọi
<vubuntor323> ok
<vubuntor323> Qua tuần máy ship về tới chắc vác qua chỗ bác ăn vạ quá...
<Tux|Ubuntu> :D
<vubuntor323> Em out trước. Chào các bác!
<Tux|Ubuntu> bye
#ubuntu-vn 2011-10-02
<vubuntor867> hi
<vubuntor867> co ai do ko
<vubuntor867> cho hoi ty
<vubuntor867> alo
<lmq2401> !Ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor867> vâng
<vubuntor867> máy chủ supermicro x8dtl-3 không cài được linux
<vubuntor867> không cài được phân phối nào của linux hết
<vubuntor867> nó không nhận được ổ cứng
<vubuntor353> gõ câu lệnh gì trên terminal để cập nhật firefox 7 anh ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor353: bạn dùng Ubuntu bản nào? thường thì sudo apt-get upgrade để cập nhật toàn bộ...
<vubuntor353> ubuntu  11.04
<Stanley00> vubuntor353: vẫn còn firefox 3 đúng không?
<vubuntor353> ko bít
<Stanley00> vubuntor353: vậy bạn add ppa vào rồi update đi
<vubuntor353> ??
<vubuntor353> add ppa làm sao
<vubuntor353> làm sao để có tài khoản trên kênh này anh , có khi e sẽ vào nhiều
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor353: /nick Tên_Nick_mong muốn
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor353: /msg NickServ register <email> <mật khẩu>
<Stanley00> !register | vubuntor353
<ubot2> Factoid 'register' not found
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor353: vào mail làm theo hướng dẫn trong đó. Done
<Stanley00> !ppa
<ubot2> Factoid 'ppa' not found
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: đề nghị thêm 2 cái mới vào đi ;0
<Tux|Ubuntu> Stanley00: lúc khác
<Tux|Ubuntu> đang bận
<Stanley00> .g firefox ppa
<bkphenny> Stanley00: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<bksupybot> Title: Firefox Stable Channel Packages : “Mozilla Team” team (at launchpad.net)
<Stanley00> khien_simple: xem cái link trên đó nha... ppa của ff đó
<khien_simple> nó chỉ hướng dẫn cho 9.10 mà ?
<khien_simple> bật máy lên là nó tự update ?
<khien_simple> chỉ cần mình nhập mật khẩu là nó tự update firefox7 đúng ko a ?
<khien_simple> ủa sao e gõ cái nick rồi mà ko có gì trong email
<Stanley00> cái link đó có hướng dẫn cách add ppa mà?
<Stanley00> khien_simple: add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<Stanley00> rồi apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, thêm sudo nếu cần
<khien_simple> Error: must run as root
<Stanley00> "thêm sudo nếu cần"
<khien_simple> ok
<vubuntor544> hihi
<khien> olala
<khien> òy , đi ăn cơm thôi mấy a
<khien> cái ubuntu em đang dùng là 11.04 final đúng ko a ?
<Stanley00> khien: không chắc final nghĩa là gì, nhưng biết nó không phải là bản testing ;)
<khien> là nếu ra tiếp thì là 12.04 alpha beta gì đó ?
<khien> thôi . ko nc nữa , ăn cơm heng  ;)
<Tux|Ubuntu> khien: nhiễm cách gọi phần mềm bên Windows rồi
<khien> hihi
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<khien> a ơi làm sao để chạy emacs ? nhỉ
<khien> câu lệnh emacs để biên dịch 1 chương trình nhỏ như gcc ấy ?
<khien> hì , có a nào hay dùng emacs để lập trình ko ? , e chỉ hỏi mấy câu lệnh cơ bản thui :)
<CoconutCrab> emacs <--
<CoconutCrab> chạy đấy
<CoconutCrab> muốn biết gì thêm thì C-h i m emacs
<nobawk> khien: M-x compile
<nobawk> khien: M-x là gì chưa biết thì đọc emacs tutorial trước
<Tux|Ubuntu> Xài vim quen + petadactyl
<Tux|Ubuntu> giờ đi đâu cũng cứ jk :(
<nobawk> petadactyl ở máy mình bị xung đột cái gì đó -> quay lại vimperator
<khien> emacs tutorial ? trên ubuntu có ạ ? hay phải tra google ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> khien: khởi động emacs
<Tux|Ubuntu> có ngay cái chỗ ghi Emacs tutorials đó
<khien> anh ơi , cài emacs xong rồi , chạy 1 chương trình trên đó làm sao ạ ?
<CoconutCrab> chạy gì?
<CoconutCrab> nó là text editor mà
<khien> thì ví dụ e gõ chương trình rồi , bây giờ cho nó chạy làm sao í
<khien> e chạy = gcc được rồi
<CoconutCrab> .g emacs C program
<bkphenny> CoconutCrab: http://www.cs.bu.edu/teaching/tool/emacs/programming/
<CoconutCrab> đấy
<bksupybot> Title: Using Emacs for Programming (at www.cs.bu.edu)
<khien> nâng cấp emacs lên bản mới nhất gõ câu lệnh gì anh ?
<CoconutCrab> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<khien> nó nâng cấp hết à anh ? cả cái chương trình ấy ?
<CoconutCrab> ờ
<khien> lệnh kia e bít rùi :(
<khien> :D
<khien> à , cái thanh ghi nhớ firefox của em mọi khi được nhiều lắm sao bây giờ nó có giới hạn vậy ạ ?
<CoconutCrab> hem bít
<khien> khi dùng chuột chuyển link lên thanh đó mọi khi có tới 20 trang hoặc ,, nhiều lắm , bi jio tổng có khoảng 10 trang thui à
<CoconutCrab> 10 <--
<khien> bookmarks tool bar ấy , sao lại ít vậy ?
<khien> e kéo lên đó nhiều quá nên nó ko nhận nữa hay sao ấy
<vubuntor099> có ai hướng dẫn cho mình đọc hay lấy tài liệu trên doctoc với không
<vubuntor099> chả tải được
<vubuntor099> cũng chả xem được
<vubuntor099> heo mi
<vubuntor099> ôi
<vubuntor099> k có ai cả à
<kid__> .g doctoc
<bkphenny> kid__: http://www.docstoc.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Docstoc – Documents, Templates, Forms, Ebooks, Papers & Presentations (at www.docstoc.com)
<vubuntor019> cho minh hoi sao font chu tren web tieng viet cu lon nhon the
<vubuntor099> mình biết vào trang này rồi
<vubuntor099> nhưng k biết làm sao mà đọc cả
<vubuntor099> hắn l cho đọc
<vubuntor099> có ai giúp k
<lmq2401> vubuntor099: giúp chuyện gì?
<lmq2401> vubuntor099: thử chỉnh font chữ của trình duyệt lại xem! :)
<vubuntor119> có ai không
<CoconutCrab> ?
<vubuntor119> mình cài unbutu xong mà vào mạng không được bạn ơi
<vubuntor119> giúp mình với
<vubuntor119> không nhận card wifi bạn à
<vubuntor119> System => Administrator => Hardwares Drivers.
<CoconutCrab> yap
<vubuntor119> nó báo phải tải cái packet gì đó
<vubuntor119> nhưng mình thấy có cái card mạng nào để active cả
<vubuntor119> yap???
<CoconutCrab> cắm dây mạng vào đi?
<vubuntor119> mình k có dây mạng
<vubuntor119> chỉ có wifi thôi
<vubuntor119> thế phải làm sao hả bạn
<CoconutCrab> nhanh nhất là cắm dây mạng
<nobawk> đi chỗ nào có dây mạng cắm vào
<nobawk> hoặc 3g
<lmq2401> vubuntor119: trên máy có nút nào bật thiết bị nhận wifi không?
<vubuntor119> nếu k có dây mạng thì làm sao
<vubuntor119> có bạn
<vubuntor119> nhưng mình bật rồi
<vubuntor119> cài song song 2 cái
<vubuntor119> unbutu
<vubuntor119> Æ°un7
<vubuntor119> win7
<Lixu3r> chưa khi nào thấy ubuntu nó không nhận wifi :((
<vubuntor119> win 7 mình vào được mạng
<vubuntor119> thật mà
<vubuntor119> mình chụp ảnh gủi cho bạn nhé
<vubuntor119> à mà quên
<vubuntor119> sao chụp được
<vubuntor119> mình vào System => Administrator => Hardwares Drivers.
<vubuntor119> chả thấy cái card nào cả
<nobawk> ubuntu bản nào thế?
<vubuntor119> 11.04
<nobawk> !network-pm
<ubot2> Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<bksupybot> Title: Mạng, mạng không dây, và các thiết bị mạng – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> thử chỉnh lại cái này coi
<vubuntor119> ubot2
<vubuntor119> mình vào rồi
<vubuntor119> mình dùng win 7
<vubuntor119> đã chỉnh
<nobawk> hmm vẫn ko được thì hơi lạ
<vubuntor119> không vào được
<nobawk> có thể card mạng mới quá chăng?
<vubuntor119> thật mà
<vubuntor119> ặc
<vubuntor119> mình dùng lenovo b450
<vubuntor119> làm gì mà card mới
<nobawk> nói chung là cắm dây vào để xem chuyện gì xảy ra :))
<vubuntor119> cắm dây á
<vubuntor119> hic
<vubuntor119> mình đang cf wifi k cắm dây được
<vubuntor119> có cách nào khác không?
<nobawk> thì phải vào ubuntu
<nobawk> mới biết có vấn đề gì được?
<vubuntor119> các bạn chờ mình  xí
<vubuntor119> minh đi mượn máy đã
<vubuntor119> unbutu k vào được mạng
<Lixu3r> vubuntor119: card mạng là gì
<Lixu3r> broadcom hay intel
<Lixu3r> ???
<vubuntor119> intel bạn à
<vubuntor119> 11b/g Wireless LAN Mini PCI Express Adapter II
<vubuntor119> cái này đây
<Lixu3r> http://www.wireless-driver.com/driver/Realtek/RTL8191SE_RTL8192SE/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0019.1207.2010.tar.gz
<Lixu3r> móa
<Lixu3r> mất công mình tìm driver cho nóa
<CoconutCrab> lol
<CoconutCrab> mọc lại rồi kìa
<CoconutCrab> không cài kiểu kia đâu
<CoconutCrab> dễ banh máy lắm
<Lixu3r> vậy à
<CoconutCrab> xem cái .deb cần cho card mạng là gì, qua win tải về
<CoconutCrab> rồi cài vào
<CoconutCrab> mỗi cái mình đang không dùng ubuntu, chả biết nó là gì luôn :D
<Lixu3r> mình dùng mint cũng la lá ubuntu
<CoconutCrab> mint thì có
<CoconutCrab> .g rtl8192 ubuntu deb
<bkphenny> CoconutCrab: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1425140
<bksupybot> Title: [SOLVED] Native driver for Realtek RTL8191SE Wireless on Ubuntu 9.10 - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor518> mình mới hỏi về card mạng xong
<vubuntor518> có ai chỉ đi
<vubuntor518> vào unbutu rồi
<Lixu3r> CoconutCrab: kìa
<vubuntor518> CoconutCrabơi
<vubuntor518> chỉ  giùm coi
<CoconutCrab> để xem
<vubuntor518> no proprietarydivers are in use on this system
<vubuntor518> khi mình vào để active card mạng thì nó báo vậy
<CoconutCrab> bít òi
<Lixu3r> ồ
<vubuntor518> là sao
<vubuntor518> chỉ với
<CoconutCrab> tốt nhất cắm mạng vào nhanh nhất
<vubuntor518> hic
<vubuntor518> @CoconutCrab
<vubuntor518> mình đã nói là giờ hem có dây mạng à
<vubuntor518> chỉ có wifi thôi
<CoconutCrab> chịu, không có máy ubuntu trong tay
<vubuntor518> hic
<vubuntor518> rứa có ai có thể giúp hem
<Lixu3r> chờ chút
<vubuntor518> oki men
<CoconutCrab> cái package search của ubuntu
<CoconutCrab> dùng như đấm vào mũi
<Lixu3r> CoconutCrab: đang dùng distro nào thế?
<CoconutCrab> fedora
<Lixu3r> fedora hình như hỗ trợ ko tốt card ATI phải ko?
<CoconutCrab> không rõ, /me dùng nvidia
<Lixu3r> ồ
<vubuntor518> me cũng dùng nvidia
<Lixu3r> hồi trc /me cài vào toàn bị lỗi giật giật
<Lixu3r> vubuntor518: đang dùng mạng bằng gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> Lixu3r: card ATI thì linux nào cũng thế
<Tux|Ubuntu> hỗ trợ kém
<Lixu3r> có ở trong ubuntu ko?
<Lixu3r> Tux|Ubuntu: vậy à
<Tux|Ubuntu> yeah
<vubuntor518> hic
<vubuntor518> quển tui rùi à
<vubuntor518> chỉ với
<Lixu3r> biết vậy xài debian ngon hơn
<Lixu3r> vubuntor518: cách tốt nhất tìm chỗ nào có dây mạng cắm vào
<vubuntor518> hic
<vubuntor518> oki
<vubuntor518> nhưng cắm dây mạng vào rôi sao?
<vubuntor518> lỡ cắm mà k vào được thì phải làm sao
<Tux|Ubuntu> Lixu3r: Debian thì càng chết
<Tux|Ubuntu> =)
<Lixu3r> Tux|Ubuntu: sao vậy?
<Tux|Ubuntu> Debian ổn định
<Tux|Ubuntu> nên có cập nhật driver nhanh đâu
<Tux|Ubuntu> vì thế các phần cứng mới là cũng cơ cực đấy
<Lixu3r> vậy à
 * Lixu3r hình như distro nào cũng chưa hỗ trợ tốt ATI nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> ati không hỗ trợ tốt các distro thì đúng hơn
<Lixu3r> ^^
<CoconutCrab> đi òi
<Lixu3r> thường thì ubuntu nhận hết card mạng mà nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> nhận
<CoconutCrab> nhưng cái card mạng nó cần firmware để chạy
<CoconutCrab> cái đó không redistribute được
<CoconutCrab> thành ra phải tải về
<Lixu3r> ồ
<Samaclacda> test
<Lixu3r> thành ra mình không thử đc arch vs lại gentoo cũng vì cái wireless nó ko nhận
<Samaclacda> Hj
<CoconutCrab> sa mạc lạc đà?
<Samaclacda> Ya lol
<CoconutCrab> lạc đà sa mạc chứ?
<Samaclacda> Dang chat tren symbian s60
<Tux|Ubuntu> Lixu3r: lolz
<Samaclacda> Ko
<Samaclacda> Sa mac l d hay hon
<Tux|Ubuntu> Arch thì mình nhớ nó không kiêng kị vụ firmware lắm
<Tux|Ubuntu> còn nếu xài gen2 thì bệnh hơn
<Lixu3r> ồ
<CoconutCrab> lạc đà sa mạc
<Lixu3r> hình như trên software center của ubuntu nó có phần thu phí rồi nhỉ
<Lixu3r> mấy cái soft thu phí gì đó
<Tux|Ubuntu> Lixu3r: có lâu rồi mà
<Lixu3r> mình không thích dùng ubuntu lắm
<Lixu3r> ko thích cái unity
<CoconutCrab> s:3
<lmq2401> Lixu3r: Dùng Ubuntu là phải bắt buộc dùng Unity?
<Lixu3r> lmq2401: không bắt buộc
<lmq2401> vậy thì không thích Unity thì liên quan gì đến Ubuntu?
<lmq2401> mà thôi, đã là sở thích thì không việc gì phải bàn cãi :)
<Lixu3r> ^^
<Lixu3r> lmq2401: mình thích câu sau
<vubuntor524> anh Æ¡i
<vubuntor524> chán nhỉ , có cái gì hay hay giải trí ko ?
<vubuntor524> link ca nhạc hay cái gì ngăn ngắn hay hay í
<vubuntor524> hihi
<favadi> vubuntor504, có xxx thôi, lấy ko?
<favadi> mình nói với vubuntor524 mà nhầm sang vubuntor504 làm bạn í sợ quá out mất
<vubuntor671> anh ơi có cái gì như IDM để tải link tink ko anh ?
<kid__> !dta
<ubot2> Factoid 'dta' not found
<kid__> !downthemall
<ubot2> Factoid 'downthemall' not found
<Tux|Ubuntu> flashgot + DTA
<Stanley00> vubuntor671: downthemall cua firefox
<Tux|Ubuntu> done
<Stanley00> fsck Tux|Ubuntu thêm mấy cái này vào cho con bot đó đi ;))
<vubuntor671> cái đó là nhanh nhất rùi à a ?
<vubuntor671> mạng fpt
<Stanley00> uhm, chỉ có nó mới đấu nổi với IDM thôi, cứ chỉnh max connection là... cả mạng ngủm thôi >:)
<kid__> nhanh thì cứ kiếm acc premium thì ngon ngay
<vubuntor671> chỉnh
<vubuntor671> làm sao ?
<Stanley00> vô preference của nó mà chỉnh chứ sao...
<vubuntor671> ok xong ùi
<vubuntor671> cám ơn mấy a ha :)
<vubuntor671> out
 * CoconutCrab squashes spider 
<vubuntor815> anh ơi , giải nén tập tin rar ?
<vubuntor815> anh ơi , giải nén tập tin .rar ?  bị lỗi ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor815: cài p7z-full và/hoặc unrar vào xem?
<Tux|Ubuntu> chuột phải chọn extract here
<Tux|Ubuntu> !faq
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/FAQ
<bksupybot> Title: Những câu hỏi thường gặp – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Stanley00> p7z => p7zip, mà nó báo lỗi gì thế?
<vubuntor041> co ai giup voi
<Stanley00> vubuntor041: bạn có chuyện gì thế?
<vubuntor041> ban oi
<vubuntor041> ban huong dan cho minh cach cai quant plus voi
<Stanley00> .g quant plus
<bkphenny> Stanley00: http://www.yourmoneysite.com/mutual-funds/reliance-quant-plus-fund-growth/14051864.00/2066
<bksupybot> Title: Reliance Quant Plus Fund Growth: NAV, Dividend, NAV returns, Payout - Mutual Funds on YourMoneySite (at www.yourmoneysite.com)
<Stanley00> .g ubuntu quant plus install
<bkphenny> Stanley00: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Text-Editing-Processing/IDEs/Quanta-Plus-2352.shtml
<bksupybot> Title: Download Quanta Plus 4.7.0 for Linux - A web editor for KDE supporting HTML and more - Softpedia (at linux.softpedia.com)
<Tux|Ubuntu> Quần tã
<Tux|Ubuntu> =)
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor041> ban co the noi so qua cho minh duoc k
<Stanley00> vubuntor041: nó có gói deb không?
<vubuntor041> la sao ha ban
<vubuntor041> minh k hieur
<vubuntor041> ma minh hoi cai nay truoc da ban nay
<vubuntor041> cach cai phan mem trong unbutu ay
<vubuntor041> cai nhu the nao ha ban
<lmq2401> !usc
<ubot2> Factoid 'usc' not found
<Stanley00> vubuntor041: mở USC lên rồi search và cài thôi
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: con ubot2 này ngu vãi thế... =))
<vubuntor041> vi du nhu minh cai viet key tren linux chang han
<vubuntor041> ai huong dan cho minh voi
<Stanley00> !ibus-uniey | vubuntor041
<ubot2> Factoid 'ibus-uniey' not found
<Stanley00> !ibus-unikey | vubuntor041
<ubot2> vubuntor041: Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Stanley00> vubuntor041: ubuntu không có vietkey, chỉ có ibus-unikey thôi
<Stanley00> vubuntor041: còn vụ quanta, xin lỗi mình không đủ khả năng để hướng dẫn rồi. bạn tìm sn khác nhá
<vubuntor041> sudo apt-get update E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/ E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? root@ubuntu:/home/thevuot#
<vubuntor041> khi minh lam theo huong dan no nhu the nau
<vubuntor041> ai chi voi
<Stanley00> "is another process using it" <= là thế này
<Stanley00> tắt cái usc, update-manager đi thử xem
<Tux|Ubuntu> Stanley00: bot là bot
<Tux|Ubuntu> làm gì khó khái niệm ngu với khôn
<vubuntor815> xem cái nì hok ? http://genk.vn/c191n20111002022059181/video-man-treu-tuc-sieu-kinh-khung-cua-mc-ai-la-trieu-phu.chn
<bksupybot> Title: [Video] Màn trêu tức siêu kinh khủng của MC Ai là triệu phú - Lạ & Fun | GenK.vn (at genk.vn)
<Tux|Ubuntu> người ta dậy gì nó biết lấy
<Tux|Ubuntu> có cứ người đâu
<Tux|Ubuntu> dạy đâu quên đấy
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: add thêm cho nó "khôn" ra đi, mấy cái căn bản này, gõ chán lắm :))
<Tux|Ubuntu> Stanley00: add mấy cái chính thôi
<Tux|Ubuntu> cái gì cũng add
<Tux|Ubuntu> thời gian đâu + thừa, người khác có biết đâu mà gọi lên
<vubuntor041> Stanley00
<vubuntor041> cam on ban nhe
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: usc, reg nick, với ppa add được không?
<vubuntor041> minh la nguoi moi dung unbutu
<Tux|Ubuntu> Stanley00: reg nick ?
<vubuntor041> phai noi la k biet gi het
<vubuntor041> Tux|Ubuntu>
<vubuntor041> ai cung co nhung cai k biet ban a
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: cái vụ reg nick freenode hồi chiều đó ;)
<Tux|Ubuntu> Stanley00: rồi cứ list hộ để đấy đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> đêm rảnh thì add
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: tạm thời có 3 cái đó thôi, ;)
<vubuntor694> hi
<vubuntor694> cả nhà cho em hỏi có soft nào ngăn trẻ em không vào xxx ko ạ?
<Samaclacda> Hey
#ubuntu-vn 2012-09-24
<kid_> vubuntor364: bạn cứ hỏi ở đây:)
<vubuntor364> [08:02] <vubuntor364> ban oi cho minh hỏi [08:02] <vubuntor364> ko hieu sao hôm qua dùng bt [08:02] <vubuntor364> mà bây giờ vào ubuntu không thể tắt hay rs máy đc [08:03] <vubuntor364> tắt hay rs no dều hiện ra bản lock scree
<vubuntor364> ubuntu 12.04 minh dùng
<kid_> vubuntor364: sudo shutdown -h now
<vubuntor364> nó không shutdow
<kid_> gõ thử coi:P
<vubuntor364> hay rs được
<kid_> sudo reboot
<vubuntor364> hc, vậy mỗi lần tat máy đều phải gõ vậy hả b
<kid_> hiện tại thì vậy
<kid_> còn cái bệnh kia thì mình đang xem
<kid_> thế khi nhập passwd vào phần lock screen thì sao
<vubuntor364> nhập pass nó nói gì đó
<vubuntor364> nói bằng tiếng anh
<kid_> giờ tắt thử đi rồi xem nó nói gì
<vubuntor364> ok đoi mình tí
<vubuntor261> Hom bua minh cung gap truong hop nhu vay, nhung sau do tac may, thao pin ra roi khoi dong lai thi het, ban thu xem
<vubuntor308> nay minh tat bang phim shutdown vao win 7, gio thi bt roi @kid oi
<kid_> hơ
<kid_> không hiểu@
<vubuntor308> haizzz, ko biet co phai may minh ko tuogn thich voi ubuntu ma cu hay bi loi lat vat the ko biet
<vubuntor308> máy không nóng, pin thì mau hết
<vubuntor308> giờ thì bị lỗi shutdown & rs
<kid_> :)
<kid_> khả năng trước khi cài bạn không thắp hương rồi
<kid_> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?t=15748
<iSupyBot> Title: [HOT HOT] Nguyên nhân của hiện tượng nóng máy, hao pin - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kid_> thử đọc bài này coi
<vubuntor308> sudo acpidump -t -d -o foo.dsdt > foo.asl
<vubuntor308> câu lệnh đó ko chayjd duoc
<vubuntor308> sudo: acpidump: command not found
<kid_> vubuntor308: thử search trên diễn đàn về cách khắc phục đi:)
<vubuntor308> ^^ dangđọc, vọc vahcj khổ ghê, già cả rồi
<vubuntor308> ths bạn
<vubuntor308> có ai bít cách cài acpidump không
<vubuntor308> chỉ mình với
<vubuntor036> Chào các bạn! xin lỗi vi đã làm phiền, nay mình cần các bạn giúp đỡ về vần đề điều khiển ubuntu bằng phần mềm anyremote thông qua một thiết bị điện thoại di động.
<vubuntor036> nhờ các bạn chỉ dẫn các bước để thực hiện nhé.
<vubuntor197> mấy anh ơi có thể cho em xin link huong dang dung libreOffice Write được không vây ?
<codai2811> dùng như msword mà...
<vubuntor036> Chào các bạn! xin lỗi vi đã làm phiền, nay mình cần các bạn giúp đỡ về vần đề điều khiển ubuntu bằng phần mềm anyremote thông qua một thiết bị điện thoại di động.(iphone)
<kid_> .g anyremoet
<iPhenny> kid_: http://jingwei.li/blog/?cat=10
<kid_> .g anyremote
<iSupyBot> Title: Linux » 宇义s blog (at jingwei.li)
<iPhenny> kid_: http://anyremote.sourceforge.net/
<iSupyBot> Title: anyRemote · Control your computer with your phone (at anyremote.sourceforge.net)
<kid_> vubuntor036: và:)
<vubuntor036> cho mình link tiếng việt được không anh
<kid_> @
<kid_> cmd988 là bạn hả
<vubuntor036> zạ đúng e đó a
<vubuntor036> vì đang cần gấp nên nhờ a giúp với
<kid_> okay
<kid_> vậy del cái thread đó là đúng
<kid_> thứ 2 là mình không có tài liệu tiếng Việt
<kid_> bạn chịu khó đọc docs của họ vậy
<vubuntor036> vậy del cái thread đó là đúng?
<vubuntor036> ok chào bạn.
<kid_> cái thread bạn lập trên ubuntu-vn
<kid_> ok:)
<vubuntor036> vì lần đầu đến với diễn đàn nên không biết
<vubuntor036> sorry
<kid_> không cần phải sorry mình đâu, mình có phải mod đâu:3
<vubuntor695> Mấy a ơi cho em xin link download học sử dụng LibreOffice
<Stanley00> .g libreoffice manual
<iPhenny> Stanley00: http://www.libreoffice.org/get-help/documentation/
<iSupyBot> Title: Documentation » LibreOffice (at www.libreoffice.org)
<kid_> http://help.libreoffice.org/3.3/Writer/Instructions_for_Using_Writer/vi
<iSupyBot> Title: 3.3/Writer/Instructions for Using Writer/vi - LibreOffice Help (at help.libreoffice.org)
<vubuntor695> Cho em xin cám ơn
<vubuntor070> co ai ol hoong
<vubuntor070> help me
<vubuntor070> jupiter mình cài xong nó không tự động chạy cùng ubuntu
<C4NoC> jupiter là jề
<vubuntor070> phần mềm tiết kiệm pin cho upuntu í
<vubuntor070> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/jupiter sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install jupiter
<vubuntor070> lỡ remove nó trong startup
<vubuntor070> giờ ko biết làm sao để add nó vào
<vubuntor070> híc
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> chịu, chưa xài thứ đấy
<vubuntor070> ^^ vậy ko biết có nên xài nó ko nhỉ
<C4NoC> hơm
<C4NoC> xài powertop ấy
<vubuntor070> có trogn kho úng dụng ko bác
<C4NoC> cos
<vubuntor070> ths bạn
<vubuntor958> câu lệnh sudo dpkg configure --a  có tác dụng như thế nào vậy các bạn
<_Tux_> vubuntor958: man dpkg :-p
<vubuntor958> mình cài ubuntu 11.10 xong nhưng k xem được video trên youtube mặc dù đã cài adobe từ soft center
<vubuntor958> giờ mình phải làm sao ạ
<vubuntor958> thank TUx
<_Tux_> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định	dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash	Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào Software Center, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !sc). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<iSupyBot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> cài gói kia vô có flash thì xem được thui
<vubuntor958> cài từ dòng lệnh hay là từ soft cen vậy mấy bạn
<vubuntor958> thank all mình đã làm được
<vubuntor958> ^^
<vubuntor958> à còn vấn đề này nữa mình tìm cái gói packet tracer cho ubuntu mà tìm mãi không ra
<vubuntor958> các bạn giúp mình với ạ
<_Tux_> .g packet tracker ubuntu
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/tracker
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- tracker (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> lulz
<vubuntor958> :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor958: google đi ra liền à
<vubuntor958> Tux ơi mình nói nhầm
<vubuntor958> phần mềm ấy
<vubuntor958> mình gg rồi
<vubuntor958> hì hì
<vubuntor958> mà tại mình k biết tìm
<Stanley00> .g ubuntu packet tracer download
<iPhenny> Stanley00: http://www.ccna4u.org/2012/02/packet-tracer-version-5-3-3-software-downloads-update-08-02-2012.html
<iSupyBot> Title: Packet Tracer Version 5.3.3 Software Downloads Update 08.02.2012 | CCNA Exploration 4.0, CCNA 640-802, CCNA Answers, CCNA Blog (at www.ccna4u.org)
<vubuntor958> thank iphenny
<vubuntor223> alo, minh ten nghia, cho minh hoi xiu
<vubuntor223> minh dang hoc lap trinh shell tren ubuntu,
<n0bawk> and?
<vubuntor223> moi lan viet chuong trinh trong file .sh
<vubuntor223> minh muon run = terminal, ma no chi cho minh nhap du lieu
<vubuntor223> chu terminal khong dung lai de hien thi ket qua, no tu close lun
<vubuntor223> ai chi gium minh cac hien thi sau khi nhap du lieu duoc ko
<n0bawk> vubuntor223: thì bạn phải dừng nó lại
<n0bawk> ko thì bật terminal lên, chạy xong chương trình thì nó thoát ra terminal thôi mà
<n0bawk> đừng chỉ vào chọn run in terminal là ko mất đâu :P
<vubuntor223> -- tuc la minh dang tim lenh <=> voi lenh "getch()" cua lap trinh C do
<n0bawk> vubuntor223: ko cần tìm làm gì
<vubuntor223> ha?
<n0bawk> vubuntor223: mở terminal lên cd vào chỗ chứa file sh
<n0bawk> rồi sh tên-file.sh
<n0bawk> vậy là xong
 * Stanley00 voet run như n0bawk nói 
<n0bawk> chạy xong nó quay trở lại terminal
<vubuntor223> uhm, cach do minh biet rui
<n0bawk> vậy còn gì thắc mắc :))
<vubuntor223> nhung vd minh dang o thu muc chua file .sh, khong mo terminal
<n0bawk> vubuntor223: thì trong file .sh đến lúc cuối cùng bạn chạy dòng nhập dữ liệu
<n0bawk> thế là nó dùng lại
<n0bawk> bạn nhập gì đó vào thì nó qua dòng đó mới thoát
<vubuntor223> dung rui
<n0bawk> csi này tự sáng tạo ra chứ cần gì phải tìm getch() như windows :))
<vubuntor223> nhung no chua hien thi ket qua ma no thoat mat
<n0bawk> dùng hàm đọc dữ leiẹu là nó dừng
<n0bawk> có vậy thôi
<n0bawk> cũng tương tự như windows
<vubuntor223> uhm, cam on ban rat nhieu, chuchu
<Stanley00> vubuntor223: thêm cái này vô cuối file script đi "read -p "Press Enter" xxx
<vubuntor223> uhm minh thu xem sao
<Stanley00> n0bawk: vậy cho nó nhanh sn à =))
<n0bawk> :))
<n0bawk> mệt với mấy bạn này quá
<n0bawk> cứ thích giống windows làm chi :))
<Stanley00> đa phần là do bài tập gì gì đấy mới phải đụng tới ubuntu ấy mà
<vubuntor958> đuôi bin với tar.gz khác nhau ở chỗ nào các bạn ơi
<vubuntor958> stanley nói quá chính xác
<_Tux_> vubuntor958: một cái binary
<vubuntor958> ^^
<_Tux_> một cái nén
<_Tux_> hết
<_Tux_> vubuntor958: máy móc quá
<n0bawk> .bin bên trong có thể là bất kỳ cái gì
<vubuntor958> hì
<n0bawk> .tar.gz cũng thế
<n0bawk> chả khác nhau gì :))
<vubuntor958> :))
<n0bawk> nói chung là ko nên nhìn đuôi mà đoán bên trong là cái gì
<vubuntor958> khác chứ n0bawk
<n0bawk> mình toàn lưu phim ếch ếch ếch với đuôi .tar.gz, rồi chọn mở = mplayer
<n0bawk> thế là khoẻ :))
<n0bawk> khác nhau đấy :))
<vubuntor958> bên win mình có thể nhìn đuổi đoán bên trong
<vubuntor958> tại sao linux lai k nhỉ
<Stanley00> LOL
<n0bawk> windows cũng thế
<n0bawk> chả liên quan
<vubuntor958> :)
<n0bawk> đuôi thích sửa thành cái gì cũng đc
<vubuntor958> sao lại k liên quan
<_Tux_> vubuntor958: chả liên quan
<_Tux_> do thằng app đọc cái gì thôi
<_Tux_> hớ hớ
<_Tux_> ;)
<n0bawk> quan trọng là dùng chương trình nào để mở cái file mà mình quan tâm
<n0bawk> chứ ko phải là đuôi nào :))
<vubuntor958> uh
<vubuntor958> mình hiểu rồi
<n0bawk> đó tóm lại là nhìn đuôi dễ bị lừa lắm :))
<vubuntor223> cam on Stanley00, minh them "read -p Press Enter"" vo cuoi file .sh nen gio lam duoc rui
<vubuntor223> thanks yours
<vubuntor223> thanks yours
<vubuntor223> thanks yours
<vubuntor223> thanks yours
<vubuntor223> thanks yours
<_Tux_> clgt
<Stanley00> vubuntor223: đó là cái n0bawk nói đấy. haiz
<n0bawk> á, xếp khanh_coltech vô
<vubuntor958> :))
 * n0bawk chạy
<_Tux_> Stanley00: giải pháp hay quá =]]
<vubuntor223> minh hoi xiu nua
<vubuntor958> *n0bawk sợ xếp chém
<Stanley00> _Tux_: sn lại chọc em rồi
<Stanley00> =))
<vubuntor223> co ai co link tai lieu lap trinh Shell = cu phap + bai tap cho minh xin voi
<vubuntor223> dang hoc mon nay, moi me qua ma chua biet gi
<_Tux_> vubuntor223: google đi
<vubuntor223> uhm
 * _Tux_ ếu được học
<_Tux_> .g tài liệu lập trình shell
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://i-like-tux.googlecode.com/files/Linux2-LapTrinhShellChohocvien.pdf
<Stanley00> .g abs bôk
<iPhenny> Stanley00: http://www.absbook.com/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ambassador Books and Media (at www.absbook.com)
<vubuntor223> cau tra loi hay nhat trong nam
<_Tux_> dạ vâng
<_Tux_> quá vãi
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> vubuntor223: đấy
<Stanley00> oops
<_Tux_> google phát có ngay kìa
<_Tux_> ;)
<vubuntor958> các bạn học linux có qua trung tâm nào không hay là tự học vậy mấy bạn
<vubuntor223> tu hoc, trung tam lam gi cho ton tien
 * Stanley00 chẳng có money học TT
<vubuntor958> :))
<vubuntor958> thế quái nào mà cái gì cũng biết vậy
 * _Tux_ không được dạy dỗ gì
<_Tux_> google nó dạy
<vubuntor958> trình tiếng anh sơ cấp quá
<vubuntor958> nhiều khi gg nó ra
<vubuntor958> mà chả hiểu
 * Stanley00 học chung chỗ với _Tux_ =))
<vubuntor958> :)
<vubuntor958> =))
<n0bawk> .g advanced bash programming guide
<iPhenny> n0bawk: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<vubuntor958> hiểu rồi
<iSupyBot> Title: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide (at tldp.org)
<vubuntor958> tự học
<_Tux_> n0bawk: chưa gì đã abs thế anh
<_Tux_> đọc beginner trước chứ ạ
<_Tux_> :-p
<n0bawk> Stanley00: he he, search ngắn ngọn thế
<n0bawk> _Tux_: sau khi coi xong thì thấy ko nên coi begin làm gì :))
<vubuntor958> ^^
<vubuntor958> yes
 * Stanley00 trình còi, chả nhớ tên đầy đủ =))
<_Tux_> n0bawk: okie
<n0bawk> .g bash scripting guide
<iPhenny> n0bawk: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<iSupyBot> Title: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide (at tldp.org)
 * _Tux_ cũng chưa coi cái beginner =)
<n0bawk> .g beginnẻ bash scripting guide
<iPhenny> n0bawk: No results found for 'beginnẻ bash scripting guide'.
<n0bawk> .g beginner bash scripting guide
<iPhenny> n0bawk: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/
<iSupyBot> Title: Bash Guide for Beginners (at tldp.org)
<n0bawk> :3
 * Stanley00 thấy cái cuốn abs đó đọc được đấy chứ, căn bản mà
<n0bawk> Stanley00: ờ, thế mới nói là ko nên đọc bash guide for beginner :D
<_Tux_> n0bawk: Stanley00 lâu lâu quên
<_Tux_> search nó lại ra abs =))
<Stanley00> _Tux_: có bookmark trong máy rồi, trong kho có cái gói đó, cài luôn :D
<n0bawk> mình ko thèm cài luôn
<n0bawk> có gì man bash cho khoẻ
<n0bawk> đằng nào cũng ko viết mấy cái cao siêu
<n0bawk> mấy cái hay dùng thì nhớ rồi, lâu lâu quên thì mở bí kíp ra coi lại tí thôi :D
<n0bawk> mà đã sờ đến bash thì có viết thối tí cũng ko sao :D
<_Tux_> n0bawk: yeah
 * _Tux_ kiểu dùng sed được
<_Tux_> nhưng thấy nó phức tạp
<Stanley00> +1 n0bawk
<_Tux_> cut 2 phát
<_Tux_> nhìn thối vãi
<_Tux_> =))
<Stanley00> LOL
<n0bawk> _Tux_: siêu thế
 * n0bawk trong đời chưa 1 lần nào dùng cut :3
<_Tux_> n0bawk: có kinh nghiệm 1 lần
<_Tux_> nên biết =]]
<vubuntor958> khi mình cài packet tracer nó báo như thế này
<vubuntor958> You must run this installation script as the superuser
<vubuntor958> giờ mình phải làm sao ?
<K4NoK> sudo
<vubuntor958> sudo ./pac.....................
<vubuntor958> như vậy hả bạn
<_Tux_> kiểu thế
<_Tux_> make xxx
<_Tux_> no
<_Tux_> sudo make xxx
<_Tux_> done
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor958> ./installer: line 5: rpm: command not found
<vubuntor958> là sao các bạn
<_Tux_> ồ sh!t
<_Tux_> vubuntor958: cài rpm vô
<vubuntor958> mình là theo đúng video hướng dấn mà
<vubuntor958> cài
<vubuntor958> cho mình xin lệnh luôn tux ơi
<vubuntor958> hì hfi
<vubuntor958> đã gg ra rôi
<vubuntor958> ẹc
<vubuntor958> mình làm theo Tux chỉ
<vubuntor958> nhưng lỗi nt này
<vubuntor958> là sao nhỉ
<vubuntor958> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<_Tux_> vubuntor958: google tiếp cái lỗi đó
<_Tux_> ;)
<vubuntor958> để khorwri động lại máy
<vubuntor958> hình như hôm bữa cài k được
<vubuntor958> k động lại là cài được
<chungbd> khá»­a khá»­a
<chungbd> ngon rồi
<vubuntor034> :))
<vubuntor034> tux chơi ác ghê
<vubuntor034> Tux Æ¡i
<vubuntor034> cài pmg xong rồi
<vubuntor034> mà k cài được packet trcer
<vubuntor034> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1224147/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor034> ai gúp mình với
<vubuntor034> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyFSjDTo8U0
<iSupyBot> Title: Install PacketTracer (Ubuntu 11.10 64bit Linux) - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<vubuntor034> mình làm theo video này
<Stanley00> vubuntor034: file bạn tải về là file nào thế?
<vubuntor034> PacketTracer533_i386_installer-rpm.bin
<vubuntor034> đó bạn à
<Stanley00> vubuntor034: sao bạn không tải cái file có chữ deb á?
<vubuntor034> http://www.packettracer.info/packet-tracer-version-5-3-3-software-downloads.html
<iSupyBot> Title: Packet Tracer Version 5.3.3 Software Downloads | Cisco Packet Tracer Download (at www.packettracer.info)
<vubuntor034> k có file nào có chứ deb cả bạn
<vubuntor034> sao giờ hè
<vubuntor034> mình làm theo y chang video mà
<vubuntor034> đến cuối cùng
<vubuntor034> thì nó lại lỗi
<Stanley00> chờ tí, để /me nghiên cứu đã
<vubuntor034> uh
<vubuntor034> thank stan nhé
<vubuntor034> cài mỗi cái packet tracer mà cực thế này rồi
<vubuntor034> k biết cài GNS3
<vubuntor034> nó thế nào nữa
<vubuntor034> :)
<Stanley00> gns thì dùng một lệnh là xong, khỏi phải search gg luôn
<Stanley00> hỏi thật nha, bạn có nhấp thử hết mấy cái link tải chưa vậy?
<vubuntor034> mấy cái link media phía dưới hả bạn
<vubuntor034> chưa bạn ơi
<vubuntor034> mình chỉ nhìn phía trên thôi mà
<vubuntor034> toàn bin với gar mà bạn
<Stanley00> có ít nhất một file *deb.bin
<Stanley00> thế bạn lấy đâu ra cái file rpm.bin bên trên thế?
<vubuntor034> cái file đầu tiên cuả dãy link media bạn à
<vubuntor034> bạn chờ mình tí
<vubuntor034> minh kick hết day link đó xem có ái nào là deb k
<vubuntor034> có bạn ơi
<vubuntor034> có cái đuôi deb
<vubuntor034> mình tải vể xong rồi làm lại vậy hả stan
<Stanley00> nhín cho kỹ nhá, có file nó có thêm tut, có file không có đó, đừng có nhắm mắt làm liều như lần trước đấy
<vubuntor034> PacketTracer533_i386_no_tutorials_installer-deb.bin
<vubuntor034> cái này hình như k có tut
<Stanley00> uhm
<vubuntor693> Chào mọi người
<vubuntor693> driver mình cài đầy đủ hết rồi
<vubuntor693> ko biết có ai bị lỗi giống như mình ko
<vubuntor693> Máy mình có connect đến 1 màn hình rời ở ngoài
<vubuntor693> but khi dùng ubuntu thì máy ko nhận màn hình này
<_Tux_> vubuntor693: không nhận là như nào
<_Tux_> vô phần Display không thấy ?
<vubuntor693> uhm
<vubuntor693> vô phần display chỉ hiện Laptop thôi
<_Tux_> vubuntor693: cho xin cái screenshot khi connect phát
<vubuntor693> chứ ko có hiện second screen
<_Tux_> lay lay cái đầu ra VGA của laptop phát
<vubuntor693> http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww48/thandanit/Screenshotfrom2012-09-24201154_zps4081c5f5.png
<vubuntor693> mình lay rồi mà ko được
<vubuntor693> rút ra cắm lại cũng ko được
<vubuntor693> mở qua chạy win thì okie
<vubuntor693> ko biết có phải thiết lập lại cái gì nữa ko
<Stanley00> bạn chạy xrandr thử rồi đưa kết quả lên đây
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor693> uhm
<vubuntor693> để mình  coi thử
<kid_> đồng chí này chịu khó search bài phết:)
<_Tux_> kid_: đồng chí nào
<TiredCrab> heh
<vubuntor823> mình có 1 thư mục
<vubuntor823> mình muốn xóa hết tất cả cá fiel trong đó
<vubuntor823> thì mình dùng lệnh nào các bạn
<TiredCrab> rm -rf abc
<vubuntor823> nhưng vẫn giữu nguyên thư mục đó nhé bẹn
<_Tux_> rm /media/XXX/MariaOzawa/SD*.avi
<VHNgoc> :=/
<mit> D:
<VHNgoc> mit: D: cái gì?
<vubuntor823> có giữu nguyên được thư mục đó không ạ
<vubuntor823> mình muôn xóa hết tất cả cá file trong thư mục opt
<vubuntor823> nưng vẫn giữu nguyên thu mục opt
<vubuntor823> dùng lệnh là rm -rf opt
<vubuntor823> đúng l ạ
<vubuntor823> vạy khi đó mình đứng ở đâu để soa nhỉ
<vubuntor823> opt
<vubuntor823> ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor693: rm -rf /opt/*
<_Tux_> là lệnh xóa hết file&thư mục trong /opt
<vubuntor823> nhưng khi đó mình đừng ở đâu để xóa hả TŨ
<_Tux_> vubuntor693: chỗ nào cũng được
<_Tux_> vubuntor823: đọc một chút về shell script cùng hệ thống cấp thư mục của linux đi đã
<VHNgoc> vubuntor823: xóa phai không xóa thư mục hử?
<vubuntor823> khong bạn à
<vubuntor823> như thế này ạ
<vubuntor823> mình tạo 1 thưc mục là GNS# trong opt
<vubuntor823> xong rồi mình mv 1 file vào GNS3
<vubuntor823> nhưng mà lõ mv nó váo opt
<vubuntor823> giở mình muốn xóa hết trong opt để làm lại
<vubuntor823> nhưng k xá dược TUX ạ
<vubuntor823> dúng lệnh vừa đưa
<vubuntor823> nhưng k xóa được
<kid_> sudo
<vubuntor823> sudo unwa ạ
<vubuntor823> uh
<kid_> _Tux_: cái đồng chí 693 kìa
<vubuntor823> để mình thêm
<_Tux_> kid_: okie
<vubuntor823> than all
<vubuntor823> mình làm được rồ ạ
<vubuntor489> mình muốn gỡ bỏ phân mèm mà mình vừa cài
<vubuntor489> làm sao hả các bạn
<NgoHuy|stupid> man apt-get
<VHNgoc> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/APT
<iSupyBot> Title: APT – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<VHNgoc> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Aptitude
<iSupyBot> Title: Aptitude – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<VHNgoc> _Tux_: làm sao cho bot nó học cái apt với aptitude?
<vubuntor489> hic xin lỗi mọi người
<vubuntor489> k phải mình nhác động gi hỏi đấy đâu
<vubuntor489> tại k biết chô kiếm
<vubuntor489> với k biết đọc ở đâu
<vubuntor489> :(
<VHNgoc> google.com
<_Tux_> VHNgoc: phải có quyền
<_Tux_> :D
<_Tux_> ubot2: ấy
<ubot2> Factoid 'y' not found
<VHNgoc> _Tux_: cho nó học đi :(
<VHNgoc> vubuntor489: tìm gì có nấy :D
<VHNgoc> ngoại trừ mấy thứ sn mới xài :D
<vubuntor489> uh mình biết rồi cảm ơn bạn nhé
<vubuntor489> tìm 1 lúc k ó
<vubuntor489> mới vào hỏi
<vubuntor489> hi hi cái này cuxg làm cho em mới hác
<vubuntor489> :)
<VHNgoc> remove package in ubuntu <- something like that
<vubuntor489> vì hỏi cái gì mấy cậu cũng biết
<vubuntor489> nên
<vubuntor489> ...
<VHNgoc> à
 * VHNgoc chả biết nhiều
<VHNgoc> NgoHuy|stupid <- cái gì cũng biết
<VHNgoc> NgoHuy|stupid <- supporter hạng nặng
 * __CVD__ lao công quét dọn
 * VHNgoc bay bay
<_Tux_> VHNgoc: mình ếu identify được
<_Tux_> :(
<_Tux_> VHNgoc: nhờ n0bawk nè
 * VHNgoc chọt n0bawk __CVD__ 
<vubuntor489> cho ình hỏi cau này ữa trong ngày
<vubuntor489> hì hì
<vubuntor489> Can't import Qt modules, PyQt is probably not installed ...
<vubuntor489> lỡi này
<vubuntor489> mìn phải xử lý nuhw thế nào ạ
<VHNgoc> cài pyqt
<VHNgoc> or something like that :3
<vubuntor489> mình k biets cash tiifm cách cái cái này
<vubuntor489> bạn chi cho mifh với
<VHNgoc>  PyQt is probably not installed -> chưa có pyqt
<VHNgoc> ợ, trên ubuntu lắm gói, quên mất :3
<vubuntor489> mình lên soft nhiều cái pyt
<vubuntor489> mình chọn cái dầu tiên
<vubuntor489> k biết được khoog
<VHNgoc> python3-pyqt4
 * VHNgoc đoán là nó
 * VHNgoc toàn đoán :3
<vubuntor489> uh
 * VHNgoc chọc chọc NgoHuy|stupid 
<vubuntor489> dang cài cái đó
<VHNgoc> NgoHuy|stupid: support kìa
<NgoHuy|stupid> apt-get search pyqt
<NgoHuy|stupid> apt-cache search
<NgoHuy|stupid> sry
<vubuntor489> mình cái gói đâu tiền mà k được
<vubuntor489> lẹnh minh dung là sudo python gns3
<vubuntor408> Mọi người ơi, có phải 1 số usb k thể tạo boot được k?, mình dùng usb của mình thì bị báo lỗi "error UI configuration" rồi hiện ra boot: _.
<vubuntor002> hi all, chuc ca nha buoi toi vui ve
<vubuntor002> vui lòng cho mình hỏi tý nhé
<codai2811> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<codai2811> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor002> trong ubuntu, mình muốn cài một chương trình dạng voice to text, bật gedit lên, đọc vài câu tiếng Anh, trên đó nó hiện những gì mình vừa đọc
<vubuntor002> có chương trình nào vậy hem ta :)
<CoconutCreb> orca
<CoconutCreb> à
<CoconutCreb> nhớ lộn
<CoconutCreb> có thì có nhưng khó dùng
<vubuntor002> ừm, nói chung là ... tập phát âm cho nó chuẩn ấy mà
<vubuntor002> hj hj hj
<CoconutCreb> khó lắm
<CoconutCreb> hỏi giáo viên bản ngữ đi
<vubuntor002> học trên này nè http://www.hellochao.vn/
<iSupyBot> Title: Mạng Học tiếng Anh trực tuyến HelloChao.vn (at www.hellochao.vn)
<vubuntor002> mà mình đọc mình nghe mình hiểu chứ chắc gì đọc đúng, hj hj hj
<vubuntor002> nên cần 1 phần mềm để mình phát âm sao cho máy hiểu
 * CoconutCreb mù tiếng tây
<vubuntor002> là tạm ổn :D
<CoconutCreb> không có món đó đâu
<vubuntor002> thấy trên win7 nó có cái speech recognize gì đó đọc ở Notepad nó hiểu :)
<vubuntor002> mà đang xài ubuntu
<vubuntor002> nên kiếm soft hỗ trợ ubuntu luôn, hj hj
<vubuntor002> xin hỏi các anh chị em còn lại có ai biết phần mềm nào ko, nếu biết xin cho mình cái tên hoặc url down luôn thì thanks lắm lắm, hj hjhj
<codai2811> .g speech to text ubuntu
<iPhenny> codai2811: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=664456
<iSupyBot> Title: Is there a speech to text converter in ubuntu? - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor002> thanks nhé, để mình xem tý, hj hj
<n0bawk> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speech_recognition_in_Linux
<iSupyBot> Title: Speech recognition in Linux - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<vubuntor002> thank n0bawk
<vubuntor002> chúc cả nhà 1 tối vui vẻ :)
<todo1991> @@
<vubuntor464> chào mọi người
<vubuntor464> cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor464> mình cài kubuntu song song với win xp
<vubuntor464> nhưng sao ko hiện lên bảng lựa chọn boot
<NgoHuy|stupid> nos vafo casi gif
<NgoHuy|stupid> Ku hay Uynh
<vubuntor464> nó vào win bạn à
<vubuntor464> mình chạy cái easy bcd mà ko được
<NgoHuy|stupid> không cài grub rồi
<vubuntor464> mình chạy team view
<vubuntor464> bạn chỉnh giúp mình được ko?
<NgoHuy|stupid> ko
<_Tux_> NgoHuy|stupid: chú có thấy vui không
<_Tux_> =]]
<_Tux_> một ngày 10-15 cái request teamviewer là gì
<_Tux_> :-p
<NgoHuy|stupid> giờ em hết vui rồi
<NgoHuy|stupid> :(
<NgoHuy|stupid> bận chết cha ra
<NgoHuy|stupid> kêu teamv
<NgoHuy|stupid> :((
<_Tux_> NgoHuy|stupid: thì bảo rồi
<vubuntor464> Ok
<_Tux_> trước anh cũng nhiệt tình lắm
<_Tux_> nhưng những lúc mình bận chút
<_Tux_> mà thi thoảng lại í ới
<_Tux_> cũng mệt :D
 * _Tux_ bị PM irc như cơm bữa
<NgoHuy|stupid> :D
<NgoHuy|stupid> vâng
 * codai2811 char support j mà cũng bị pm như phở (chắc pm cơm chán ko đc thì pm phở)
#ubuntu-vn 2012-09-25
<vubuntor411> có ai ol ko vậy
<vubuntor411> có bạn nào ol hông
<vubuntor411> help me
<vubuntor711> các bạn ơi, cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor711> trong windows có internet download manager, trong ubuntu có chương trình gì giống hệt vậy ko bạn?
<vubuntor411> híc có ai ol giúp mount ổ đĩa chút
<Stanley00> vubuntor411: post nhiều dòng quá nhỉ? lần sau post ít ít thôi nhá, nhìn hơi hơi không thích cho lắm
<Stanley00> vubuntor711: bạn có thể dùng add on downthemall trên firefox đó bạn
<vubuntor711> ok...cám ơn bạn :D
<Stanley00> vubuntor411: vấn đề của bạn là gì thế? 4 câu mà vẫn chưa mô tả được cái vấn đề :(
<vubuntor411> mình bị lỗi an erro occurred while mounting /media
<vubuntor411> press s .....
<vubuntor411> khi nhấn s liên tục vào ubuntu thì mất ổ dvd/ còn 2 ổ chứa dữ liệu thì ko mount được nữa
<Stanley00> vubuntor411: cho mình xem nội  dung file /etc/fstab đi bạn.
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor411> tình hình này xảy ra khi mình cài powertop chỉnh mấy cái bad = good và ngược lại
<vubuntor411> UUID=FE7E4F3D7E4EEDC9 /media/TIEU ANH ntfs-3g defaults 0 0 UUID=1C8CCC828CCC57C2 /media/TUONG LAM ntfs-3g defaults 0 0 /dev/sr0	/media/cdrom	udf,iso9660	defaults	0	0  UUID=96170403-cc0e-4179-b6d3-b27608c9ac4e	swap	swap	sw	0	0 UUID=65c94d56-f5f9-4682-9c9b-06fae777005d	/	ext4	defaults	0	1
<Stanley00> !paste | vubuntor411
<ubot2> vubuntor411: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor411> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1225750/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor411> hồi nãy dòng 1 2 & 45 nó lặp lại 2 lần
<vubuntor411> mà mình xóa rồi
<Stanley00> 2 dòng đầu, chỗ mount point có khoảng trắng kìa, mình không nghĩ là được đâu
<vubuntor411> vậy giờ mình sửa sao, bua trước còn nhan duoc o dvd gio mat luon
<vubuntor220> bạn thử cài lại ubuntu xem...
<Stanley00> mà tại sao bạn phải mount thủ công như thế? Ubuntu chỉ cần mở nautilus lên, nhấp chuột là nó tự mount cho mình rồi
<Stanley00> vubuntor220: đùa hay nhỉ =))
<vubuntor411> mình moi cài moi dùng nên ko biết
<vubuntor411> bạn có thể chi ko stanly?
<Stanley00> bỏ hết mấy dòng bạn thêm vô đi là OK à
<Stanley00> để mặc định đi cho nó khỏe
<Stanley00> :)
<vubuntor411> vậy xóa hết cái đó đi hả bạn
<MitsukiAR> Stanley00: bỏ hết mấy dòng bạn *thêm vô* đi là OK à <--- đừng xóa hết nha vubuntor411 @@
<Stanley00> mit: haiz... vubuntor là thế đấy :(
<vubuntor411> giờ mình chả biết thêm cái nào nữa
<vubuntor411> thôi, cảm ơn đã trả lơi
<Stanley00> mit: thôi mit đỡ tiếp nha...
<mit> :D
<mit> vubuntor411: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1225750/ - bạn xóa dòng 1 2 3 trong này đi
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor411> cảm ơn bạn, hy vong bua nào được đi off để học hỏi thêm
<vubuntor411> nếu vợ ko sinh đúng ngày đó
<VHNgoc> :|
<mit> :-\
<VHNgoc> vubuntor411: sau cho thằng con dùng ubuntu sớm sớm nha :D
<vubuntor411> con gái các bác ợ, nhưng cho nó dùng sơm thôi, ths các bác... giờ để mount dvd thì dùng nautilus hả
 * VHNgoc thích con gái
<n0bawk> VHNgoc định lên kế hoạch 20 năm à :))
<vubuntor220> lên kế hoạch nhận con dê (con rể) hả :D
<vubuntor411> bb các bác
<vubuntor411> sếp sai đi cv rồi
<vubuntor411> 1 ngày zui zẻ
<VHNgoc> n0bawk: nghĩ gần gần thôi, nghĩ chi xa thế
<VHNgoc> n0bawk: "con gái" :3
<n0bawk> VHNgoc: :))
<vubuntor384> Mọi người giúp đỡ e với ạ
<vubuntor384> chẳng là bạn e nó có file VDI nên đi đâu cũng chỉ cần copy mang theo sang máy khác rồi cài máy ảo là chạy đc
<vubuntor384> vậy e muốn hỏi để tạo ra file vdi thì làm như thế nào ạ?
<n0bawk> ờ rồi sao?
<n0bawk> dùng virtual box
<n0bawk> tạo rồi cài hệ điều hành vào
<vubuntor384> có cách nào mà tạo trực tiếp từ bản máy mình đang sử dụng k ạ
<Stanley00> không.
<vubuntor384> cài trên máy ảo thì mình cũng phải phân vùng  như cài bt ạ
<Stanley00> uhn
<vubuntor384> mà cài trên máy ảo nhỡ tay nhầm phân vùng thì dữ liệu ở máy thật có mất k a
<__YAC__> ko
<vubuntor384> vâng
<vubuntor384> e cám ơn
<vubuntor638> xin chao
<vubuntor638> co ai k a
<vubuntor638> e co van de can hoi
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor638> hiện em đang định thuê vps , bên đó cho em ip, username, pass....
<vubuntor638> để login vào server
<vubuntor638> nhưng em không biết phải dùng soft nào ah
<Stanley00> vubuntor638: thử putty đi bạn, hoặc dùng ssh bên *NIX
<vubuntor148> >
<vubuntor026> mình cài sip trên ubuntu lỗi
<vubuntor026> ai giúp với
<vubuntor026> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1226064/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor026> code lỗi đây ạ
<n0bawk> vubuntor026: permission denied kìa
<n0bawk> check lại permission xem
<vubuntor026> uh
<vubuntor026> để mình xem thử
<vubuntor026> n0bawk
<vubuntor026> mình làm được rồi
<vubuntor026> k để ý
<vubuntor026> thnak nhé
<n0bawk> ko có chi
<vubuntor322> cài sip xong
<vubuntor322> mình cài qypt
<vubuntor322> nó lại báo lỗi
<vubuntor322> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1226080/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<n0bawk> pyqt thì bạn nên down từ repository của ubuntu
<n0bawk> cả cái sip kia nữa
<n0bawk> còn nếu bạn muốn cài từ source
<_Tux_> n0bawk: :-p
<n0bawk> thì bạn phải cài các gói để build đc pyqt
<n0bawk> thường là qt-dev gì gì đó
<vubuntor322> mình down từ repository như thế nào ạ
<vubuntor322> chỉ cho mình với
<vubuntor322> mình vào soft xen
<vubuntor322> tìm
<vubuntor322> mà nhiều gói quá
<vubuntor322> k biết chọn gói nào cho phù hợp để cái Gns3
<_Tux_> ợ
<n0bawk> gns3 nó cần cái nào
<vubuntor322> vẫn chưa cài được tux a
<n0bawk> thì cài cái đó vào
<n0bawk> đọc readme của nó
<n0bawk> thiéu thì lại cài tiếp
<vubuntor322> thì trong readme của nó
<n0bawk> còn build thì phải build đủ các thứ kia
<n0bawk> .g gns3 ubuntu
<iPhenny> n0bawk: http://www.gns3.net/gns3-quick-start-linux/
<iSupyBot> Title: Quick Start Guide for Linux Users GNS3 (at www.gns3.net)
<n0bawk> gns3 có luôn trong repository của ubuntu rồi sao phải di build cho khổ ra :))
<vubuntor322> mình phải cài từ code
<vubuntor322> k cho cài từ soft cen
<vubuntor322> vậy mới khổ
<vubuntor322> hehe
<vubuntor322> cài từ soft cen
<vubuntor322> thì k phải khổ vậy
<n0bawk> vubuntor322: nói chung chẳng nên cài từ code làm gì
<n0bawk> còn có cài từ code đi nữa
<n0bawk> thì cũng ko nên build từ a -> z
<vubuntor803> mình hỏi chút
<n0bawk> vì mỗi lần mà upgrade system sẽ rất khổ :))
<vubuntor322> k phải bạn ơi
<vubuntor322> như thế này
<vubuntor322> khi mình cài gns3
<vubuntor322> nó báo là
<vubuntor322> qypt chưa có
<vubuntor322> cài qypt
<vubuntor322> thì nó nói là sip chưa có
<vubuntor322> cài sip thì nó nói là g++ chưa
<vubuntor322> :))
<vubuntor322> khi cài gns3 dùng lệnh python gns3
<vubuntor322> nó báo là Can't import Qt modules, PyQt is probably not installed ...
<n0bawk> thoi nói nhiều với bạn cũng vậy
<n0bawk> chưa có thì tìm gói mà cài vào
<n0bawk> cứ ngồi build từ source vừa lâu mà có khi còn banh luôn cái system :))
<n0bawk> vubuntor322: mình chỉ có 1 lời khuyên cho bạn như thế thôi
<n0bawk> còn nếu bạn thích nhanh ko phải làm nhiều thì vào terminal gõ
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get install gns3
<vubuntor803> cho mình hỏi chút nhé
<vubuntor322> mình down từ repository như thế nào ạ
<n0bawk> nó sẽ down gns3 từ repository của ubuntu hay ubuntu software center
<n0bawk> vubuntor803: hỏi thì hỏi đi, hỏi nhanh ko thì mọi người đi ngủ hết h
<vubuntor322> bạn chỉ cho mình cách cài qypt tử  repository với nobawk
<vubuntor803> thấy đang hỏi nên ko xen vào
<vubuntor803> :D
<vubuntor803> mình mới cài kubuntu song song với win xp
<n0bawk> vubuntor322: http://www.gns3.net/gns3-quick-start-linux/
<iSupyBot> Title: Quick Start Guide for Linux Users GNS3 (at www.gns3.net)
<n0bawk> vubuntor803: rồi sao
<vubuntor803> nhưng lúc load nó chạy thẳng vào win luôn
<vubuntor803> mình làm theo hướng dẫn để chọn 2 hdh lúc khởi động
<vubuntor803> chỉnh xong thì chỉ thấy hiện kubuntu thôi
<vubuntor803> xong vào chọc linh tinh
<n0bawk> vubuntor803: bạn chạy update lại grub xem
<vubuntor803> h vào terminal gõ không được
<n0bawk> !bg | vubuntor803
<ubot2> vubuntor803: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<iSupyBot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n0bawk> vubuntor803: bạn đã nghịch những gì?
<n0bawk> !grub2 | vubuntor803
<ubot2> vubuntor803: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<iSupyBot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor803> mình làm theo hướng dẫn của mọi người
<vubuntor803> cho mình hỏi phần mềm EasyBCD có chạy được cho win xp ko?
<vubuntor803> theo hướng dẫn thì cài xong chỉ cần vài thao tác là xong
<n0bawk> vubuntor803: theo mình nhớ thì là ko
<n0bawk> mà nói chung là cũng ko phải dùng easybcd làm gì
<n0bawk> ubuntu nó tự nhận 2 hay nhiều hệ điều hành luôn
<n0bawk> khỏi phải mất công làm này làm nọ
<vubuntor803> mình có thấy đâu
<vubuntor803> cài kubuntu xong
<vubuntor803> nó chạy thẳng vào win luôn
<n0bawk> vubuntor803: bạn vào xem cái hwuớng dẫn của grub2
<n0bawk> để chạy lệnh cập nhật lại grub2 menu
<n0bawk> nếu vẫn ko đc thì vào đây
<vubuntor803> mình chạy 1 số lệnh theo hướng dẫn
<vubuntor803> nhưng ko được
<n0bawk> sudo update-grub
<n0bawk> nó báo gì?
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor803
<ubot2> vubuntor803: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor803> nó báo cannot find a device for / (í /dev mounted)
<n0bawk> bạn đang dùng cái gì vậy ?
<n0bawk> vubuntor803: cài qua wubi?
<vubuntor803> chính xác là /usr /sbin/grub - probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted)
<vubuntor803> ko
<n0bawk> bạn đang dùng cái gì?
<vubuntor803> mình cài từ usb
<n0bawk> ubuntu version nào?
<vubuntor803> mình dùng kubuntu 12.04 LTM
<n0bawk> cài từ usb thì đã rút usb ra chưa
<n0bawk> đã boot vào ubuntu sau khi cài chưa?
<vubuntor803> rút ra rồi
<n0bawk> vubuntor803: ls -l /dev/
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor803
<ubot2> vubuntor803: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<n0bawk> vubuntor803: cat /etc/mtab
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor803
<vubuntor803> đầu tiên nó load thẳng vào win bạn à
<n0bawk> rồi?
<vubuntor803> h mình chỉnh lại thì nó load vào kubuntu
<n0bawk> chỉnh lại thế nào?
<vubuntor803> nhưng trong bảng thì không thấy hiện win xp
<vubuntor803> đầu tiên mình vào phần partition
<vubuntor803> chỉnh lại boot cho ext4
<n0bawk> vào phần partition ở đâu?
<vubuntor803> mình chạy trên trying kubuntu từ usb
<vubuntor803> xong chỉnh lại
<n0bawk> chỉnh lại như lào?
<n0bawk> vubuntor803: đã reboot để vào cái ubuntu đã chỉnh xong chưa?
<n0bawk> nói năng chả thấy rõ ràng gì cả
<n0bawk> mất thời gian gõ chữ kinh
<n0bawk> tóm lại là h bạn đang ở đâu
<vubuntor803> vào được rồi
<n0bawk> đang trên live usb, hay đang trong kubuntu bạn đã cài
<vubuntor803> nhưng lỗi terminal
<n0bawk> thế bạn đang dùng máy nào?
<n0bawk> chỉnh linh tinh loạn xị ngậu
<n0bawk> h còn chả biết là mình đang ở đâu :))
<vubuntor803> đấy là dùng cho con netbook
<n0bawk> vubuntor803: lỗi như thế nào?
<vubuntor803> biết chết liền
<vubuntor803> thế mới bảo mới dùng
<n0bawk> thôi mình bảo gì thì bạn làm đấy đi
<vubuntor803> :D
<n0bawk> khỏi phải nói nhiều nữa
<n0bawk> vubuntor803: lỗi terminal thì lỗi thế nào?
<vubuntor803> không gõ được chữ
<n0bawk> đang dùng máy nào để chat
<vubuntor803> nó nhảy lung tung
<vubuntor803> à đang dùng máy bàn
<n0bawk> đang dùng kubuntu đẻe chat hay máy khác
<n0bawk> ok
<n0bawk> vậy tốt nhất là bạn cài lại
<n0bawk> nhanh gọn thuận tiện
<vubuntor803> nhưng cài lại nó có nhận được win xp ko?
<n0bawk> vubuntor803: mới dùng thì dọc kỹ cái beginner guide rồi làm cho chính xác
<n0bawk> !bg | vubuntor803
<ubot2> vubuntor803: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<iSupyBot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n0bawk> vubuntor803: chẳng có gì mà ko nhận, nếu như bạn chưa xoá xp đi
<n0bawk> ko chỉ xp, mà cả visa, win 7, win 8 rồi mac gì gì nó nhận tuốt
<n0bawk> chả phải làm gì
<n0bawk> vấn đề là cài cho đúng :))
<vubuntor803> đợt trước là mình cài win xp trước xong cài kubuntu sau
<vubuntor803> thế có nhận đâu
<vubuntor803> mình chia 1 ổ ext4 10gb
<n0bawk> mình ko biết bạn đã cài như thế nào
<vubuntor803> 1 ổ /home 30gb
<vubuntor803> với 1 ổ /swap 2gb
<n0bawk> nhưng mình cam đoan với bạn là nhận
<n0bawk> nếu ko nhận thì bạn vào đây
<n0bawk> thế thôi
<n0bawk> vubuntor803: thôi đi đọc kỹ cái kia rồi làm theo
<vubuntor803> OK thank
<n0bawk> chứ bây h bạn nói tùm lum, cái gì cũng ko rõ ràng thì mình cũng chẳng biết giúp bạn thế nào
<vubuntor803> vấn đề chính của mình là chạy song song 2 hệ điều hành thôi
<n0bawk> ở đây cũng có rất nhiều người chạy 2 hệ điều hành
<n0bawk> thậm chí 3-4-5 hệ điều hành 1 lúc
<n0bawk> chẳng có vấn đề gì cả :))
<vubuntor322> n0bawk vấn dề ở đây là mình k được cài online
<vubuntor322> chỉ được cài offline thôi bạn à
<n0bawk> vubuntor322: thế thôi cho nó chậu nước
<vubuntor803> à cho mình hỏi chia partition như mình ở trên là hợp lý chưa bạn
<n0bawk> !offline
<ubot2> Sử dụng Keryx, bạn có thể quản lý, cài đặt gói phần mềm mà ko cần mạng một cách dễ dàng. Chi tiết xem: http://keryxproject.org
<iSupyBot> Title: Keryx Project - Offline Package Management Made Easy (at keryxproject.org)
<n0bawk> vubuntor803: ờ, thế ok rồi
<vubuntor803> thank
<vubuntor803> cài lại phát nữa xem sao
<vubuntor803> :))
<vubuntor322> ai chỉ giùm mình với
<n0bawk> vubuntor322: thôi tự đọc cái ở trên đi
<n0bawk> kiểu gì chả phải dùng mạng để down gói này gói kia
<n0bawk> cài offline từ source thì còn mệt nữ
<n0bawk> nữa
<n0bawk> mình nghĩ giống misssion impossible quá :))
 * n0bawk chạy mất dép
<n0bawk> vubuntor322: mình khuyên chân thành với bạn nãy h rồi, còn h bạn muốn cài thế nào thì cài nhá :P
<vubuntor322> uh mình biết rồi nhưng mình chỉ được cài off line thôi bạn à
<n0bawk> vì kiểu gì cũng phải dùng mạng để down source code (nếu cài từ source) down gói (nếu cài qua software center) :))
<vubuntor322> k được cài on
<vubuntor322> vậy mới khổ
<n0bawk> vubuntor322: offline thì mời xem cái keryx
<n0bawk> hết
<vubuntor322> mấy cái đó có thể chuẩn bị sẵn được
<vubuntor322> uh
<vubuntor322> để mình xem
<vubuntor322> thank
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor322> hic mình nói thật với các bạn nhé
<vubuntor322> cài gns3 là bài tập của môn ubuntu
<vubuntor322> phải cài offline
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor322> chứ minh mà dugf
<C4NoC> :-\
<vubuntor322> mắc gì mà phải cực khổ vau
<vubuntor322> :)
<n0bawk> ờ
<C4NoC> bắt cài offline ?
<n0bawk> mình cũng nói thật với bạn nhé
<C4NoC> chuối vcl
<vubuntor148> mắc như gà với cái unbuntu này :)
<n0bawk> mình ko rỗi hơi đi chỉ từng tí từng tí 1 cho bạn
<n0bawk> còn dành thời gian cho người khác
<vubuntor322> uh
<n0bawk> ai hỏi nhanh chính xác, thì đỡ tốn thời gian của người khác :))
<vubuntor322> mình biêt rồi  mà
<vubuntor148> anh em có ai triển khai Unbuntu cho doanh nghiệp chưa
<C4NoC>  thầy lào bắt cài offline thế?
<vubuntor322> thấy dạy môn linux chứ thầy nào hả bạn
<n0bawk> mình cũng ko hiểu mục đích cài offline để làm gì
<vubuntor322> :(
<n0bawk> ko biết các bạn sẽ học đc gì từ việc đó
<C4NoC>  bảo ngu học vừa thôi
<vubuntor322> để bọn mình quen với thao tác dòng lệnh
<vubuntor322> thấy bảo vậy
<n0bawk> vubuntor322: làm theo người ta rồi gọi là quen?
<C4NoC>  chắc thầy cũng éo bao giờ xài lunix
<vubuntor322> :))
<vubuntor322> các cậu về trường sư phạm mà học môn này
<n0bawk> vubuntor148: bạn có vấn đề gì?
<vubuntor322> sẽ hiểu thế nào
<C4NoC> ko dám ý kiến à?
<C4NoC> lên bảo thẳng lão thầy ấy
<n0bawk> vubuntor322: thôi tóm lại là bỏ qua đi
<n0bawk> cài thế làm gì mất công
<C4NoC> dạy mà sh!tty thế
<n0bawk> thích build thì build linux from scratch đi
<C4NoC> về xem lại
<n0bawk> học đc nhiều hơn :))
<C4NoC>  ờ
<n0bawk> .g building linux software
<iPhenny> n0bawk: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/softinstall.html
<iSupyBot> Title: Compiling and installing software from source in Linux (at www.tuxfiles.org)
<C4NoC> .g LFS
<iPhenny> C4NoC: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/
<iSupyBot> Title: LFS Project Homepage (at www.linuxfromscratch.org)
<C4NoC> dạy linux, mà bắt cài offline, nghe là biết thầy ếu biết xài linux rồi
<vubuntor322> :))
<vubuntor322> mình sợ lão này lắm
<vubuntor322> ý kiến ý kof
<vubuntor322> làm con F
<vubuntor322> khổ
<C4NoC> già chưa?
<vubuntor322> cũng già già
<vubuntor322> tầm 50
<C4NoC> D:
<C4NoC> chắc mới bị ép dạy lunix :]]
<vubuntor322> :)
<vubuntor322> chịu
<vubuntor322> chắc vậy
<vubuntor322> có cái video
<vubuntor322> mình thấy cũng ok
<vubuntor322> làm theo
<vubuntor322> ai ngờ
<C4NoC> gns3 nó có file deb
<vubuntor322> lỗi tù lum
<C4NoC> cứ thế mà dpkg cài vào
<C4NoC> sao phải xoắn
<n0bawk> vubuntor322: build từ source nó là thế
<C4NoC> làm 1 cái máy mới, cài gns3 vào
<vubuntor322> uh mình tài cả file deb với fiele dynamips về rồi
<C4NoC> save  hết đống deb depend lại
<n0bawk> vubuntor322: muốn cài phần mềm A, nhưng phần mềm A lại cần b,c,d,e,f,g,h v.v...
<C4NoC> nhét vào máy kia mà dpkg *.deb
<C4NoC> done
<vubuntor322> mà khi cài lệnh cuối cùng pyhton gns3
<C4NoC> nhanh gọn
<n0bawk> thì phải cài hết b,c,d,e,f,g,h v.v... vào rồi mới cài đc A :))
<n0bawk> thôi chuồn
<vubuntor322> :)
<C4NoC> thì đấy, mút hết cái cache deb về
<vubuntor322> chuẩn đấy n0bawk
<C4NoC> cài sạch vào
<n0bawk> :))
<n0bawk> bạn vubuntor322 chưa có kinh nghiệm chứ cho mình build thì chắc cũng tí là xong :))
<_Tux_> C4NoC: dự là phải xài cái / khoảng hơn 100G mới đủ
<_Tux_> =))
<n0bawk> thôi té đi làm việc kiếm cơm đút mỏ
<C4NoC> _Tux_: cái cache của cái máy vừa cài
<vubuntor322> giờ còn 1 vấn đề thôi là các bạn chỉ cho mình cái lỗi khi cài PyQt nữa là ok
<C4NoC> chứ ai bảo mút hết repo về
<n0bawk> vubuntor322: cài qt-dev
<vubuntor322> mò từ hôm qua tời giờ đến nỗi tux phải Ợ
<vubuntor322> :((
<n0bawk> !package qt-dev
<ubot2> Factoid 'package qt-dev' not found
<C4NoC> đừng nói cài pyqt cũng offline nhá
<n0bawk> !info qt-dev
<n0bawk> ờ cài béng pyqt từ repository cho nhanh :))
<_Tux_> !package libqt-dev
<ubot2> _Tux_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n0bawk> ngu gì đi cài cái dó offline
<n0bawk> !info libqt-dev
<_Tux_> ubot2: f**ku
<ubot2> Factoid 'f**ku' not found
<C4NoC> lolz
<n0bawk> hò hò
<n0bawk> chả nhớ gói đó tên gì
<n0bawk> !info libqt4
<vubuntor322> sudo apt-get install libqt4 hả n0bawk
<_Tux_> !package libqt4-dev
<ubot2> _Tux_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_Tux_> ubot2: ông bực mày rồi nha
<ubot2> _Tux_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<C4NoC> .g pyqt ubuntu
<iPhenny> C4NoC: http://www.saltycrane.com/blog/2008/01/how-to-install-pyqt4-on-ubuntu-linux/
<iSupyBot> Title: How to install pyqt4 on ubuntu linux « SaltyCrane Blog (at www.saltycrane.com)
<C4NoC> hố hố
<_Tux_> python-qt4-dev
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get install libqt4-dev qt4-make
<vubuntor322> cài hết cả 2 cái các bạn nói
<vubuntor322> khi dùng lênh python gns3
<vubuntor322> vẫn báo Can't import Qt modules, PyQt is probably not installed ...
<_Tux_> cần gì thì cài thôi hô hô
<_Tux_> python-qt4-dev <- chứa pyqt nè
<n0bawk> thế kia đã cài pyqt đâu :))
<C4NoC> apt-cache search pyqt
<C4NoC> nó lòi ra cái gì
<C4NoC> cài vào
<n0bawk> tưởng bạn kia định build :))
<n0bawk> thôi té
<_Tux_> vubuntor322: thôi học hành làm gì
<_Tux_> ăn chơi nhảy múa đi
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor322> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1226156/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor322> apt-cache search pyqt
<vubuntor322> cài hết cái đồng này ạ
<vubuntor322> hay là làm sao nhỉ
<C4NoC> python-qt4
<vubuntor322> sudo apt-get install python-qt4 ạ
<vubuntor322> cài rồi
<vubuntor322> vẫn chịu thua
<C4NoC>  cài gns3 từ source hay deb thế?
<vubuntor322> từ deb
<vubuntor322> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CuMn9x96x8
<iSupyBot> Title: GNS3 Tutorial - Installing GNS3 0.8.2 (0.8.3) on Ubuntu 11.10 (12.04 LTS) Manually - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<vubuntor322> mình làm theo video này
<vubuntor322> ổn cả
<vubuntor322> chỉ đến khi dùng lệnh python gns3
<vubuntor322> là lỗi các bạn à
<C4NoC> sao phải python gns3?
<C4NoC> cài vào thì nó có icon gns3
<C4NoC> cứ thế mà chạy
<vubuntor322> mình thấy sao đó nó cho icon ra màn hình
<vubuntor322> mà đến đoạn đó lỗi
<vubuntor322> nên chả biết làm tiếp thế nào
<_Tux_> unđỡable
<vubuntor322> :)
<vubuntor322> * GNS3 VirtualBox Edition dependencies:  - Qt 4.5.1 (or higher) - Python 2.6 (or higher) - Sip 4.5 (or higher) - PyQt 4.5 (or higher) - Dynamips 0.2.8+ - VirtualBox 4.1.x - QEMU (with UDP patch) - PEMU - xdotool (on X11 UNIX-like platforms) - Wireshark
<vubuntor322> :)
<vubuntor322> trong README
<vubuntor322> nó bảo vậy
<vubuntor322> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1226164/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor372> chaof
<vubuntor372> co ai biet giup minh khac phuc loi nay khong
<vubuntor372> You may not specify more than one `-Acdtrux' or `--test-label' option Try `tar --help' or `tar --usage' for more information.
<_Tux_> vubuntor372: sai lệnh tar
<_Tux_> vậy thôi
<vubuntor372> go lenh theo huong dan tren mang a
<vubuntor372> sodu tar -jxt GNS3.... no ra nhu the
<vubuntor372> sai cho nao chi minh vs.moi dung ubuntu nen ga lam
<_Tux_> man tar
<vubuntor372> ok
<vubuntor372> thank ban nha
<vubuntor372> ak
<vubuntor372> cho minh hoi luon
<vubuntor372> danh lenh sudo apt-get qt4-dev-tools sao khong duoc
<vubuntor372> E: Invalid operation qt4-dev-tools
<vubuntor372> ra loi nhu the
<vubuntor372> ma thay video tren mang go nhu the ma no chay con minh go thi khong chay
<vubuntor372> co ai khong
<vubuntor372> hiz
<VHNgoc> thiếu install sau apt-get
<vubuntor372> ak
<vubuntor372> hehe
<vubuntor372> cam on ban
<vubuntor372> ga qua
<vubuntor372> khoa@khoa-virtual-machine:~/Downloads$ sudo tar -jxf GNS3-0.8.3-src.tar.bz2  [sudo] password for khoa:
<vubuntor372> cho nay la go pass sao no khong nhan may anh oi.
<vubuntor372> chac chan rang go dung pass
<vubuntor372> :(
<VHNgoc> :=/
<VHNgoc> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/FAQ#Sao_khi_s.E1.BB.AD_d.E1.BB.A5ng_l.E1.BB.87nh_sudo.2Ct.C3.B4i_.C4.91.C3.A1nh_m.E1.BA.ADt_kh.E1.BA.A9u_nh.C6.B0ng_d.C3.B2ng_l.E1.BB.87nh_kh.C3.B4ng_nh.E1.BA.ADn_.C4.91.C6.B0.E1.BB.A3c_v.E1.BA.ADy.3F.C2.A0
<iSupyBot> Title: Những câu hỏi thường gặp – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> vubuntor372: thôi học dùng linux đi đã
<_Tux_> rồi làm gì thì làm
<_Tux_> cứ làm kiểu máy móc mù tịt thế này không hiệu quả đâu
<vubuntor372> da em dang hoc lunix tren truong
<vubuntor372> ong thay noi ve nha lam bai
<vubuntor372> cai gns3
<vubuntor372> bang lenh
<vubuntor372> offline
<vubuntor372> tim thay tren mang no bay nhu the
<vubuntor372> nhung khi go pass la no bao sai pass
<_Tux_> linux không phải lunix !!!
<vubuntor372> hehe
<vubuntor372> em nham
<_Tux_> vubuntor372: học trường nào vậy
<vubuntor372> da dh su pham dn
<vubuntor372> da nang
<_Tux_> oạch
<vubuntor372> co pro nao o da nang
<vubuntor372> khong
<_Tux_> thế này thì mai ra trường chết cmn SV đi
<_Tux_> :(
<vubuntor372> ?
 * _Tux_ nhìn thấy một thế hệ SV được vubuntor372 giảng dạy trong tương lai
<vubuntor372> dau co
<vubuntor372> em hoc cu nhan cntt
<vubuntor372> ko di day
<vubuntor372> moi thu dung ubuntu nen ga lam
<vubuntor372> cai cho go pass sai la lam sao the anh
<_Tux_> vubuntor372: vấn đề là khả năng tự học hỏi tìm tòi thôi
<_Tux_> vubuntor372: cái đó thì cứ nhập pass vô rồi enter thui
<NgoHuy|stupid> thôi rồi
<vubuntor372> ?
<vubuntor372> lan dau go pass thi chay ngon lanh
<vubuntor367> lót dép ngồi hóng để học hỏi
<vubuntor372> lan sau go thi lai bao loi
<NgoHuy|stupid> có bật tiếng việt không
<NgoHuy|stupid> có bật caplock khônng
<NgoHuy|stupid> có số không
<NgoHuy|stupid> và bật [hím số chưa
<NgoHuy|stupid> ?
 * _Tux_ đi tịch thu dép của các bạn trong channel đem bán lấy tiền ăn kem
<vubuntor372> da tai luc go khong hien ra nen tuong dau  go sai nen vao go rieng ra roi paste vao nhung van loi
<NgoHuy|stupid> anh _Tux_ có dổct để lại em đôi
<NgoHuy|stupid> em ném
<NgoHuy|stupid> :D
 * _Tux_ bật max vol
 * _Tux_ \m/
 * C4NoC feel delightful
<_Tux_> lulz
<vubuntor372> hix
<C4NoC> ly
<_Tux_> f**k
<C4NoC> ặc
<C4NoC> nhầm chuồng
<vubuntor372> hinh nhu luc cai ban phim tieng viet nen no bi
<NgoHuy|stupid> :|
<vubuntor372> chuyen sang tieng anh the nao cac anh
<vubuntor367> cho hỏi ngu xíu, là có app nào có thể tự get link media như IDM không các bác
<vubuntor372> chuyen sang tieng anh luon ak
<NgoHuy|stupid> .g thay bộ gõ ibus
<iPhenny> NgoHuy|stupid: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<iSupyBot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<NgoHuy|stupid> flashgot
<vubuntor372> dung ban tieng anh do phai phien phuc hon ha cac bac'
<NgoHuy|stupid> liên quan gì anh Việt ở đây
<NgoHuy|stupid> :|
<vubuntor372> cai ban phim em go so 3 no ra chu ê
<vubuntor367> ths bạn huy!
<NgoHuy|stupid> do bộ gõ ibus
<NgoHuy|stupid> chọn sai
<NgoHuy|stupid> chọn lại đi
<vubuntor372> lam the nao vay bac huy
<vubuntor372> may bac dung nong nghe
<vubuntor372> tai em moi hoc hoi
<vubuntor372> nen hoi may cai ga nay
<vubuntor372> may bac dung chem em
<vubuntor372> :Đ
<vubuntor372> :D
<vubuntor367> khyên bạn là không nên đánh quá nhiều dòng :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor372: có tinh thần học hỏi là tốt
<_Tux_> cơ mà đừng học kiểu máy móc
<_Tux_> không có lợi
<vubuntor372> da tai moi hoc 3 buoi ma ong thay bat ve cai gns gap nhieu loi qua nen nho may bac giup do
<vubuntor367> hỏi ngu 1 câu nữa nha: flashgot, multiget và downloadthemall thì cái nào xài tốt hơn vậy ác bác
<vubuntor372> co ai o da nang khong em moi di cf huong dan em xiu
<_Tux_> vubuntor372: tùy nhu cầu
<_Tux_> vubuntor372: lên FB liên hệ Luser Nửa Mùa
<_Tux_> vubuntor367: tùy nhu cầu
<_Tux_> nói thử xem bạn sẽ download như thế nào và mong muốn như nào
<vubuntor367> mình muốn get link media giống như idm,
<vubuntor367> tự động get link khi xem video, mp3 v.v.
<_Tux_> flashgot + downloader bất kì
<vubuntor367> ok, ths tux
<vubuntor367> cho 1 câu hỏi ngu nữa thôi: ở HCM có thường tổ chức các lớp học cho người mù ubuntu không các bác
<_Tux_> vubuntor367: ở các trung tâm thì mình không rõ
<_Tux_> còn cộng đồng trong đó thì nhiều
<NgoHuy|stupid> tòan "đầu gấu" ở HCM thôi bạn ah
<NgoHuy|stupid> :D
<vubuntor367> oh, ths, bữa đang ký off vào tuần này mà thứ 5 này vê quy nhơn vì thứ 6 vợ sinh không đi được, tiếc ghê
<NgoHuy|stupid> ọc
<NgoHuy|stupid> ủa Ubuntu off khi nào vậy anh _Tux_
<_Tux_> vubuntor367: thế vợ bạn mẹ tròn con vuông rồi chứ
<vubuntor367> không, thứ 6 mới sinh, chắc sinh mổ vì con gái quá lỳ, tới ngày ko chịu ra
<NgoHuy|stupid> chúc mẹ tròn con vuông
<NgoHuy|stupid> :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor367: :)
<vubuntor372> anh huy o sg ha
<_Tux_> vubuntor367: chắc vợ bác mẹ tròn con vuông
<vubuntor367> ths ^^ đợi dịp khác, bua thấy thông báo hình như vào cuối tháng 9 đầu thang 10 off tại hcm
<NgoHuy|stupid> vâng
<NgoHuy|stupid> :D
<vubuntor372> :(
<vubuntor372> hehe
<kid_> ho
<kid_> hơ
<vubuntor372> o da nang thi khoe nhe?
<kid_> ông anh zai mình cũng vừa có đứa thứ 2 trưa nay
<kid_> 3,2kh
<kid_> kg
<NgoHuy|stupid> chúc mừng anh luôn
<NgoHuy|stupid> :D
<vubuntor367> 3.2 ngon vậy, cách đâu hơn tuần bé mình 3.7, giờ sợ lên 4kg rồi, to quá ko tốt
<kid_> chúc mừng mềnh>?
<kid_> :D
 * VHNgoc thấy đồng hương
 * VHNgoc ngó ngó
<NgoHuy|stupid> chúc anh lên chức chú lần 2
<NgoHuy|stupid> :D
<kid_> :3
<kid_> :D
<kid_> chú đểu ý mà
<kid_> từ khi nó lớn
<kid_> chưa gọi cho cháu lần nào
<_Tux_> kid_: chúc mừng chú có cháu
<_Tux_> :))
<NgoHuy|stupid> :))
<NgoHuy|stupid> em nhớ bài cay sứ ra bông
<NgoHuy|stupid> :]]
<_Tux_> vubuntor367: em cũng nghe vậy, trẻ con to quá cũng sợ
<_Tux_> cứ tầm tầm tiêu chuẩn là okie
<vubuntor367> 3.3 là chuẩn nhất
<vubuntor367> to quá không tốt tí nào
<NgoHuy|stupid> ủa vậy hả các absc
<NgoHuy|stupid> :D
<NgoHuy|stupid> em tưởng to thì khỏe chứ
<NgoHuy|stupid> :D
 * _Tux_ có đứa em 7 tuổi, có đứa cháu 4 tuổi
<_Tux_> sau có đứa nữa trong mấy tháng tới
<_Tux_> sắp*
<vubuntor367> ^^
<VHNgoc> vubuntor367: quê bác ở QN à :D
<vubuntor367> vâng ^^ nhà ở pm, vợ o qn giờ sống sg
<NgoHuy|stupid> anh _Tux_ em có đứa em 6 tuổi nè
<NgoHuy|stupid> :D
<vubuntor367> vhngọc ở qn lun a
<vubuntor367> gio van o qn hay o dau ^^
<VHNgoc> k, em đang học ở sg, cùng tỉnh thôi, k phải ở qn :D
<vubuntor372> khoa@khoa-virtual-machine:~$ sudo apt-get install pyqt4-dev-tools Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Package pyqt4-dev-tools is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  E: Package 'pyqt4-dev-tools' has no installation candidate
<vubuntor367> mình ở PM
 * VHNgoc chưa ra PM bao giờ :(
<vubuntor372> cho em hoi xiu.  loi nay sua the nao a.
<vubuntor367> vây chac o tx an nhon hay tuy phuoc ha ^^
<VHNgoc> tây sơn :D
<NgoHuy|stupid> 372
<vubuntor372> da co em
<NgoHuy|stupid> apt-cache search đi
<vubuntor367> thui bb ae về đi nhậu cái đã ^^
<vubuntor367> chúc vui vẻ
<vubuntor310> anh tux oi
<vubuntor310> Package pyqt4-dev-tools is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<vubuntor310> loi nay sua the nao a. luc em go lenh sudo apt-get install pyqt4-dev-tools thi bi loi nay
<vubuntor310> ai biet chi em vs
<vubuntor310> anh huy oi
<vubuntor310> :(
<vubuntor310> alo co ai khong
<vubuntor310> help em vs
<NgoHuy|stupid> apt-get íntall pyqt4
<vubuntor626> anh oi
<vubuntor626> sao em cai pyqt khong duoc vay.ai biet chi em vs
<vubuntor626> no bi loi nhu the nay
<vubuntor626> khoa@khoa-virtual-machine:/$ sudo apt-get install pyqt4-dev-tools [sudo] password for khoa:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Package pyqt4-dev-tools is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  E: Package 'pyqt4-dev-tools' has no installation candi
<vubuntor626> may pro di dau het roi :S
<_Tux_> vubuntor626: ôm vợ xem TV
<_Tux_> ;)
<vubuntor626> help em vs
<vubuntor626> cai loi tren sua the nao vay anh
<vubuntor626> vao ubuntu software center cai cung bao loi
<vubuntor626> This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<vubuntor626> phai lam the nao vay cac pro
<Dynamo> bạn cài cái gì mà ra thế
<vubuntor626> em cai pyqt
<vubuntor626> pyqt4
<vubuntor626> em cai ma no bao loi the.bay h phai lam the nao vay anh
<vubuntor626> sao ko thay ai het the nay
<vubuntor626> sao ko thay ai het the nay
<vubuntor444> Ngo Huy? sao may minh ko dung dc soan thao van ban nhi?
<vubuntor444> ibus cung ko dung duoc?
<NgoHuy|stupid> debug trên terminal xem nó báo gì
<vubuntor444> minh mu tit ve code nen ko biet dau
<NgoHuy|stupid> gõ cái tên đó lên terminal rồi enter
<vubuntor444> to bat teamvie ban sua toi voi nhe
<NgoHuy|stupid> ko
<vubuntor444> sao ko hoai the
<vubuntor444> the day minh di
<vubuntor444> debug
<vubuntor444> 963 968 163
<NgoHuy|stupid> đọc lại câu trên
<NgoHuy|stupid> gõ tên chương trình lên terminal rồi enter
<vubuntor444> No command 'debug' found, did you mean:  Command 'ebug' from package 'libdevel-ebug-perl' (universe)  Command 'udebug' from package 'openafs-client' (universe) debug: command not found
<vubuntor444> day
<vubuntor444> No command 'ibus' found, did you mean:  Command 'ibis' from package 'ibutils' (universe)  Command 'bibus' from package 'bibus' (universe)  Command 'bus' from package 'atm-tools' (universe) ibus: command not found
<vubuntor444> doi voi may acer asp one zg5 thi minh nen cai ban nao on dinh vay?
<vubuntor626> aloooooooooooooooooooooooo
<vubuntor626> sao em cai pyqt thi no bao loi ai help vs
<vubuntor626> This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<vubuntor626> hiz
<NgoHuy|stupid> biết đọc tiếng Anh không ?
<NgoHuy|stupid> cài pyqt cũng dân thứ dữ rồi đó
<NgoHuy|stupid> đọc rồi tìm hỉê đi
<vubuntor626> hiz
<vubuntor626> tai cai gns phai cai pyqt
<vubuntor626> :(
<vubuntor626> giup minh vs
<NgoHuy|stupid> http://sourceforge.net/projects/gns-3/
<iSupyBot> Title: GNS3 | Free System Administration software downloads at SourceForge.net (at sourceforge.net)
<NgoHuy|stupid> làm quách cái này đi
<vubuntor626> ko phai anh oi
<vubuntor626> em hoc phai cai gns offline
<vubuntor626> bao cao cho ong thay
<NgoHuy|stupid> nó có cài online đâu
<NgoHuy|stupid> :]]
<_Tux_> vubuntor626: bảo ông thầy là "cài online bằng repo cho nó nhanh" thời đại này rồi dở hơi à mà cài offline
<_Tux_> vubuntor626: bảo thế
<_Tux_> rồi về chuẩn bị tiền học lại
<_Tux_> =]]
<_Tux_> khỏe người
<mit> vubuntor626 học trường nào vậy :">??
<vubuntor626> da em hoc su pham
<vubuntor626> bay` giup em voi anh oi
<vubuntor626> em kho? qua di huhu
<NgoHuy|stupid> =]]
<vubuntor161> cả nhà ơi giúp mình với
<NgoHuy|stupid> ?
<NgoHuy|stupid> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor161> cả nhà ơi...cho hỏi dòng lệnh kiểm tra jdk(java) trong ubuntu
<vubuntor161> mình cài jdk 1.7 rùi mà đánh dòng lệnh java -version mà không được ?
<vubuntor161> help - thanks nhiều
 * hvn hello
#ubuntu-vn 2012-09-26
<vubuntor710> cac anh lam on cho em chut
<vubuntor710> dung dt de noi internet
<vubuntor710> nhung network manager khong nhan
<vubuntor710> dung lenh ifconfig thay co usb0
<vubuntor710> nhung khi infus usb0 thi khong dc
<vubuntor710> gio em phai lam sao :(
<n0bawk> vubuntor710: điện thoại bật 3g chưa
<n0bawk> vubuntor710: vào điện thoại, chỗ setting, chọn cái usb tethering chưa
<n0bawk> vubuntor710: ifconfig usb0 nó ra cái gì?
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor710
<ubot2> vubuntor710: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor613> mình đã cài pyqt bằng lệnh sudo apt-get install python-qt4
<vubuntor613> nó đã báo là thành công
<vubuntor613> nhưng khi mình chạy 1 chương trình
<vubuntor613> thì nó là báo là
<vubuntor613> Can't import Qt modules, PyQt is probably not installed ...
<vubuntor613> sao nó là báo là chưa được nhỉ mọi ngưiof
<vubuntor710> bat roi anh ah
<vubuntor710> em dang dung tren win xp day
<vubuntor710> van ngon
<n0bawk> vubuntor710: thế check lại đi
<n0bawk> mình dùng usb tethering ngon mà
<vubuntor387> phần mềm mnm ra đời là do gì vậy các pro?
<vubuntor387>  a.	Nguồn sử dụng ngày càng mất khả năng chỉnh sửa nội dung phần mềm so với trước đó.
<vubuntor387> b.	Microsoft ra đời làm cho phần mềm sở hữu phát triển, phần mềm thương mại của công ty này ngày càng nhiều.
<vubuntor387> c.	Công ty sản xuất phần cứng kèm theo phần mềm và họ muốn người dùng tự cải tiến.
<vubuntor387> d.	Richard Matthew Stallman đã phát động phong trào mã nguồn mở.
<vubuntor387> ui ko có pro nào hết vậy :(
<vubuntor613> ;))
<vubuntor613> hỏi thế thì có bố pro cũng k trả lời
<vubuntor387> ui.....thế cho em hỏi thêm câu này.. Linux là do ai phát hành?a.	Linus Torvalds hay c.	Richard Stallman
<vubuntor387> đang phân vân chỗ này? pro giúp đỡ
<n0bawk> đây ko phải chỗ để làm hộ bài :))
<vubuntor613> n0bawk
<vubuntor613> trả lời giùm tớ cái câu phía trên với
<vubuntor613> sao cài rồi
<vubuntor613> mà chạy
<vubuntor613> nó lại lỗi là sao
<vubuntor613> sudo apt-get install python-qt4-dev
<vubuntor613> cài thểm cả cái này nữa
<vubuntor613> nhưng chịu
<vubuntor613> có bác nào giúp cái coi
<vubuntor023> may anh oi cho em hoi
<vubuntor023> luc cai GNS3 tren ubuntu
<vubuntor023> cai gan xong rui
<vubuntor023> khi dung len
<vubuntor023> khi dung lenh
<vubuntor023> sudo python gns3 no bao loi
<vubuntor023> quangminh@ubuntu:/opt/GNS3$ sudo python gns3 Can't import Qt modules, PyQt is probably not installed ...
<vubuntor023> chi giup voi ạ
<vubuntor913> giúp mình cái này: Golden Dict thì được hết đó, nhưng mà phần phát âm thì mình down file phát âm về rồi! Rescan rồi nhưng mà nó vẫn ko phát âm
<vubuntor913> buzzzzzzzzz có ai trả lời giúp mình ko?
<vubuntor316> chào các bạn, mình có 1 vấn đề, nên xin phép cho hỏi 1 câu hỏi ngu: mình muốn cập nhật lên kernel 3.5 cho u12.04 thì phải làm sao vậy? up kernel có nguy hiểm đến o cứng không? mình google cách up kernel nhưng mới dùng nên chưa dám làm  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1227947/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<randumcrab> up làm gì?
<vubuntor316> tại thấy nói có sua lỗi gi đó, hy vọng có thể khác phục đc pin hơi bị hao, chứ máy mình thì ko nóng
<randumcrab> không
<randumcrab> tắt unity đi
<vubuntor316> tắt unity đỡ hao pin ha bạn, tắt unity chắc hiệu ứng không còn đẹp nữa
<randumcrab> ờm
<vubuntor316> kết ubuntu vì cái hhieu ung trong gnome voi unity, ma giờ tắt thì hị hị, thôi sống chung với lũ, máy không nóng đã ok rồi, cảm ơn bạn đã trả lời
<randumcrab> :3
<vubuntor366> cho mình hỏi có thể cài linux ubuntu song song với win 8 dc kp
<_Tux_> được
<vubuntor365> moi nguoi oi cho minh hoi mot ti dc khong
<vubuntor365> minh down cai "qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.3" ve roi h lam sao de cai no vay?
<vubuntor365> cac pro chi gium em vs
<vubuntor740> khoa@khoa-virtual-machine:/opt/GNS3$ sudo python gns3
<vubuntor740> em go lenh nhu the no bi loi nay ai biet giup em vs "Can't import Qt modules, PyQt is probably not installed ..."
<vubuntor740> no bao Pyqt chua cai nhung khi go lenh " sudo apt-get install pyqt4-dev-tools" thi bi loi khong cai dc
<_Tux_> vubuntor740: nó bảo chưa cài là chưa cài
<_Tux_> hoặc đơn giản là nó không tìm thấy trong python PATH
<vubuntor740> the lam sao de cai a.em cai mai ma khong dc
<chungbd> sudo apt-get install qt4 PyQt4 sip-devel qemu
<chungbd> thử cái này xem sao bạn
<vubuntor740> vang de em thu
<vubuntor740> no bi loi nay may bac :Error:  0: couldn't open source file <qemu.ui> qemu.ui: No such file or directory"
<_Tux_> hô hô
<_Tux_> làm ếu có file ui mà nó hiện UI được
<_Tux_> file đó nó compile -> lib -> program dùng nó
<_Tux_> vubuntor740: bỏ thời gian ra học linux đi
<_Tux_> làm máy móc thế chỉ tổ mất thời gian
 * _Tux_ đi ra ngoài
<vubuntor740> may tinh cua thang ban go lenh :sudo apt-get install pyqt4-dev-tools thi no chay con em thi lai ra loi
<vubuntor740> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Package pyqt4-dev-tools is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  E: Package 'pyqt4-dev-tools' has no installation candidate
<vubuntor740> :((
<vubuntor603> chao moi nguoi. hien tai minh da cai phan mem ganyremote tren ubuntu 12.04 cai dat hoan thanh da hien tren application nhung khong chay duoc. xin moi nguoi cho biet no bi loi gi?
<Stanley00> vubuntor603: m ình nghĩ bạn mới là người "cho biết lỗi gì" mới đúng chứ?
<vubuntor603> minh khong hieu
<Stanley00> !sq
<ubot2> Tham khảo cách đặt câu hỏi thông minh tại đây : http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=3359
<iSupyBot> Title: Đặt một câu hỏi thông minh như thế nào ? - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Stanley00> wow, đoán mò mà cũng ra =))
<vubuntor010> các bạn ơi,cho mình hỏi...có ai biết phần mềm nokia pc suite cho ubuntu 12.04 LTS ko?
<Stanley00> .g nokia suide ubuntu
<iPhenny> Stanley00: http://sourceforge.net/projects/nokuntu/
<iSupyBot> Title: Nokuntu: Ubuntu-Nokia connection Suite | Free Communications software downloads at SourceForge.net (at sourceforge.net)
<vubuntor010> thanks bạn...
<Stanley00> vubuntor010: lần sau chú ý search trước nha bạn,
<vubuntor010> oh, cám ơn bạn...
<vubuntor010> mình search ra rùi, nhưng hỏi lại các bạn xem có phần mềm chuẩn hơn ấy mà :D
<vubuntor010> hi
<Stanley00> vậy thì nên nói luôn là search rồi, để mọi người đỡ phải search lại nha.
<vubuntor010> ok,minh sẽ rút kinh nghiệm...
<vubuntor010> vậy bạn có biết phần mềm nào hơn ko !?
 * Stanley00 không có xài nokia
<Stanley00> mà bạn cần nó để làm gì?
<vubuntor010> mình kết nối với nokia
<vubuntor010> để trao đổi dữ liệu giữa điện thoại và pc
<vubuntor010> trong win7 mình có nokia pc suite, mà ubuntu thì  chưa biết nên...
<Stanley00> vậy thì bạn thử cái link trên kia đi, nhìn nó có vẻ ổn
<vubuntor010> mình đang thử rùi...
<vubuntor010> nó báo lỗi
<vubuntor010> the installation or removal of a software package failed
<Stanley00> !sq | vubuntor010: mình nghĩ bạn nên đọc cái này :
<ubot2> vubuntor010: mình nghĩ bạn nên đọc cái này :: Tham khảo cách đặt câu hỏi thông minh tại đây : http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=3359
<iSupyBot> Title: Đặt một câu hỏi thông minh như thế nào ? - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor010> thanks...thôi mình ko hỏi nữa
<Stanley00> vậy chắc bạn không cần mình trả lời tiếp nhỉ?
<vubuntor010> để tí nữa, mình khởi động lại máy, cài lại xem,nếu ko được thì mình sang win7 dùng nokia pc suite
<_Tux_> vote xài Android =)
<vubuntor936> cho minh hỏi cái
<vubuntor936> ubuntu và windowns 8 cái nào xịn hơn
<Stanley00> vubuntor936: để chi?
<_Tux_> vubuntor936: windows 8
<_Tux_> vubuntor936: back to windows please :)
<NgoHuy|stupid> :)
<VHNgoc> windows 7
<NgoHuy|stupid> Uynh vô đối
<LonganCrab> nhảm
<LonganCrab> Mac OSX xịn nhất
<NgoHuy|stupid> Mac khó cài hơn Uynh ah ơi
<NgoHuy|stupid> :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor936: you see?
<_Tux_> NgoHuy|stupid: nguy hiểm thế
<_Tux_> =]]
<Stanley00> lại war =))
<_Tux_> Mac OS X dễ cài nhắm
<_Tux_> =))
<NgoHuy|stupid> :(
<_Tux_> Hackintosh thì hem nói
<NgoHuy|stupid> nhà nghèo không dám đú
<NgoHuy|stupid> :-s
<LonganCrab> quit rồi
<LonganCrab> đuổi khách thành công
 * VHNgoc giết khác đãi gà
<VHNgoc> khách*
<vubuntor527> giup e voi dang dung ubuntu 12.04 gan 6 thang roi dang dung rat on dinh tu dung hom nay bat len co bang bao : "The system is running in low-graphics mode": Your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself. Sau đó là bảng "What would you like to do?": 4 lựa chọn Run in low-graphics mode for just one session; Reconfigure graphics; Troublesho
<vubuntor527> khong vao dc
<vubuntor527> lam tat ca deu vo tich
<vubuntor527> khong bat dc de vao chuong trinh
<vubuntor527> cac bac giup e voi
<vubuntor527> o khong ai giup e ah
<vubuntor649> o cac bac sao the
<vubuntor649> sao e hoi mai ma khong giup
<vubuntor661> "The system is running in low-graphics mode": Your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself. Sau đó là bảng "What would you like to do?": 4 lựa chọn Run in low-graphics mode for just one session; Reconfigure graphics; Troubleshoot the error; Exit to console login. Nhưng con chuột không hiện ra, ấn Tab hay Enter cũng vô dụng,
<vubuntor661> co ai khong giup e voi
<hieu> quit
#ubuntu-vn 2012-09-27
<vubuntor959> e cài ubuntu 12 trên vmware 9.0 thì bị lỗi này http://nr1.upanh.com/b1.s32.d2/f9cec85690393869b8cb91a46b3ebcac_49517451.capture.jpg  sau đó thì vẫn cái đặt bình thườg, ko biết có ảnh hưởg gì ko ạh :(
<C4NoC> ko
<vubuntor056> ai chỉ dùm mình cáh disable card ATI và bật card onboard với
<_Tux_> .g linux hybird graphics
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com/
<iSupyBot> Title: Linux Hybrid Graphics (at linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com)
<vubuntor056> làm sao đảm bảo rằng mình có cả card onboad nữa nhỉ?
<vubuntor056> nhỡ chỉ có mỗi cái card ời thì sao?
<_Tux_> vubuntor056: lspci | grep VGA
<vubuntor056> chỉ ra 1 card của ATI
<vubuntor056> vậy là chỉ có 1 card thôi à ?
<vubuntor056> như vậy là ko thể disable card ati đó phải ko?
<_Tux_> vubuntor056: nếu chỉ có mỗi card ATI thì chịu
<vubuntor056> chà
<_Tux_> vì cái kia là dành cho máy có công nghệ Optimus hoặc Switchable graphics
<vubuntor056> à
<vubuntor056> thấy mấy máy đời mới vẫn có cả 2 card
<vubuntor056> tửong cái nào cũng xài đc
<vubuntor056> card ATI chỉ để xem hd thì dư thừa
<vubuntor056> mà dể thì nóng máy qá
<_Tux_> vubuntor056: bạn dùng driver fglrx của AMD
<vubuntor056> ko
<_Tux_> và tinh chỉnh vài thông số
<_Tux_> nó sẽ bớt ăn điện hơn
<vubuntor056> ko thích xài driver đó :D
<vubuntor056> ko thích xài driver đó :D:D
<vubuntor056> xài xf86-video-ati thôi
<_Tux_> xài radeon thì cứ xác định là nóng
<_Tux_> chứ biết sao
 * _Tux_ cũng xài radeon từ năm 2009 đến giờ
<vubuntor056> cái card này có chơi game trên W thì choiư
<vubuntor056> chứ linux chả đc cái tích sự j
<_Tux_> vubuntor056: chơi Games
<_Tux_> xem HD đỡ hơn chút
<_Tux_> OpenCL
<_Tux_> (^ dành cho sn)
<vubuntor056> xài cái intel 4500hd xem hd cũng ngon rồi
<C4NoC> :3
 * _Tux_ 6630M vứt xó
<_Tux_> thi thoảng sang Windows cho nó bật quạt gió chơi
<vubuntor023> có ai ở đây không
<vubuntor023> ??
<vubuntor023> ai giúp tớ với :(
<vubuntor023> làm sao để truy cập vào ổ đĩa khác từ terminal vậy. Ví dụ tớ cần cài soft từ ổ D mà giờ root đang ở ổ C tớ muốn di chuyển sang ổ C thì làm thế nào
<_Tux_> vubuntor023: thì chịu
<_Tux_> Linux làm gì có ổ C ổ D mà di chuyển
<vubuntor023> không phải
<vubuntor023> :(
<vubuntor023> ý tớ
<vubuntor023> ví dụ
<vubuntor023> tớ vừa cho đĩa DVD cài software vào ổ đĩa
<vubuntor023> trong đĩa DVD
<vubuntor023> có 1 file .pl
<vubuntor023> giờ tớ muốn chạy file .pl đó
<vubuntor023> từ terminal thì làm thế nào
<vubuntor023> :(
<_Tux_> perl /đường/dẫn/đến/file/pl
<vubuntor023> cái file đó
<vubuntor023> nó nằm ở ổ đĩa
<vubuntor023> có tên
<vubuntor023> tài liệu :-s
<vubuntor023> tai lieu
<vubuntor023> có cách nào change dir vào đó được không cậu
<vubuntor023> ?
<_Tux_> cd /media/XXX/Jav/MariaOzawa
<_Tux_> vubuntor023: nếu là cd thì vô /cdrom hoặc /media tìm nhãn cái CD/DVD đó
<vubuntor023> tớ thử media rồi mà không qua được nó =="
<vubuntor023> Cd /media/tai lieu ma khong dc
<kid_> đến chỗ /tai rồi tab tab vài phát
<kid_> cho nó ra nốt chữ liệu
<vubuntor023> có phải
<vubuntor023> là do
<vubuntor023> tên có dấu cách
<vubuntor023> :(
<kid_> yup
<vubuntor023> không tabs được
<vubuntor023> :(
<kiey> co ban nao ranh cho minh hoi chut xiu
<kid_> đến phần /media
<kiey> tren ubuntu 12.04 khong su dung stardict thi minh su dung phan mem nao duoc vay cac ban
<kiey> tim ma khong thay thu vien cho bo tu dien anh viet- viet anh
<kiey> co ban nao giup minh voi
<kid_> rồi gõ ls coi
<vubuntor023> tớ vào rồi
<vubuntor023> có Setup và Tai Lieu
<vubuntor023> :S
<kid_> vubuntor023: thế vừa nãy làm sao
<kid_> .g golden dict ubuntu-vn
<iPhenny> kid_: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?p=77868
<iSupyBot> Title: GoldenDict - xứng đáng là người kế vị StarDict - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor023> @Kid tớ gõ cd Tai rồi ấn tab mà không hiện ra
<_Tux_> kiey: bạn có thể dùng GoldentDict
<_Tux_> GoldenDict*
<kiey> cam on ban
<kid_> hơ
<_Tux_> vubuntor023: cd /media/Maria\ Ozawoa
<kid_> nhiệt tình hơn từ hồi nào vậy:p
<vubuntor023> á
<vubuntor023> hiểu rồi :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor023: good
<kiey> dang talking about sez ha?
<_Tux_> kid_: dạo này hết việc làm ấy mà
<vubuntor023> thank mọi người nhiều :*
<_Tux_> kiey: no
<vubuntor023> ;;)
<kid_> kiey:  talk hồi nào
<_Tux_> kiey: bạn đang nghĩ đến sex
<kid_> toàn thực hành
<_Tux_> không phải bọn tớ
<_Tux_> :)
<kiey> cai ten maria ozawoa nghe wen lam nhe
<_Tux_> kiey: tên cái folder thôi mà
<_Tux_> ;)
<vubuntor023> rảnh rảnh lên support với mọi người :D
<kiey> tuong moi nguoi thich minh share
<kiey> minh nhieu phim em y lam :D
 * kid_ vote kick ban kiey
<kid_> share đồ xxx public
<kid_> pm đê
<kiey> tui ha
<vubuntor023> ;;)
<vubuntor023> nhân tiện
<vubuntor023> nếu mount 1 file gz
<vubuntor023> với archive mount
<vubuntor023> thì làm sao CD vào đó được vậy các bạn :D
<_Tux_> kiey: ở đây ai cũng có full collection rồi mà
<_Tux_> vubuntor023: ~/.gvfs/
<_Tux_> vô đó xem có tên archive hem
<vubuntor023> @tux ~/.gvfs/ ah bạn
<vubuntor023> không có tên archive
<vubuntor023> nó báo no dir
<_Tux_> vubuntor023: thế thì chưa có mount cái file nào ;)
<vubuntor023> tớ mount mở được rồi mà
<vubuntor023> :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor023: ls -l ~/.gvfs
<vubuntor023> sao lại là 0 nhỉ
<vubuntor023> tớ mount rồi mà
<_Tux_> hô hô
<_Tux_> thế nó chạy đi đâu
<_Tux_> =]]
<vubuntor023> giải quyết sao ta
<_Tux_> vubuntor023: vô cái folder archive đó
<vubuntor023> nó hiện cái file đó
<vubuntor023> ra ngoài màn hình
<_Tux_> nhấn Ctrl+L
<vubuntor023> archive://file%253A%252F%252F%252Fmedia%252FVMware%252520Tools%252FVMwareTools-9.2.0-799703.tar.gz/
<vubuntor023> link nó đây cậu ơi
<_Tux_> vubuntor023: thì đúng rồi còn gì
<_Tux_> vô cái ~/.gvfs thể nào cũng có
<vubuntor023> vào /.gvfs# ls >>> không có gì
<_Tux_> ~/.gvfs
<vubuntor023> tớ vào rồi
<_Tux_> hơ
<vubuntor023> ls -l >>> toltal 0 :(
<_Tux_> vui nhỉ
<_Tux_> kid_: check coi sao nào
<kid_> ?
<vubuntor023> check sao cậu
<_Tux_> kid_: chuột phải vô cái archive nào đó
<_Tux_> open with archive mounter
<vubuntor023> mount lại ah
 * kid_ windoof muôn năm
<_Tux_> vubuntor023: mình mount samba hay archive/iso
<_Tux_> nó ở $HOME/.gvfs cả
<vubuntor023> không có gì luôn
<vubuntor023> có cách nào
<vubuntor023> chạy perl trực tiếp từ đây luôn không cậu nhỉ
 * _Tux_ nghe không hiểu ;)
<vubuntor023> nghĩa là
<_Tux_> vubuntor023: cài VMware để làm gì
<_Tux_> ?
<vubuntor023> chạy luôn từ file ý
<vubuntor023> :D
<vubuntor023> chạy luôn từ file.pl
<vubuntor023> không qua terminal nữa
<_Tux_> chmod +x cái file pl đó
<_Tux_> hên xui thì nó chạy
<vubuntor023> không thấy file trong term thì sao mà chmod
<vubuntor023> :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor023: giải nén cái file đó ra
<_Tux_> file *.tar.gz
<_Tux_> mịa chả nhẽ chưa dùng file nén bao giờ
<_Tux_> cái archive mounter chỉ để preview hoặc xem nhanh file mà không phải giải nén thôi
<vubuntor023> nó nặng 2gb
<vubuntor023> ah đâu
<vubuntor023> 4gb
<vubuntor023> ><"
<vubuntor023> không muốn giải nén ấy chứ
<vubuntor023> :(
<_Tux_> VMware lấy đâu ra 4G
<_Tux_> vớ vẩn
<vubuntor023> ><
<vubuntor023> tổng hợp cả đống tool ><
<vubuntor023> :))
<vubuntor023> ;;)
<_Tux_> vubuntor023: thế kệ bạn
 * _Tux_ không liên quan
<_Tux_> ubuntu nó dùng gvfs để mount archive
<_Tux_> nên chả có lý do gì nó không ở gvfs cả
<vubuntor023> tớ chụp màn hình cho bạn xem nhé
<vubuntor023> ><"
<vubuntor023> bạn tuxe đô yêu quí đâu rồi :))
<vubuntor751> Tux yêu quí ;;)
<_Tux_> vubuntor751: lol
<vubuntor751> làm sao đặt tên được thế Tux :D
<_Tux_>  /nick xxxx
<vubuntor751> thế này có được không
<Coca> thế này là được rồi ah ;;)
<_Tux_> yeah
<vubuntor025> hello
<vubuntor025> giup minh voi
<vubuntor025> minh cai song song ubuntu va win7
<vubuntor025> minhf cai win7 truoc
<vubuntor025> sau do la cai ubuntu
<vubuntor025> win7 va ubuntu nam tren 2 o cung khac nhau
<vubuntor025> sau do minh dung easyBCD
<vubuntor025> de tao boot
<vubuntor025> nhung khi minh vao ubuntu
<vubuntor025> thi gap loi GNU GRUB version 1.99
<vubuntor025> ai co the giup minh khong
<truongan> vubuntor025, cài ubuntu nó tự quản lsy boot rồi
<truongan> cài lại đi
<_Tux_> !fix grub2
<ubot2> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<iSupyBot> Title: GRUB2 bằng tiếng Việt - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor025> cam on cac ban da support
<vubuntor025> nhung ma minh cai rat nhieu lan roi
<vubuntor025> lan nao cung bi loi nhu the nay
 * _Tux_ cài rất nhiều lần
<vubuntor025> http://i.imgur.com/21zSK.png
<_Tux_> không lần nào bị lỗi
<vubuntor025> lan nao cung bi loi
<_Tux_> vubuntor025: dùng grub để quản lý boot
<_Tux_> không nên dùng EasyBCD
<_Tux_> Ubuntu nó xài UUID
<_Tux_> nên có bao nhiêu HDD hay để boot trước boot sau
<_Tux_> cũng không sợ nhầm
<_Tux_> vubuntor025: đây là máy ảo
<_Tux_> đâu phải máy thật ?
<vubuntor025> minh cai len may that
<vubuntor025> hjx
<vubuntor025> minh phai dung easyBCD
<vubuntor025> vi khi cai xong
<vubuntor025> no tu dong boot vao win7
<vubuntor025> khong hien ra bang chon
<vubuntor025> khong hien bootmanager
<vubuntor025> :-s
<vubuntor025> [10:18] <_Tux_> : cau co nick chat khong . minh co the xin nick chat cua cau dc khong
<vubuntor025> minh gap loi nhu the nay ne
<vubuntor025> http://i.imgur.com/21zSK.png
<_Tux_> vubuntor025: nếu bạn muốn dùng bootloader của linux
<_Tux_> thfi mình chịu
 * _Tux_ không dùng bootloader của Windows
<_Tux_> thấy nó lởm + không control được
<_Tux_> vubuntor025: grub nó không tìm thấy /boot thôi
<vubuntor807> minh phat hien ra
<vubuntor807> la no khong nhan dung o dia minh cai ubuntu
<vubuntor807> o trong do minh go ls
<vubuntor807> no hien cac thu muc cua o C
<vubuntor807> trong khi minh cai ubuntu len o dia H
<_Tux_> vubuntor807: who're you?
<vubuntor807> minh la nguoi duoc ban support ve loi grub khi nay ak
<vubuntor807> minh vua out ra
<_Tux_> vubuntor807: nếu bạn dùng easyBCD
<_Tux_> thì mình không support được
<_Tux_> vậy thôi
<_Tux_> vubuntor807: cố gắng gõ TV có dấu nếu có thể
<vubuntor807> xin loi ban , minh dang dung livecd ubuntu
<vubuntor807> nen khong go duoc tieng viet
<vubuntor807> ban cho minh 1 chut nhe
<vubuntor708> chào bạn
<vubuntor708> vậy
<vubuntor708> không được dùng easyBCD
<vubuntor708> mình phải dùng gì đây
<C4NoC> grub
<vubuntor708> mình phải dùng easyBCD
<vubuntor708> vì khi cài ubuntu
<vubuntor708> nó boot thẳng vào win7 luôn
<vubuntor708> không hienr thị cho mình bootmanager
<C4NoC>  cài win trước
<C4NoC> ubuntu sau
<C4NoC> lúc cài grub, chọn thẳng vào MBR luôn
<vubuntor708> bạn cho mình hỏi thêm nhé
<vubuntor708> mình cài 2 hdh
<vubuntor708> trên 2 phân vùng khác nhau
<vubuntor708> nằm ở 2 ổ cứng khác nhau lun
<vubuntor708> như thế có ảnh hưởng gì không
<C4NoC> vubuntor708: ko
<C4NoC> chả sao
<vubuntor312> bữa trước mình có cài KDE
<vubuntor312> vào FF thì font chữ chuyển về giống mặc định của kde
<vubuntor312> giờ gỡ KDE rồi
<vubuntor312> font trên FFox vẫn bị như vậy
<vubuntor312> không biết có phải cài font cho FF lại không mọi người
<vubuntor312> hoặc làm ntn để FF chuyển về font giống như mặc định
<vubuntor312> mặc dù mình đã reset FF rồi mà không được
<vubuntor312> :(
<vubuntor312> hello
<vubuntor312> hello
<vubuntor312> có còn ai ở đây không
#ubuntu-vn 2012-09-28
<vubuntor974> huong dan cach noi mang Lan Ubuntu 9.10
<n0bawk> có gì đâu mà phải hướng dẫn
<n0bawk> cắm vào là nó chạy
<n0bawk> mà 9.10 cũ quá rồi bạn
<n0bawk> h có bản 12.04 sắp có bản 12.10 luôn rồi
<vubuntor974> biet no cu that nhu ma he thong co quan khong cho doi nen dau doi duoc
<n0bawk> làm sao làm sao?
<n0bawk> vubuntor974: ko có quyền quản trị hả?
<n0bawk> vubuntor974: vậy thì gọi bọn IT đến cho bọn nó làm
<n0bawk> khoẻ :))
<vubuntor974> k co quan tri ma cung k duoc noi mang
<vubuntor974> quan tri sao vao day lam duoc vi co quan bao mat ma> dau dau that
<n0bawk> vubuntor974: thế bạn có phải là người cài máy ko?
<vubuntor974> minh la nguoi cai may na
<n0bawk> vubuntor974: ai cài máy, ai phụ trách vấn đề mạng mẽo thì gọi người đó đến
<n0bawk> còn mặc định ubuntu cắm dây mạng vào là nó chạy
<n0bawk> vubuntor974: ờ, thế cài lại ubuntu 12.04 đi :))
<n0bawk> vubuntor974: cắm dây mạng vào có thấy cái biểu tượng mạng có kết nối ko?
<n0bawk> vubuntor974: có cài chung với windows ko?
<vubuntor974> no chay tren Cylix ban co nghe ten nay chua
<vubuntor974> Vi phan mem Ubuntu 9.10 duoc viet lai va bo bot phan mem nen gio k biet sao ma noi
<n0bawk> vubuntor974: ok
<n0bawk> vubuntor974: tóm l ại là cho xin output của cái ifconfig -a
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor974
<ubot2> vubuntor974: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<n0bawk> vubuntor974: check lại xem dây cắmd dsugn chưa, dèn trên switch và đèn ở trên máy tính (chỗ cổng mạng) đã sáng chưa
<vubuntor007> em chào các anh
<vubuntor007> cho em hỏi là em vừa cài unbuntu bằng Wubi nhưng sau đó chọn languge support để cài đặt tiếng việt rồi và em đã logout ra và đăng nhập lại mà ngôn ngữ vẫn là tiếng anh là sao ạ?
<vubuntor007> Mong các anh giúp em với, e  cám ơn nhiều ạ.
<kid__> chỉnh lại xem language support nó đang ở cái gì
<vubuntor007> dạ
<vubuntor007> ý anh là sao ạ?
<vubuntor007> em không hiểu lắm ạ?
<vubuntor007> dạ trong language support em chọn tiếng việt ạ
<kid__> https://nguyentieuhau.wordpress.com/2010/05/22/cai-dat-ngon-ngu-tieng-viet-cho-ubuntu/
<iSupyBot> Title: Cài đặt ngôn ngữ tiếng Việt cho Ubuntu | nguyentieuhaus blog (at nguyentieuhau.wordpress.com)
<kid__> vubuntor007: làm theo đó bạn
<vubuntor007> dạ cái này em search và làm theo rồi mà không được ạ
<vubuntor007> nó báo lỗi gì đó
<vubuntor007> sau đó em remove cái ngôn ngữ tiếng việt rồi cài lại mà cũng chẳng được
<kid__> post cái screenshot của phần Language support lên đây đi:)
<kid__> !up
<ubot2> Bạn có thể up ảnh lên http://imgur.com rồi gửi link về đây
<iSupyBot> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<vubuntor007> vâng đợi em tí ạ
<vubuntor007> à anh ơi chụp ảnh trong ubuntu dùng cách nào ạ
<kid__> cái nút trên keyboard đó
<vubuntor007> đợi em tý em đang chạy trên win ( vì vừa làm bài tập) để em chuyển sang ubuntu
<vubuntor390> anh Kid_ em vua hoi tieng viet day a
<vubuntor390> http://imgur.com/oMH9C
<iSupyBot> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<vubuntor974> thiet lap dia chi IP tinh trong Ubuntu bi loi nay la sao " ifupdown (eth0)          never
<vubuntor471> anh oi em chuyen duoc sang tieng viet roi a
<vubuntor471> cam on anh nhieu
<kid__> vubuntor471: bạn là 390 đó hả?
<vubuntor471> hi la do khi em chon tai khoan khoan em lai de ngon ngu la tieng anh
<vubuntor471> vang a
<kid__> okay mình được cảm ơn vì đã... không làm gì cả:#
<kid__> :3
<kid__> vubuntor974: bạn ghi rõ lỗi ra coi
<vubuntor471> nhung anh da bo thoi gian giup e the la em phai cam on roi
<vubuntor974> muon thao bo ifupdown (eth0) trong cau hinh IP tinh do
<kid__> n0bawk:
<n0bawk> kid__cooking: sao?
<n0bawk> kid__cooking: đang bận làm proceeding, nên đừng ới nhé :))
<n0bawk> vubuntor974: tháo bỏ là sao?
<vubuntor974> ro no ra
<vubuntor974> no bi loi k the thao duoc
<n0bawk> lỗi như nào?
<vubuntor974> noi mang thong roi nhu khong share dc du lieu hay printer local dc
<binnie> hello?
<binnie> :-s
<binnie> lol
<n0bawk> vubuntor974: đó là việc khác
<n0bawk> vubuntor974: tự google đi
<n0bawk> share file /printer thì phải cấu hình samba
<n0bawk> vubuntor974: tự search đi nhá, h đang bận làm việc
<n0bawk> ko xếp cúp lương thì éo có trợ giúp gì nữa
<n0bawk> :))
<vubuntor064> help me help me
<vubuntor064> giúp mình gấp với
<vubuntor064> làm sao khôi phục được dữ liệu bị xóa trên home
<vubuntor064> empty trash luôn rồi
<vubuntor064> huhuhu
<kid__cooking> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?t=436
<iSupyBot> Title: [TUT]Data Recovery - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor253> lam on chi minh cach quan li boot di! minh cai win xp truoc roi cai u sau vay gio lam sao chinh sua cho khoi dong theo y minh duoc
<vubuntor832> xin chao
<vubuntor832> cho minh hoi
<vubuntor832> chia lai o cung tren he dieu hanh linux nhu the nao
<vubuntor832> ko ai giup ah
<vubuntor832> kho qua
<kid_1> à
#ubuntu-vn 2012-09-29
<vubuntor242> hi
<vubuntor242> anh em Æ¡i
<vubuntor242> có ai không?
<vubuntor376> loi file grud-intall khi cai unbuntu 12.04.1lts
<vubuntor173> có ai ử đâu không
<vubuntor173> ai cho hỏi ubuntu cài miễn phí à
<vubuntor523> sr, cho minh hoi ti duoc khong
<vubuntor523> co cai available khong
<vubuntor523> ?
<vubuntor654> cho hoi lỗi fatal no bootable medium found khắc phục làm sao vậy các bạn???
<_Tux_> vubuntor654: bạn hỏi như thế thì chả ai trả lời được đâu
<_Tux_> bạn chỉ cần chú thích là VirtualBox nữa thì nó mới rõ ràng
<vubuntor654> bạn có thể giúp mình đc k?
<_Tux_> vubuntor654: mình đã hướng dẫn trên 4rum rồi đó thôi
<vubuntor654> nhưng mà mình không thể nào chỉnh đc CD/DVD boot trước HDH đc
<vubuntor654> mình vào phần storage chọn đc file iso rồi nhưng k biết cách cho nó boot trước
<truong_an> chọn live cd
<_Tux_> vubuntor654: http://storage6.static.itmages.com/i/12/0929/h_1348922421_3063567_d46502873e.png
<soibay> hi
<soibay> CoconutCrab: bạn có đấy không
<vubuntor666> chao cac ban
<vubuntor666> cho minh hoi mot chut cuoc khong nhi
<vubuntor666> mình mới dùng ubuntu 12.04 nhưng khi update thì chương trình báo lỗi như sau : Selecting previously unselected package libcurl3-dbg. (Reading database ... 50%dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:  reading files list for package 'apg': Is a directory E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2) A package failed to install.  Trying to recover: mong các bạn chỉ hộ mình cách khăc phục .Xin 
<_Tux_> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor666> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2) A package failed to install.
<vubuntor666> >????
<NgoHuy|stupid> .g /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<iPhenny> NgoHuy|stupid: http://askubuntu.com/questions/171205/e-sub-process-usr-bin-dpkg-returned-an-error-code-1
<iSupyBot> Title: apt - "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<NgoHuy|stupid> =]]]
#ubuntu-vn 2012-09-30
<vubuntor076> Nhờ các bạn xem log VPN giúp mình nguyên nhân nào bị lỗi cái nha.
<vubuntor076> Sep 30 09:45:05 ngoctuan NetworkManager[1030]: <info> Starting VPN service 'pptp'... Sep 30 09:45:05 ngoctuan NetworkManager[1030]: <info> VPN service 'pptp' started (org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.pptp), PID 3041 Sep 30 09:45:05 ngoctuan NetworkManager[1030]: <info> VPN service 'pptp' appeared; activating connections Sep 30 09:45:05 ngoctuan NetworkManager[1030]: <info> VPN plugin state changed: init (1) Sep 30 09:45:05 ngoct
<vubuntor076> Mình dùng ubuntu desktop 12.04 VPN vào một thiết bị cisco
<vubuntor076> co ban nao biet xin chi giup
<CoconutCrab> huh? trông chạy tốt mà
<vubuntor249> mình đang ở giao diện dòng lệnh
<vubuntor249> mình muốn chạy 1 chương trình
<vubuntor249> vi dụ như gns3
<vubuntor249> có được k nhỉ
<drnhat> Chạy thử xem có được không?
<vubuntor249> chạy như thế nào ạ
<vubuntor249> trong GUi thì chạy được
<drnhat> gõ lệnh của chương trình đó
<vubuntor249> :)
<vubuntor249> mà quên nữa
<vubuntor249> chắc là k được
<vubuntor249> ví dụ như mình cài xong ở giao diện cm là sudo apt-get install gns3
<vubuntor249> nó báo thành công
<vubuntor249> giờ sao chạy ct đó
<vubuntor249> mà k phải vào GUI
<vubuntor249> :)
<vubuntor249> ý mình là vậy
<vubuntor249> chắc là k được đâu nhỉ
 * drnhat Không biết đó là chương trình gì?
<drnhat> gns3
<drnhat> :D
<vubuntor249> :D
<vubuntor249> phần mềm giả lập roter của cisco đó bạn
<vubuntor249> ở ubuntu mình đăng nhập vào root là sudo du
<vubuntor249> nhưng ở centOS
<vubuntor249> k được nhỉ
<vubuntor249> centOS là lệnh nào để vào root vậy bạn
<vubuntor249> quên mất rồi
 * drnhat Chưa bao giờ dùng centOS, chờ cao nhân khác vậy!!!
<vubuntor249> :)
<vubuntor249> cài máy ảo
<vubuntor249> dùng cả cen với ubn
<vubuntor249> thấy nó lạ lạ
<vubuntor701> các bạn cho mình xin hướng dẫn mình cách cài ubuntu song song với win7 được không
<vubuntor701> mình cài xong toàn nó auto boot vào win7
<vubuntor701> không hiện Grub2 cho mình lựa chọn
<_Tux_> vubuntor701: bạn cài Ubuntu như thế nào ?
<Coca> Chao moi nguoi
#ubuntu-vn 2013-09-23
<vubuntor027> hello
<vubuntor027> các a cho em hỏi , em muốn cài lap trình c/c++ vào eclipse
<vubuntor027> em tìm hieu thấy có 2 cách thì pải :
<vubuntor027> 1> dùng mục help trong eclipse
<vubuntor027> 2> sudo apt-get install eclipse-cdt
<vubuntor027> cách nào được vậy mấy a
<Cua> cách nào cũng được
<vubuntor027> cách thu 2 thi nó tự động cài tất cả vào luon hã anh
<Cua> ừm
<vubuntor027> khi em down file.taz.gz về , em giải nén ra , rồi vào thư muc giải nén ./configure , nhưng nó chạy một hòi thấy nhiếu thông báo No như sau :
<vubuntor027> checking for g77... no checking for xlf... no checking for f77... no checking for frt... no checking for pgf77... no checking for cf77... no checking for fort77... no checking for fl32... no
<vubuntor027> vay là lỗi hay mình có thể bỏ qua dc anh
<Cua> nó kiểm tra xem máy có những gì để dùng
<Cua> bỏ qua được
<Cua> nếu nó không kêu error thì kệ ns
<vubuntor027> vag, thanks a nhiều
<vubuntor669> Sau khi em cài ubuntu server 10.04 trên máy ảo virtualbox, nó hiện giao diện màn hình đen kèm với "gnu grub version 1.98- 1ubuntu 13.... grub >" Em cần phải làm gì để login, setup.... ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor669: fix grub đi
<vubuntor669> ffix grub như thế nào ?
<vubuntor947> xps13@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras [sudo] password for xps13:  E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<vubuntor947> cac anh cho em hoi e bi loi nhu tren
<vubuntor947> luc nay van bthuong
<vubuntor947> nhung em lo cai cai goi ubuntu-restricted-extras r
<electr0n_> chỉ một tiến trình apt-get được chạy thôi
<electr0n_> theo mình biết là vậy :D
<electr0n_> bạn thử sudo killall apt-get
<electr0n_> rồi chạy lại apt-get thử xem
<vubuntor947> van the a oi
<vubuntor947> nay em chay cai do roi no ra cai bang co chu~ <ok>
<vubuntor947> nhung e lo tat cai terminal mat r
<vubuntor947> gio zo lai no bao' vay
<VHNgoc> okay
<VHNgoc> xóa cái /var/lib/dpkg/lock đi
<VHNgoc> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<VHNgoc> electr0n_: phải check trước đã, kill liền banh hết giờ
<electr0n_> :D
<vubuntor947> e go lenh do ma no ko thong bao gi het a
<VHNgoc> tất nhiên
<VHNgoc> sudo apt-get -f install
<VHNgoc> thêm cái đó nữa
<VHNgoc> để nó fix gói hồi nãy đang cài dở
<VHNgoc> nếu bình thường thì xong, muốn cài nữa thì cài
<vubuntor947> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.4ubuntu3_all.deb (--unpack):  subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1------------ Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.4ubuntu3_all.deb -----------E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<vubuntor947> no loi vay ay anh
<VHNgoc> hmm
<VHNgoc> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<VHNgoc> chạy cái trên coi sao
<vubuntor947> dpkg: error processing man-db (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 -----------------Errors were encountered while processing:  man-db
<vubuntor947> no lai loi a
<vn151502510> vubuntor947: trước mình từng bị một lần, khởi động lại là được. chạy thử lệnh `ps -u root` xem
<VHNgoc> vn151502510: ps -ef | grep dpkg ra đống gì?
<vubuntor947> a hinh nhu dc sudo apt-get update r
<vubuntor947> chac l on r pk a
<VHNgoc> 3:
<vubuntor783> em moi cai ubuntu 12.04 nhung khi vao language support cai tiengviet thi thong bao loi: "Software database is broken  It is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue at first."
<Stanley00> vubuntor783: Bạn có thấy dòng chữ này không? "Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue at first"
<vubuntor783> da em lam y nhu vay nhung no lai hien "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<Stanley00> vậy còn câu này "is another process using it?""
<vubuntor783> em chay lenh: sudo apt-get install -f trong terminal
<vubuntor783> em moi vao ubuntu duoc vai tieng truoc nen google mai cung khong tim duoc cach nao anh a.
<Stanley00> vubuntor783: vậy tại sao bạn lại cần cài Ubuntu? và bạn muốn cài cái tiếng Việt kia?
<vn1515025101> vubuntor783: bạn có dùng synaptic không?
<vubuntor783> da co em dung synaptic
<vn1515025101> giờ bạn có đang mở Synaptic không?
<vubuntor783> da khong mo gi het
<vubuntor783> moi firefox
<vn1515025101> thử lệnh này cho chắc `ps -f -u root | grep -P "synaptic|apt"`
<vubuntor783> da em dung roi, chay lai. lenh. "sudo apt-get install -f" duoc roi
<vubuntor783> nhung cai language support van bao loi
<vn1515025101> chịu, không từng thử. Vẫn bảo lỗi cũ à?
<vubuntor783> vang! the em moi dau dau. search google tu chieu den gio van chua co ket qua
<vn1515025101> sudo apt-get install -f có báo gì lạ không
<vubuntor783> da khong
<vubuntor783> chay 100% xong thoi
<vn1515025101> chịu rồi, không có ý tưởng gì. Bạn qua bên #ubuntu hỏi xem
<vubuntor783> vang tks a
<Stanley00> chả ai quan tâm tới /me... haiz...
<vn1515025101> nếu được thì cứ ở channel này, nếu có ai quay lại họ biết thì họ chỉ cho
<_Tux_> trường hợp quá bt mà
<_Tux_> thằng nào dùng dpkg ấy mà
<vn1515025101> nó báo broken mà
<_Tux_> cái thứ 2 cơ
<_Tux_> broken thì cho nó fix là xong
<vn1515025101> thấy bảo fix ok rồi mà vẫn báo lỗi cũ, chẳng biết nữa
<vubuntor832> may a cho em hỏi có nên cài Vim ko, em thay ng ta khuyen dung nano ...
<Cua> cài có mất gì hem?
<vubuntor832> voi lai e thấy monodevelop cũng khá giống nhau
<_Tux_> LOL
<_Tux_> vubuntor832: thôi bỏ nghề đi
<_Tux_> làm nghề này khổ lắm
<vubuntor832> @@ tai e muốn chuyen hoc 1 cai ban dau cho vững
<_Tux_> vubuntor832: học gõ tiếng việt cho vững đi
<_Tux_> :3
#ubuntu-vn 2013-09-24
<vubuntor164> v5 473 tai sao khong cai duoc unbuntu nhi?
<Stanley00> vubuntor164: nó là cái chi rứa?
<n0bawk> chắc hàng xịn quá nên chạy ko nổi :P
<vubuntor384> hi mọi người
<vubuntor384> cái máy của mình cài ubuntu
<vubuntor384> nó có 1 cái serial port là /dev/ttyS0
<vubuntor384> mình muốn viết 1 ứng dụng nhỏ gửi dữ liệu qua cổng đó
<vubuntor384> nhưng mặc định thằng ubuntu đó xuất log ra cổng đó
<n0bawk> là sao?
<n0bawk> muốn đọc cổng đó thì phải dùng chương trình đọc
<n0bawk> kết nối đến cổng đó theo chuẩn của cái cổng serial
<vubuntor384> uh
<vubuntor384> mình hiểu
<vubuntor384> mình cũng gửi nhận được từ đó
<vubuntor384> nhưng mà hiện tại thằng ubuntu nó đang dùng cổng đó để xuất log
<vubuntor384> nên dữ liệu của nó lẫn của mình lẫn lộn vào nhau
<Cua> huh
<vubuntor384> mình muốn tắt cái xuất log của ubuntu thì sao nhỉ ?
<Cua> tưởng /dev/ttyS0 là cái gì khác chứ nhỉ
<Cua> ttty S = secure
<Cua> à đâu
<Cua> serial
<Cua> :P
<n0bawk> serial port thôi mà :))
<vubuntor384> hì, mặc định thằng ubuntu nó đặt baudrate cho cổng /dev/ttyS0 là 115200,
<n0bawk> vubuntor384: theo mình hiểu thì cái mà bạn kết nối với serial dùng linux?
<vubuntor384> uh
<n0bawk> thế phải vào phần bootloader bỏ cái đó làm output đi
<vubuntor384> hiện tại thì cái ttyS0 đó đang được ubuntu sử dụng để xuất log
<n0bawk> nó sẽ ko xuất ra đấy nữa :))
<vubuntor384> hì, mình cũng hiểu sơ sơ là như thế
<vubuntor384> nhưng cụ thể hơn thì không biết làm sao
<Cua> google to the rescue
<n0bawk> console=ttyAMA0,115200
<n0bawk> có dòng này tương tự thế này thì bỏ đi
<Cua> http://oreilly.com/linux/excerpts/9780596100797/kernel-boot-command-line-parameter-reference.html
<n0bawk> cái chỗ ttyAMA0 có thể là ttyS0 hay gì gì đó :))
<vubuntor384> uh,
<vubuntor384> để mình thử xem sao
<n0bawk> cẩn thạn cấu hình xong khỏi vào em kia :))
<n0bawk> vì thường hệ thống nhúng nó dùng cổng này để truy cập vào/debug/xxx
<Cua> nhúng hẻ :3
<Cua> thảo lào
 * n0bawk đoán bừa
<vubuntor384> uh
<vubuntor384> nhúng
<vubuntor384> đúng rùi đó
 * Cua ôm stuff 
<n0bawk> tóm lại là boot vào cái bootloader qua cái cổng console đó
<Stanley00> nhúng mà nhúng cả Ubuntu thì bá quá rồi =))
<n0bawk> saud dó tắt đi thì khi boot xong linux sẽ ko viết vào cái serial port đó nữa
<n0bawk> Stanley00: thwuờng thôi, h nhúng nhưng mà toàn chip 2 nhân 1G ram thoải mái mà chạy :))
<n0bawk> còn mấy cái mình xài chỉ chạy có 100MHz :))
<n0bawk> thậm chí là 1Mhz :))
<Stanley00> chả, bây giờ tiến bộ nhỉ?
<n0bawk> Stanley00: tuỳ mục đích thôi
<vubuntor384> hì, mặcd định là nó set cái cổng đó có baudrate là 115200, như vậy nahnh quá
<Stanley00> hồi trước /me cũng có con 100MHz =)) nhúng toát mồ hôi luôn
<n0bawk> thì bạn set lại
<n0bawk> vubuntor384: nó phải khớp với cái thằng serial controller, chứ ko liên quan nhanh hay chậm
<vubuntor384> uh
<n0bawk> nếu set sai thì sẽ khỏi nói chuyện với nhau (ếu truyền nhận gì được đâu)
<vubuntor384> giờ phải mò cách sửa bootloader
<n0bawk> còn config chậm hơn thfi phải config cả 2 bên (nếu bên kia nó cho cấu hình)
<vubuntor384> hì hì, chưa ngịch cái này bao giờ
<n0bawk> Stanley00: tuỳ ứng dụng, cần chạy hẳn 1 cái linux thì mấy con 100Mhz ko nổi đâu
<n0bawk> nhiều ứng dụng chỉ cần 1 con chip dsp 20MHz là chạy phè phè rồi
<Stanley00> hồi đó do chưa có chip xịn nên lấy con cùi bắp đó ra port thử nghiệm thôi à, chờ chip mới hơn
 * Cua ôm Pi khóc
 * n0bawk sang bê trộm pi của Cua
 * Cua nhìn Pi nằm dưới đống gạch vụn
<Cua> tsk
<Cua> định mua cái sạc ở chỗ kia
<Cua> mà nghe dây lởm thì cũng hơi hơi..
<n0bawk> ờ, h phải cắm cái dâycủa con p500 vào
<n0bawk> vói lại chả hiểu sao mấy hômt rước vẫn bị rớt
<n0bawk> chắc tại torrent kinh quá >:3
 * Cua đi kiếm dây
<Cua> giờ dùng dây của con nokia
<Cua> dây con P500 thằng em cũng vứt bờ vứt bụi đâu rồi
<n0bawk> phát hiện ra là dây của bọn samsung ngắn hơn của p500 khoảng 1 mm
<Cua> 1 mm? :v
<Cua> cái đầu á?
<n0bawk> ờ
<Cua> vậy phải đi mua cái dây ngon ngon thooi:3
<n0bawk> cắm vào dt vẫn nhận nhưng mà chập chờn
<n0bawk> sạc thì đc nhưng truyền dữ liệu thì ko nên
<n0bawk> con pi thi chả hiểu sao chập chờn mấy hôm, 2 hôm nay torrent ít lại chạy phe phé chưa thấy ngỏn củ tỏi
<Cua> :3
<n0bawk> ếu hiểu sao hôm trước cái dây sạc của kindle nóng ran (như kiểuchập điện) hôm nay cắm vào lại chạy bình thường >:3
<vubuntor384> haizzz, mình tìm 1 vòng mà thấy link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<vubuntor384> nhưng mình tìm trong các thư mục hệ thống không thấy cái grub.cfg ở đâu
<Cua> xem cái tài liệu của board ấy
<Cua> vì board nó thường dùng bootloader khá kỳ quặc
<Cua> không phải của grub
<vubuntor384> vậy à
<vubuntor384> mấy bản ubuntu mình dùng đều là bản rút gọn
<n0bawk> vubuntor384: hệ thống nhúng ếu chắc có dùng grub :))
<vubuntor135> Chao cac ban
<vubuntor135> cho mình hỏi máy của mình cài ubuntu 13.04, hiện tại không tăng giảm được độ sáng màn hình
<vubuntor135> Nhờ các pro giúp mình với
#ubuntu-vn 2013-09-25
<vubuntor823> hi
<Cua> hi
<vubuntor823> ban cho min hoi
<vubuntor823> minh cai goi tieng viet khong duoc
<Cua> !ibus-unikey
<vubuntor823> giup minh voi
<vubuntor823> no bao the nay
<vubuntor823> firefox-locale-vi hunspell-vi ibus-unikey language-pack-gnome-vi language-pack-gnome-vi-base language-pack-vi language-pack-vi-base libreoffice-help-vi libreoffice-l10n-vi thunderbird-locale-vi
<vubuntor823> scim
<vubuntor823> scim cai roi
<Cua> ibus
<Cua> không phải scim
<vubuntor823> nhung tren may chua co ngon ngu tieng viet
<vubuntor823> vay thi sao
<Cua> bạn đang dùng bản ubuntu bao nhiêu?
<vubuntor823> 13.04
<Cua> vậy thì dùng scim-unikey
<Cua> lộn
<Cua> ibus-unikey
<vubuntor823> trong phan keyboard input
<vubuntor823> chon ibus roi install cung bao loi
<Cua> lỗi là gì?
<vubuntor823> firefox-locale-vi hunspell-vi ibus-unikey language-pack-gnome-vi language-pack-gnome-vi-base language-pack-vi language-pack-vi-base libreoffice-help-vi libreoffice-l10n-vi thunderbird-locale-vi
<vubuntor823> thay vi ibus hay scim thi trong phan install language phai add cai tieng viet phai khong
<Cua> vào terminal, gõ sudo aptitude install ibus-unikey
 * Cua đi ăn cơm
<vubuntor823> de minh lam thu
<vubuntor823> thanks nha
<vubuntor400> may a cho e hoi , em tao project C moi : empty project
<vubuntor400> nhung khi lap trinh build no bao loi reference main
<vubuntor400> make error
<vubuntor400> neu theo file mau Helloworld thi co ve em thieu file : Binary
<_Tux_> cài đủ tool chưa
<vubuntor400> chay file mau Hello thi ok roi a Tux
<vubuntor400> vay la du tool r dung ko a
<_Tux_> vubuntor400: chạy trên cli ổn chưa đã?
<vubuntor400> chay tren cli on roi anh
<_Tux_> thế thì kiểu gì chả build được
<_Tux_> còn hem chạy được make
<_Tux_> vì hem có Makefile
<vubuntor400> Description	Resource	Path	Location	Type make: *** [FP1] Error 1	FP1		 	C/C++ Problem undefined reference to `main'	FP1		 	C/C++ Problem
<n0bawk> :))
<_Tux_> vubuntor400: please show me code
<vubuntor400> #include <stdio.h> #include <stdlib.h>  int main(void) { 	printf("!!!Hello World!!!"); /* prints !!!Hello World!!! */ 	return EXIT_SUCCESS; }
<vubuntor400> code e giong y chag code mau ah , a Tux
<_Tux_> !paste
<vubuntor400> em tim ra roi :
<vubuntor400> pai vao` : Debug As > config > chon duong dan project dang lam
<vubuntor400> thanks a Tux :D
<_Tux_> debug là chế độ khác
<vubuntor400> em chinh luon cai Run as
<n0bawk> int main(){...}
<n0bawk> hoặc int main(int argc, char** argv) {...}
<n0bawk> cái kia nó báo ko thấy main cũng ko có gì lạ :))
<vubuntor205> a, a Tux , sao cai Project > Open Project no ko hien lien cho minh mo ta
#ubuntu-vn 2013-09-26
<vubuntor403> alo
<vubuntor403> có anh em nào đó không, cho em hỏi tí
<vubuntor403> có ai online hong?
<vubuntor403> cho em hoi tí
<vubuntor654> con ai do khong
<vubuntor654> cho em hoi ti
<yiyeon|teo`> !ask
<vubuntor654> em dang cai ubuntu
<vubuntor654> dang phan vung o cung. em dung lenh "gparted" nhung khong duoc
<yiyeon|teo`> ???
<yiyeon|teo`> nói rõ hơn đc k
<vubuntor654> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=17402&start=0
<yiyeon|teo`> bạn phân vùng ra làm sao
<vubuntor654> em lam giong nhu huong dan vay do
<vubuntor654> alt + f2, gparted
<yiyeon|teo`> rồi sao
<vubuntor654> nhung khong duoc
<yiyeon|teo`> k đc là k đc cái gì chứ
<n0bawk> cài gparted chưa?
<vubuntor654> only root may run it
<n0bawk> gksu gparted
<vubuntor654> vua tai file iso, burn ra dia, dang chay bang dia DVD ne, chua cai duoc
<n0bawk> gksudo gparted
<yiyeon|teo`> chạy  lênh terminal xem sao
<yiyeon|teo`> Ctrl+Alt+T
<yiyeon|teo`> hoặc nhấn cửa sổ win ấn gp là có gparted mà
<vubuntor654> de em thu coi
<vubuntor654> gksu gparted --> duoc roi
<vubuntor654> hi hi
<vubuntor654> eo`
<vubuntor654> right click nhung khong co chuc nang resize
<vubuntor654> vay sao phan vung duoc day?
<vubuntor654> giup voi moi nguoi oi
<n0bawk> ko dc thi` phai? xem lai.
<n0bawk> xem day' la` phan vung` nao`
<n0bawk> co' ho~ tro. hay ko
<n0bawk> co' resize đc ko
<vubuntor654> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=17402&start=0 em lam theo huong dan nay ma
<n0bawk> hoặc click nhầm chỗ :))
<n0bawk> ntfs hả?
<n0bawk> nếu như ko chuẩn thì cũng ko resize đc :))
<vubuntor654> da
<n0bawk> !bg | vubuntor654
 * electr0n_ resize binh thuong
<vubuntor654> ntfs
<n0bawk> vubuntor654: reboot vào windows, check disk tử tế, shutdown đàng hoàng
<n0bawk> rồi boot lại vào linux
<n0bawk> xem có resize đc ko
<n0bawk> đừng có hibernate hay suspend
<n0bawk> :))
<vubuntor654> ok, de em thu xem sao
#ubuntu-vn 2013-09-27
<Cua> C4NoC: poke
<vubuntor703> may ban cho minh hoi ve cach cai game tren ubuntu 12.04 cai
<Stanley00> cài như mọi phần mềm khác thôi mà
<vubuntor703> nhung mjh dow game ve k mo ra dc ban oi
<Stanley00> phần mềm khac bạn cài thế nào? @@
<Stanley00> sao không cài từ kho mà lại down về?
<vubuntor703> vi du nhu window
<vubuntor703> ah
<vubuntor703>  kho k co game onl lai ban ah
<Stanley00> vậy khả năng không cài được là rất cao
<vubuntor703> sao ki vay?
<Stanley00> bạn đinh cài game gì? file tải về có đuôi là gì?
<vubuntor703> de mjh xem
<vubuntor703> .exe
<Stanley00> @@
<electr0n_> =))
<Stanley00> exe thì chỉ chạy trên window thôi nha. vậy cho khỏi lăn tăn =))
<vubuntor703> sao
<vubuntor703> ec
<electr0n_> đầu tiên bạn phải down phần mềm có tên windows về cài trước đã =))
<vubuntor703> mjnh moi saj ubuntu lan dau tien nen cha biet j
<vubuntor703>  chj mjh voi :D
<Stanley00> vậy thì tìm tài liệu căn bản mà học. Căn bản nhất là "Ubuntu không phải window:
<vubuntor703> uh ma mjh down cai clipgrab de down video cung k dc la sao ban
<vubuntor703> mjh cung cai terminal r ma down fjle ve k mo len dc
<electr0n_> lý do bạn sử dụng ubuntu là gi?
<vubuntor703> k vi rut :D
<Stanley00> clipgrab? tên một chương trình à?
<vubuntor703> um nhu idm  cua window
<Stanley00> cũng là đuôi exe à?
<electr0n_> Stanley00: vừa search thì có bản cho linux
<electr0n_> tar.gz
<Stanley00> nhưng mà nói chung mới dùng thì cứ trong kho mà cài @@
<vubuntor703> uh
<Stanley00> dùng từ kho cho quen... cứ như window hoài thì *hỏng người* hết =))
<vubuntor703>  cho linux ma
<vubuntor703>  cai clipgrab
<electr0n_> vubuntor703: sử dụng downthemall của firefox cũng ổn
<vubuntor703> electron cai cai do nhu the nao chj mjh voi
<electr0n_> mở firefox search downthemall :|
<Stanley00> vubuntor703: có lẽ bài học thứ hai là nên tập dùng "google", không phải cái gì cũng hỏi như thế @@
<vubuntor703> ec
<vubuntor703> tim hju google
<vubuntor703> van k caj dc
<vubuntor703> nenmoi hoj
<vubuntor703> chu bjt aj hoj chj
<Stanley00> chứng tỏ google chưa đúng
<vubuntor703> :D
<Stanley00> chẳng hạn, như cài downthemall cho firefox nên google trước khi hỏi như thế @@
<Cua> VN mình thích IDM nhỉ
<Cua> nhớ hồi đó được cái license IDM
<Cua> vì dịch hay làm gì giúp nó
<Cua> từ lâu lắc rồi
<Cua> thủa quay số
<Cua> chả hiểu sao giờ nước mình khoái IDM thế
<VHNgoc> sn có khác :3
<Cua> giống yahoo, chrome
<Cua> chrome ở VN đi đến đâu cũng thấy người ta dùng
<VHNgoc> tiện thôi
<Cua> tương tự vụ winrar/winzip
<Cua> trước toàn winzip
<Cua> sau này toàn winrar
<Cua> chắc vì nó không bắt crack
<electr0n_> giờ chuyển từ chrome sang crôm+ rồi :))
 * Cua chưa thấy ai dùng crom+ gì đó cả
<Cua> chắc do mình người tiền sử
<Cua> không theo kịp thời đại
<vubuntor703> hjx
<vubuntor703> chat ra cai ban window 8 sai qa
 * Cua thấy 'save as..' của firefox down cũng đủ nhanh rồi, chả IDM làm gì
<electr0n_> (y)
<electr0n_> về windows cho lành đi bạn :))
<Cua> quen cái thói quen thời quay số, cứ để nó download rồi đi đọc wed
<vubuntor872> co ai con thuc khong
<vubuntor872> em hoi ti
#ubuntu-vn 2013-09-28
<vubuntor693> unity 2d for ubuntu 13.04
#ubuntu-vn 2013-09-29
<vubuntor204> cho tôi hỏi
<Stanley00> ?
<vubuntor204> tôi muốn cái 1 máy in cho 2 may : 1may ubuntu và 1 may winxp phải cài sao ?
<vubuntor204> 2 máy xài 2 modem riêng biệt , ket nối thông qua 1 cong dây mang nói vào 2 modem
<Stanley00> chuyện này thì em chịu, chưa cài máy in cho ubuntu lần nào
<vubuntor204> may xài ubuntu và windom deu cài may in chay ook het
<vubuntor204> tai muốn share máy in ra xài
<vubuntor204> help me , huhuhu
<Stanley00> chắc bác xem qua link này xem https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<vubuntor204> để xem đã , cảm ơn ông trước nha
<vubuntor204> có một vấn dề
<vubuntor204> 2 may hok cùng hub
<Stanley00> đó trở thành vấn đề setup/config modem rồi, Ubuntu làm sao xử lý được?
<Stanley00> mà tại sao lại phải dùng tới 2 modem nhỉ?
<vubuntor204> may cơ quan mà, 1modem ra internet , 1modem vao nội bộ
<vubuntor204> nội bộ thi chĩnh IP tinh mói vao dc
<vubuntor204> neu chĩnh ip tinh , 2 modem thong qua 1 cong day mang , lieu co share may in dc hem.
<Stanley00> thế ai quản lý hạ tầng mạng đó. chỉ cần ping/kết nối tới ip máy in được là được rồi mà, cùng/khác modem đâu có ý nghĩa gì đâu?
<vubuntor204> làm cách nào ông chỉ giup voi , huhu hu
<Stanley00> chịu thôi, đã bào là /me chưa cài máy in lần nào mà
<vubuntor204> hic
#ubuntu-vn 2014-09-23
<vubuntor207> alo
<Dynamo> ola
<vubuntor207> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<vubuntor207> cai nay la sao vay?
<vubuntor207> k co ai ah?
<vubuntor207> nobody helps me
<vubuntor207> :(
<FlyingChicken> .g could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open
<SuperLuserv2> FlyingChicken: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15433/unable-to-lock-the-administration-directory-var-lib-dpkg-is-another-process
<vubuntor207> doc roi nhung k co dc
<vubuntor207> hay la tai t dang update?
<lewtds> ps -e | grep dpkg xem có cái process nào đang chạy k
<lewtds> nếu k có thì xóa file lock đi
<FlyingChicken> vubuntor207: đang update thì đúng rồi
<FlyingChicken> vubuntor207: đang update thì bị lock là đúng rồi*
<vubuntor207> the ah
<vubuntor207> update ca tieng roi chua xong
<vubuntor207> hajzzz
<vubuntor207> ma -e | grep dpkg la cai gi vay?
<FlyingChicken> vubuntor207: gõ thử đi
<lewtds> "ps -e | grep dpkg"
<vubuntor207> command not found
<favadi> nhớ không gõ " nhé
<favadi> :P
<vubuntor207> k co dc ah
<vubuntor612> hello
<vubuntor612> cho minh hoi chia o cung trong ubuntu ntn vay?
<favadi> vubuntor612: bạn có thể dùng gparted
<vubuntor612> uhm
<vubuntor612> nhung chon phan vung ext3 4 hay j j
<vubuntor612> minh de chua du lieu ay ma
<favadi> vubuntor612: vậy câu hỏi của bạn là gì?
<vubuntor612> minh cung biet dung gparted nhung k biet chon ntn
<favadi> nếu bạn không có câu hỏi thì không ai trả lời được
<vubuntor612> thi minh vua hoi do thoi
<favadi> là?
<vubuntor612> dinh dang khi tao phan vung moi la j?
<vubuntor612> vi du cua windows la ntfs
<vubuntor612> thi cua linux la j?
<vubuntor612> @@
<favadi> vubuntor612: nếu bạn không rành
<favadi> để mặc định, ext4
<vubuntor612> the nhu ban hieu biet nhieu thi ban chon j?
<favadi> vubuntor612: moi cũng không hiểu biết nhiều, giờ laptop moi đang xài mặc định ext4 :P
<vubuntor612> the ah
<favadi> nguyên tắc: nếu không rành cứ mặc định mà dùng
<vubuntor612> the ext3 2 thi sao
<vubuntor612> ban co biet k
<favadi> vubuntor612: hiện tại có rất ít lý do để sử dụng ext3
<favadi> trừ khi bạn muốn dùng ext2 cho /boot
<lewtds> ext4 hết đê
<vubuntor612> uh
<favadi> vubuntor612: bạn cứ yên tâm là ext4 đúng trong hầu hết các truờng hợp
<lewtds> như kiểu win ngày xưa dùng fat32 bh chuyển hết ntfs ý
<vubuntor612> t chia o de sau nay cai lai k bi mat het du lieu
<favadi> cài xong để im sao mất được dữ liệu :P
<vubuntor612> thi neu nhu sau nay bi loi hdh, hoac update
<vubuntor612> phai cai lai
<vubuntor612> hom nay update bi loi
<favadi> vubuntor612: lỗi gì?
<vubuntor612> the la k vao dc
<vubuntor612> no yeu cau phai co dvd cai dat ubuntu
<vubuntor612> ma t lai cai tu usb
<vubuntor612> cancel xong roi restart
<favadi> bạn có thể post chi tiết lỗi không?
<favadi> http://ask.ubuntu-vn.org/
<vubuntor612> the la k vao dc
<SuperLuserv2> [ Ubuntu-vn Q&A ] - ask.ubuntu-vn.org
<vubuntor612> gio k chup dc hinh nua roi
<vubuntor612> dang chay ubuntu tren usb
<vubuntor612> k vao dc win
<favadi> khi sử dụng ubuntu nói riêng và linux nói riêng
<favadi> không có lỗi nào tự dưng sinh ra mà không thể debug cả
<favadi> :{
<favadi> đa phần do nguời sử dụng
<vubuntor612> thi t vao ubuntu recovery
<vubuntor612> cai j ma block block
<vubuntor612> k fix dc
<vubuntor612> vs lai o cung vua mat het du lieu
<favadi> ok, nguyên nhân nằm ở cái gì cái gì đấy :P
<vubuntor612> nen cai lai cung cha sao
<vubuntor612> k fix dc thi cai lai
<vubuntor612> co sao dau
<vubuntor612> he
<favadi> vubuntor612: ồ, nếu bạn suy nghĩ như vậy thì sử dụng sẽ rất mất thời gian :P
<vubuntor612> uhm
<favadi> nhưng đó là lựa chọn của bạn
<vubuntor612> nhung t k biet cach sua
<vubuntor612> nen chi con cach cai lai thoi
<vubuntor612> moi dung ubuntu nen chang biet
<vubuntor612> ma luc cai`
<vubuntor612> phan edit partition
<vubuntor612> mount point
<vubuntor612> trong bai huong dan thi de la /
<favadi> vubuntor612: vậy bạn nên đọc qua https://ubuntu-manual.org/
<favadi> ubuntu dễ sử dụng nhưng nếu làm mà không biết mình làm gì thì rất nguy hiểm
<vubuntor612> the biet nhieu hon thi de la j
<favadi> nếu bạn không muốn tìm hiểu thì rất khó sử dụng ubuntu
<vubuntor612> di nhien
<favadi> giống như bạn dùng trâu cày thì đơn giản, cũng cày xong mẫu ruộng
<favadi> nhưng dùng máy cày thì phải học
<vubuntor612> luc dau bo cuoc k muon dung
<vubuntor612> vi thay no rac roi hon windows
<favadi> đúng, vì đi ô tô khó hơn đi bộ
<favadi> quyền lựa chọn là của bạn
<vubuntor612> gio t k biet thi t hoi cac ban
<vubuntor612> ai moi dau cung k biet nhieu
<vubuntor612> phai hoc hoi t ng nay ng no
<vubuntor612> dung k nao?
<favadi> đúng, nhưng tự học vẫn là quan trọng
<favadi> :P
<n0bawk> biết nhiều để ko phải mất $$ vì những thứ ngu ngốc do thiếu hiểu biết :D
<vubuntor612> thi di nhien hoi nhu the nay k dc nhieu
<vubuntor612> phai tu tim hieu thoi
<favadi> hoan nghênh tinh thần
<vubuntor612> t chua bao h phai mang may tinh di sua vi loi win hay phan mem ca
<vubuntor612> co phan cung thi k biet thoi
<vubuntor612> toan tu cai win cai phan mem het
<vubuntor612> nen t co kha nang tu hoc dc
<vubuntor612> :D
<vubuntor612>  thoi cho t hoi may cau nua roi di cai lai day
<favadi> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor612> neu tat ca cac disk dat la ext4 thi chon o cai dat he thong ntn?
<favadi> đơn giản nhất thì chỉ cần một phân vùng
<favadi> mount vào /
<favadi> khuyên dùng thì tách biệt / và /home
<favadi> nếu bạn cần swap thì thêm một phân vùng nữa
<lewtds> swap để file cũng được
<vubuntor612> nghia la o de luu du lieu thi mount point dat la /home?
<vubuntor612> ram 4g thi swap de dung luong bn?
<favadi> đơn giản thì để = ram
<favadi> vì 4gb không đáng bao nhiêu
<favadi> dữ liệu thuờng để ở /home
<favadi> dữ liệu thì 20GB là thoải mái
<favadi> moi xài / có 10GB
<favadi> :P
<vubuntor612> the neu nhu sau nay t muon cai lai windows
<vubuntor612> ma ubuntu chi co 1 phan vung
<vubuntor612> cai lai windows thi no se format het ca phan vung do
<vubuntor612> the thi /home cung mat het con j
<favadi> yep, nếu muốn dùng windows thì nên để riêng ra một phân vùng từ bây giờ
<vubuntor612> thi do
<favadi> vậy câu hỏi là?
<vubuntor612> thi chia nhu the nao ay
<vubuntor612> dinh dang la ext4
<vubuntor612> con mount point?
<vubuntor612> de empty ha?
<favadi> thôi vầy cho nhanh, / 20GB, /home nhiều nhất có thể, swap 4GB, phần còn lại để dành xài windows
<vubuntor612> the t cai dat phan mem, game tren ubuntu
<vubuntor612> thi chac phai nhieu hon
<vubuntor612> 100GB du k nhi
<favadi> thực ra rất khó xài hết 100GB
<favadi> nhưng nếu dư ổ cứng thì đó là tùy chọn của bạn
<favadi> (đang nói cho /)
<lewtds>  /home mới là cái tốn dung lượng vì bạn tải file, phim, nhạc liên tục
<lewtds> còn / thì cùng lắm chỉ lên đến 10-15GB thôi
<vubuntor612> neu la file nhac, phim... thi chac t luu vao disk t da chia
<vubuntor612> con disk de chay ubuntu
<vubuntor612> chi de cai phan mem, phan mo rong, game...
<favadi> kết luận: / 20GB là đủ
 * favadi đi ngủ
<vubuntor612> di het roi
<vubuntor612> hajzzz
<vubuntor612> alo alo
#ubuntu-vn 2014-09-24
<vubuntor106> hi
<vubuntor106> có ai đây ko
<vubuntor106> cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor106> mình đang dùng bản ubuntu 14.04,mình muốn chuyển thanh Laundcher xuống dưới đáy màn hình thay vì nằm bên trái có dc ko, ai giúp mình với
<vubuntor106> diễn đanf gì ko có ai zậy ta
<vubuntor316> hello
#ubuntu-vn 2014-09-25
<vubuntor125> mọi người cho mình hỏi. mình ms chuyển sang dùng linux.
<vubuntor125> máy mình có hai ổ cứng. một ổ 32gb đang cài linux lên đó. mình muốn chỉnh file lưu khi down xong của Jdownloader lên ổ kia để tránh full ổ nhưng sao trong mục chọn chỗ lưu lại ko có ổ kia( ổ không cài win)
<TuxChanDoi> vubuntor125: thì vào options của jDownloader mà chỉnh?
<vubuntor125> mình có nói ở trên đấy. vào setting chỉnh nhưng nó không hiện các ổ đĩa của ổ cứng kia. Chỉ hiện thị root.... mình không muốn lưu lên ổ cài linux, .
<vubuntor107> co ai k
<TuxChanDoi> không
<vubuntor107> giup t vs giup t vs
<vubuntor107> sao cai ethernet network t k enable dc
<vubuntor107> chi dung wifi dc thoi
<vubuntor107> cam cap vao k dc
<vubuntor107> TuxChanDoi help me
<vubuntor107> k ai giup toi ah
<vubuntor107> buon the
<n0bawk> cắm cáp vào có cấp đc ip ko?
<vubuntor107> k
<vubuntor107> k co phan ung gi ca
<vubuntor107> luon luon disconnected
<n0bawk> thế chắc ko cấp đc ip
<n0bawk> bình thường bạn vẫn vào đc?
<vubuntor107> bt t vao bang wifi
<vubuntor107> nay cam thu bang day nhung k dc
<n0bawk> thế thì check lại
<n0bawk> switch/router
<n0bawk> check lại dây
<n0bawk> rồi sau đó check xem có cấp phát đc ip hay ko
<n0bawk> ko cấp đc ip thì đặt ip tĩnh
<n0bawk> nói chung là có rất nhiều nguyên nhân dẫn đến kết quả trên
<n0bawk> muốn biết vì sao thì phải điều tra + thử nghiệm dài dài
<vubuntor107> t rut day cua bo phat wifi cam truc tiep vao may ma
<vubuntor107> chac chan k phai tai day roi
<vubuntor107> ma n0bawk dang dung linux nao vay?
<n0bawk> vubuntor107: ubuntu?
<vubuntor107> uh
<n0bawk> cũng có thể là bạn dùng chung với windows
<n0bawk> nếu dùng chung với windows
<vubuntor107> k
<n0bawk> thì vào windows tắt cái power management của cái ethernet đi
<n0bawk> vậy thôi
<vubuntor107> t cai han ubuntu roi
<vubuntor107> xoa windos di roi
<n0bawk> trước đó có cài windows?
<vubuntor107> co
<n0bawk> thế chắc là dị rồi
<n0bawk> bị hw locked :))
<vubuntor107> cai bi loi hay sao ay
<n0bawk> túm lại là h vào bios
<vubuntor107> luc cai no download packages ca ngay cung k xong
<n0bawk> tìm các clear cái state của cái card
<vubuntor107> den nua dem moi xong
<n0bawk> thế thôi
<vubuntor107> @@
<vubuntor107> hay t cai ban ubuntu thap hon
<vubuntor107> state cua card la gi
<vubuntor317> xin chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor255> hi
<vubuntor255> moi nguoi co the giup minh duoc ko
#ubuntu-vn 2014-09-26
<vubuntor193> Chao cac ban
<vubuntor193> xin chi minh cach bao mat ubuntu server 14.04.1, ngoai ufw firewall ra con cai gi nua de bao mat server khong?
<vubuntor193> khong co ai ah? ubuntu vn it nguoi share huong dan nhi.
<vubuntor193> lau wa ma k ai tra loi giup cau hoi
#ubuntu-vn 2014-09-27
<vubuntor814> hello
<vubuntor814> co ai k
<vubuntor814> alo
<n0bawk> thứ 7 mọi người đi chơi hết rồi :))
<vubuntor814> lam sao de cai game bang playonlinux dc nhi
<vubuntor814> unable to find the CD-ROM
<vubuntor814> hjx
<n0bawk> vubuntor814: nhét cdrom vào
<n0bawk> rồi mount vào chỗ nàod dấy
<n0bawk> rồi bảo nó đến đấy mà tìm
<n0bawk> vậy thôi
<vubuntor814> mount roi
<vubuntor814> co dc dau
<n0bawk> còn mấy cái game phải hack cdrom
<n0bawk> thì thôi quit đi
<n0bawk> he he
<n0bawk> ở đây ko support mấy cái đấy :P
<n0bawk> do it yourself
<vubuntor814> :v
<vubuntor814> thế cho hỏi font của FF ấy
<vubuntor814> lướt web chữ bé tí
<vubuntor814> mà k thay đổi đc font
<vubuntor814> vào content chỉnh vẫn k dc
<vubuntor814> font chẳng đẹp tí nào
<n0bawk> font là 1 vấn đề phức tạp
<n0bawk> firefox cho phép bạn force dùng 1 font nhất định
<n0bawk> bạn vào dadáy mà chỉnh thành font mình muốn
<n0bawk> còn ko thì bạn cài font của ms vào máy
<n0bawk> thế là xong
<n0bawk> chi tiết làm thế nào xin mời google (vì tôi ko muốn nói lại những thứ người ta đã nói di nói lại rất nhiều lần)
<vubuntor814> search hết rồi
<vubuntor814> cài ms font hết rồi
<vubuntor814> k đc thì mới hỏi chứ
<n0bawk> ko đc như lào?
<n0bawk> cho xin 500 hình :))
<n0bawk> mặc định ubuntu mình cài vào
<n0bawk> font đã lung linh chả phải làm gì
<vubuntor814> chụp rồi đây
<vubuntor814> nhưng chả biết gửi cho U kiểu j
<n0bawk> link?
<vubuntor814> up kieu j ay
<vubuntor814> chờ tì up lên mediafire vậy
<vubuntor814> đây nè
<vubuntor814> http://www.mediafire.com/view/ksbwkdbc9w034ff/Screenshot%20from%202014-09-27%20125042.png#
<SuperLuserv2> [ Simple File Sharing and Storage. ] - www.mediafire.com
<vubuntor814> https://www.mediafire.com/?1a9etca269y21rq
<SuperLuserv2> [ Screenshot from 2014-09-27 130631 ] - www.mediafire.com
<n0bawk> font thế kia là chuẩn ròi
<n0bawk> còn kêu ca gì nữa
<vubuntor814> chuẩn j chứ
<vubuntor814> bé ti hí í
<vubuntor814> có cái chữ trong khung chat thì to thôi
<vubuntor814> font lúc duyêt bằng FF trong windows đẹp hơn nhiều
<n0bawk> muốn to lên thì dùng nút ++
<n0bawk> chắc máy xịn màn hình xịn nên chữ bé :))
<vubuntor814> phóng to thì ảnh mờ
<vubuntor814> hajzzz
<VHNgoc> set minimum font size?
<vubuntor814> k chang set j ca
<VHNgoc> thi` set di
<vubuntor814> t set trong content roi
<vubuntor814> k dc
<VHNgoc> chup hinh cai font setting roi gui len day xem thu
<vubuntor814> font setting ở đâu?
<vubuntor814> của FF hả
<VHNgoc> uh
<vubuntor814> https://www.mediafire.com/?0o1lwbqmem92dym
<SuperLuserv2> [ Screenshot from 2014-09-27 140403 ] - www.mediafire.com
<VHNgoc> trong mục Advanced ấy
<vubuntor814> k dc ma
<vubuntor814> t chinh roi
<VHNgoc> nút advanced chứ không phải cái tab advanced
<VHNgoc> cứ cho xem đi
<vubuntor814> https://www.mediafire.com/?rx3v80qbqdgw7fh
<SuperLuserv2> [ Screenshot from 2014-09-27 141138 ] - www.mediafire.com
<VHNgoc> \-:
<VHNgoc> cái advanced font settings (bên cái Size:16 ở hình trước) chứ không phải cái tab advanced
<vubuntor814> ah ah
<vubuntor814> https://www.mediafire.com/?0w0bztmziwxjhcd
<SuperLuserv2> [ Screenshot from 2014-09-27 141737 ] - www.mediafire.com
#ubuntu-vn 2014-09-28
<vubuntor934> hêlô
<vubuntor934> có ai k nhỉ
#ubuntu-vn 2015-09-21
<hungnv> CoconutCrab, sao về sớm vậy
<MrTuxHdb> về cho con bú :))
 * CoconutCrab về sớm còn chăm sóc gia đình, mẹ già con thơ :'3
<hungnv> nó có con rồi hả?
<hungnv> wtf
<CoconutCrab> chÆ°a :3
<stk> hungnv: #vnluser
<CoconutCrab> em thích nghĩ như thế thôi 3:
<stk> hungnv: room này log bị lưu
<stk> public
<hungnv> có sao đâu :D
 * CoconutCrab đem khoe tình trạng hôn nhân và sức khỏe nam khoa cho google 
<CoconutCrab> để cho các bạn gái tìm đến
<hungnv> CoconutCrab, http://s3.amazonaws.com/lyah/listmonster.png  :-D
<stk> :V
<CoconutCrab> (hoặc là để cho nó hiện ads xxx)
<hungnv> sorry Cua, anh tưởng ở lâu
<hungnv> tính tối nay đi ăn uống gì đó
<CoconutCrab> cái kia giống của haskell
<CoconutCrab> em phải về mà, hết budget rồi :'3
<MrTuxHdb> linked list?
<CoconutCrab> learn you a haskell for greater good
<hungnv> uh, sáng nay mới vào coi thử
<CoconutCrab> eww
<CoconutCrab> sao người người nhà nhà đổ đi học haskell thế này
<CoconutCrab> chả có nhẽ...
<CoconutCrab> là bài nói của mình có tác dụng? :v
<CoconutCrab> did not expect that
<hungnv> nghe nói nên tò mò thôi
<hungnv> stk, ko report gì SFD à?
<CoconutCrab> thế là có tác dụng rồi :3
<stk> hungnv: chÆ°a
<stk> hungnv: CN nằm nhà cả ngày
<stk> đuối hàng
<stk> để report
<hungnv> mày bỏ chạy xe đạp rồi hả, sao càng ngày càng phình ra vậy
<stk> douma
<CoconutCrab> hue
<CoconutCrab> google chuẩn bị hiện ads thuốc giảm cân
<CoconutCrab> prepare your wallet
<stk> bigdata powah
<MrTuxHdb> stk: =]]
<hungnv> CoconutCrab, cơ bản là khi nghe cu present xong, vẫn chưa hiểu gì
<MrTuxHdb> hungnv: bữa coi ảnh 2009
<MrTuxHdb> stk: nó còn ngon
<hungnv> nhưng gây tò mò khá  nhiều
<MrTuxHdb> giờ hết rồi
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<hungnv> anh có ảnh nó lúc đó nè
<CoconutCrab> hungnv: :D
<hungnv> 1st day of Saligonlug
 * CoconutCrab biết vậy post thêm vài cái ảnh magik lên
<CoconutCrab> kiểu haskell warp vs nginx
<MrTuxHdb> hungnv: bài nói hôm SFD là CoconutCrab tua lại mấy đoạn chat ở #vnluser haha
<hungnv> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-Itf7xWreGaY/SkJuaF1dbsI/AAAAAAAAAFE/TVOtZEWEfE4/w1208-h906-no/5068_105728784232_102312449232_1830052_8160386_n.jpg
<CoconutCrab> ảnh từ thủa nào vậy ta
<hungnv> 2009 hay 2008 gì đó
<vubuntor894> em chào các anh
<CoconutCrab> and?
<vubuntor894> ^^
<vubuntor894> ERROR:  Could not find a valid gem 'rails' (= 4.2.4) in any repository ERROR:  Possible alternatives: rails
<vubuntor894> các anh xem hộ lỗi j vậy
<MrTuxHdb> lỗi không có gem
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<vubuntor894> ok thanks anh
<vubuntor894> install gem thì lại ra lỗi này ERROR:  While executing gem ... (Errno::EACCES)     Permission denied - /var/lib/gems
<vubuntor894> ???
#ubuntu-vn 2015-09-22
<vubuntor795> ai Æ¡i
<Stanley00> vubuntor795: hi bạn?
<vubuntor795> Stanley00: sao ubuntu nó hâm thế ạ?
<CoconutCrab> vì nó không phải windows
<vubuntor795> gõ tiếng việt k đc
<vubuntor795> mờ sao em bảo em k phải là bot rồi mờ cái trang này của các bác nó k nghe em
<CoconutCrab> bạn đang gõ tiếng Việt trong trang này đó còn gì nữa
<vubuntor795> gõ bằng avim mờ
<vubuntor795> ubuntu nhà bác xài ibus k gõ ra tv đc
 * CoconutCrab cũng chả biết làm thế nào để gõ tiếng việt nên chạy qua opensuse
<Stanley00> vubuntor795: ubuntu từ  hồi có cái gnome 3, phải chỉnh text entry kiểu gì đấy mà lâu rồi /me không có đụng tới nên cũng không có chỉnh được :(
<MrTuxHdb> vote xài fcitx
<vubuntor795> MrTuxHdb: sao h vô đây khó khăn zị anh
<vubuntor795> ngày xưa mờ khó vô thế này chắc em k bít ubuntu nó là cái gì qúa :)
#ubuntu-vn 2015-09-23
<zipp0> yo yo
<stk> hue
<stk> vắng
<stk> hi hi
#ubuntu-vn 2015-09-24
<vubuntor334> cho em hoi la em cai cai postgresql tren ubuntu 14.04 nhung sau khi em go lenh sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pgdg.list , em copy lenh /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pgdg.list thi no bao loi partition not found. em phai lam sao a
<CoconutCrab> copy lệnh..?
<vubuntor073> Moi nguoi cho em hoi sau khi em cai ubuntu ban 14.04 Ltd xong thi vao man hinh mau den xi bat dang nhap nhung khi dang nhap xong cung ko co chut giao dien gi la sao ?
<CoconutCrab> er
<CoconutCrab> card đồ họa của bạn là card gì?
<vubuntor073> card on board
<vubuntor073> em dung core i5 3320 card hd 4000
<CoconutCrab> ngộ nhỉ :3
<vubuntor073> em cai bang wubi
<CoconutCrab> à
<CoconutCrab> wubi nó chạy không ổn định đâu
<CoconutCrab> tốt nhất tạo phân vùng rồi cài
<vubuntor073> tạo phân vùng có cần để định dạng ntfs hay fat32 ko
<vubuntor073> hay co phai chon loại phân vung ko
<CoconutCrab> không, ubuntu nó sẽ tự format theo định dạng riêng
<vubuntor073> em dung laptop ghi ra usb mà ko boot vào dc
<CoconutCrab> bạn ghi bằng công cụ gì?
<vubuntor073> em dung universal usb
<vubuntor073> và laptop la toshiba
<CoconutCrab> dùng thử unetbootin xem nhỉ :-?
<vubuntor073> toshiba satellite pro s850
<CoconutCrab> lâu lắm rồi mình cũng không cài ubuntu qua usb
<vubuntor073> cach cai don gian nhat la gi ak
<CoconutCrab> mình toàn tạo usb trên linux
<CoconutCrab> cũng chả rõ giờ tạo usb cài đặt trên ubuntu kiểu gì
<CoconutCrab> bạn dùng thử unetbootin xem
<vubuntor073> thank a em se lam thu
<vubuntor073> cho em hoi tai khoan admin cua unbuntu la gi ?
<CoconutCrab> root thôi
<vubuntor073> pass ak
<CoconutCrab> pass là pass bạn lựa chọn khi cài đặt
<vubuntor346> ko dc
<vubuntor346> em dung unetboot cung ko dc
<CoconutCrab> thế thì chịu rồi
<CoconutCrab> có thể bios của máy bạn không thích ubuntu
<CoconutCrab> hoặc là bạn cài thử 15.04 xem có đỡ hơn không
<CoconutCrab> lỗi phần cứng thì khó sửa lắm
<vubuntor346> vay la khong con cach nao de chay // 2 os ak
<CoconutCrab> nếu lỗi do bios thì chịu
<CoconutCrab> bạn cứ thử 15.04 xem
#ubuntu-vn 2015-09-25
<vubuntor833> xin chào ban quản trị
<vubuntor833> mình tạo bộ cài Lubuntu lên USB
<vubuntor833> boot vào OK. Nhưng mình không thể truy nhập Delete - Move file ở các ổ đĩa mình map vào
<vubuntor833> Cụ thể : mình Boot vào Ubuntu để xoá 1 file trong ổ đĩa MACOS ( format HF+ ). Mở trình duyệt File lên thấy đầy đủ mà không thể delete hay Rename file ở ổ đĩa này
<vubuntor833> Máy báo read-only
<vubuntor833> Xin giúp đỡ
<CoconutCrab> hình như Ubuntu đâu có support ghi lên HFS nhỉ
<vubuntor833> T_T
<vubuntor833> mình muốn dùng Ubuntu cứu hộ các OS khác
<vubuntor833> nếu vậy thì làm sao được
<CoconutCrab> cái đó thì khó rồi
<CoconutCrab> :)
<vubuntor833> T_T
<vubuntor833> Mình thấy hết ổ đĩa & các File  của nó rùi mà chỉ xem thôi
<vubuntor833> không làm gì được
<vubuntor833> ức chế
<CoconutCrab> he he
<CoconutCrab> thì copy ra thô
<vubuntor658> hi
<CoconutCrab> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus
<SuperLuserv3> [ hfsplus - Community Help Wiki ] - help.ubuntu.com
<CoconutCrab>  If you need read/write access then you have to disable journaling with OS X before you can continue.
<CoconutCrab> tóm lại là không ghi được
<vubuntor833> NTFS cũng vậy luôn hả Admin
<vubuntor658> chào các bạn , cho mình hỏi mình lập trình được 1 ứng dụng nhỏ giờ muốn đóng gói thành 1 file dạng pfg thì làm sao
<CoconutCrab> NTFS thì đọc/ghi được
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor658: pfg là định dạng gì.. lần đầu nghe
<vubuntor658> nhầm pkg
<CoconutCrab> .g ubuntu packaging .deg
<SuperLuserv3> CoconutCrab: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/
<CoconutCrab> .g ubuntu packaging .deb
<SuperLuserv3> CoconutCrab: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-do-i-install-deb-packages/
<CoconutCrab> ^ bạn đọc cái link packaging kia ấy
<vubuntor658> thanks
<vubuntor658> ak mà em dùng kali linux thì đóng gói có giống như unbuntu không ak , tại e mới làm quen với linux
<CoconutCrab> kali thì mình không biết
<CoconutCrab> chưa dùng bao giờ
<Stanley00> vubuntor658: tặng bạn một kinh nghiệm là đừng bao giờ đem chữ kali ra khi đi nhờ support nhé :3
<vubuntor658> sao thế ak
<Stanley00> vubuntor658: nhiều người sợ bị *hack* lắm :3
<Stanley00> nên thấy chữ kali là họ *né* ra liền à
<vubuntor658> là sao anh , anh nói rõ hơn tí dc không , e còn gà
<Stanley00> vubuntor658: vậy là rõ lắm rồi mà :3
<vubuntor464> cho em hoi la: em cai postgresql tren ubuntu 14.04 nhung sau khi em nhap xong lenh " sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pgdg.list" , em copy "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/pgdg.list" thi no bao loi "partition not found". Em phai lam the nao a
<lewtds> CoconutCrab: có support ghi
<lewtds> nhưng phải tắt journaling của HFS+ đi
<lewtds> mount lại với flag gì ý
<lewtds> thì nó sẽ ignore journaling
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<MrTuxHdb> nói chung HFS+ lởm
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<MrTuxHdb> xài MacOSX rồi xài Ubuntu làm éo gì
<vubuntor443> cho em hoi em cai postgresql tren ubuntu 14.04 sau khi em nhap lenh " sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pgdg.list " va copy " /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pgdg.list" thi co thong bao" partition not found". vay em phai lam sao
<MrTuxHdb> em phải đọc kĩ hướng dẫn em ạ
<MrTuxHdb> em giải thích thế không ai hiểu được đâu
<vubuntor443> vay co cach nao de em lam lai tu dau khong a. em co thoat ra nhung khi thuc hien lai van bi the
<MrTuxHdb> thật ra mình không hiểu bạn định làm cái gì
<vubuntor443> em muon cai dat postgresql tren ubuntu 14.04 a
<vubuntor927> Giup em cai nay voi a: trien khai dich vu DNS co ten nhomA.com
<MrTuxHdb> so
<MrTuxHdb> please google
<MrTuxHdb> and he give you a answer
<MrTuxHdb> so don't ask a simple question you can search in Google
<MrTuxHdb> just follow tutorial
<MrTuxHdb> and try -> failed -> read manual -> failed
<MrTuxHdb> after all, please ask here
#ubuntu-vn 2015-09-26
<vubuntor934> alo
<vubuntor934> co ai ko
<MrTuxHdb> không
<vubuntor934> cho minh hoi chut
<vubuntor934> minh cai ibus roi nhung vao chon ko co tieng viet
<MrTuxHdb> cài ibus-unikey mới có
<vubuntor934> cai roi co
<vubuntor989> chào mọi người, mình xin hỏi mình cài win 7 và ubuntu song songvới nhau nhưng máy lại chạy thẳng vào win7, có ai biết cách làm cho nó dừng để chọn HĐH giống như cài song song 2 win ko?
#ubuntu-vn 2015-09-27
 * vubuntor796 slaps MrTuxHdb around a bit with a large fishbot
<vubuntor588> tôi đã cài win10, tôi cài thêm ubuntu nhưng khi vào phần chọn phân vùng thì k hiển thị đúng phân vùng đã có mà chỉ có 1 phân vùng free space với tổng dung lượng của ổ cứng thôi, vậy cho tôi hỏi làm sao để cài ubuntu khi không hiển thị đúng phân vùng (hồi trước tôi cài được nhưng sau khi t làm 1 vài việc j đó thì bị như thế)
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor588: tại partition table bị mán
<MrTuxHdb> phải fix lại
<MrTuxHdb> thì Ubuntu mới nhận ra được
<MrTuxHdb> mà nghe đâu M$ nó bảo là win10 hoàn hảo rồi nên cần cài Ubuntu nữa làm gì đâu :D
<vubuntor588> :3, công việc yêu cầu á bạn, fix như thế nào ạ, có thể chỉ mình hoặc chỉ mình tài liệu fix được k
<MrTuxHdb> .g empty partition table when install ubuntu
<SuperLuserv3> MrTuxHdb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/forum/installation/Partitioning
<vubuntor588> ok để mình thử, tks bạn
#ubuntu-vn 2016-09-27
<miumiu> stress k xai dc ibus-unikey roi`
<Stanley00> miumiu: ?
<miumiu> la` ten tui duoc. chua ?
<miumiu> k xai dc ibus-unikey hix
<miumiu> ba con co ai dung ubuntu-touch k ?
<sokomo_qnx_hater> Có gì hot nhỉ :-?
<miumiu> t dinh cai ubuntu-touch len oppo r281
<miumiu> android xai chan qua
<Stanley00> miumiu: sao lại chán? cơ mà bạn cài unikey trước đi, gõ không dấu khó đọc quá
<miumiu> ibus-unikey no gio chung
<miumiu> xai ibus-m17n dc k ?
<Stanley00> miumiu: làm sao gõ được tiếng việt là được rồi.
<miumiu> de? t thu da
<miumiu> lau lam moi xai ubuntu quen het roi
<sokomo_qnx_hater> À cài lên máy android thì chưa thử bao giờ, nên ko có kinh nghiệm về vụ đó giúp bạn đc
<miumiu> ok tks t lam chuot bach vay :(
<Stanley00> sokomo_qnx_hater: nhân tiện, em có test thử channel devel-proposed chưa?
<sokomo_qnx_hater> ChÆ°a anh
<Stanley00> sokomo_qnx_hater: uhm, trước có đợt cái channel đó boot không được luôn, nãy mới thấy nó active lại được mấy bữa
<miumiu> alo o day co ai k ?
<miumiu> hích gõ được tiếng việt rồi
<miumiu> à lố có ai k ?
<miumiu> !log
<miumiu> t k kết nối được mạng dây ai giúp t với ? thanks
<SavageCrab> hết giờ hành chánh rồi
<SavageCrab> về nhà
<SavageCrab> :v
<miumiu> hôm nay cua ăn gì nhỉ k phải là cua chứ ?
<SavageCrab> cua lào
<miumiu> ủa thể crab k phải lão cua ngày xưa trên u-vn hả ?
<SavageCrab> hem
 * SavageCrab đi ăn tối
<miumiu> chúc ngon  miệng để ae ít càng cua với
#ubuntu-vn 2016-10-02
<vubuntor622> help me
<vubuntor622> alo
